# [OT]  Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus ?

## RealGeizt

Da der Thread fast in jedem Board ein Zuhause findet und ich ihn hier,  im German-Board, noch nicht angetroffen habe, -hoffe doch, dass ich richtig liege- eröffne ich ihn mal.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/Isacaarum/Shell.png

Gruss ChristianLast edited by RealGeizt on Tue Nov 14, 2006 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ist zwar nur Gnome2, aber was solls  :Wink: 

http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/desktop.htm

39,9kB (ziemlich miese Qualität - in echt 1280x1024)

EDIT: 

link oberhalb und dashier:

http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/desktop2.htm

130kB  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Macrobiotus on Mon Dec 15, 2003 8:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bmichaelsen

http://michaelsen.kicks-ass.net/bjoern/vimscreen1.png

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> Ist zwar nur Gnome2, aber was solls 
> 
> http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/desktop.jpg
> 
> 39,9kB (ziemlich miese Qualität - in echt 1280x1024)

 

stimmt, die Qualität ist echt mies  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> Ist zwar nur Gnome2, aber was solls 
> 
> http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/desktop.jpg
> 
> 39,9kB (ziemlich miese Qualität - in echt 1280x1024)

 

```
You do not have access to this document
```

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

>  *Macrobiotus wrote:*   Ist zwar nur Gnome2, aber was solls 
> 
> http://macrobiotus.coolfreepages.com/desktop.jpg
> 
> 39,9kB (ziemlich miese Qualität - in echt 1280x1024) 
> ...

 

Hatte ich auch. Nach einem Refresh der Seite ging es.

----------

## Realmaker

danke, jetzt geht es bei mir auch   :Smile: 

mal ne frage: welchen wm/welches de findet ihr vom aussehen her am besten?

----------

## Tadashi

Ich bevorzuge Gnome, allerdings auch nur, weils nicht so Win-like ist XD

Hier mein Desktop. Eigentlich Standard, hab aber mit meiner lahmen Krücke keinen bock auf  ein bisschen Visualmodding  :Wink: 

Nur das Wallpaper ist selbstgemacht. 3x dürft ihr raten, was für eine Konsole ich hab.

http://de.geocities.com/animenow2000/bilder.htm

----------

## Inte

Screenshot

Ist zwar ein älterer Screenshot, aber immer noch aktuell. Aber spätestens wenn der 2.6er Kernel freigegeben wird, setzt ich mein System neu auf und versuch mein Glück mit FVWM. GNOME ist zwar hübsch, aber seitdem ich FVWM spaßeshalber auf meinem Zweitrechner ausprobiert habe, bin ich etwas Performancegeil geworden.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## tacki

@RealGeizt: Nettes Hintergrundbild, kannste mir nen link dafür geben?

----------

## ian!

 *tacki wrote:*   

> @RealGeizt: Nettes Hintergrundbild, kannste mir nen link dafür geben?

 

Steht doch im Wallpaper selbst drin.  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  http://www.wallpapers.ru

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## tacki

hmm, ok, das hab ich nicht gesehn.. jetzt sollte man nur noch russisch können   :Laughing: 

----------

## soLaRiS tHe SuN

http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~stsc3in/img/shot.png

----------

## huhny

Hi!

Das ist zu 90% meine Arbeitsoberfläche! Ich habe nur ein paar Icons gelöscht...

http://www.huhny.de/uploads/huhny_de_gnome_desktop.jpg

@soLaRiS tHe SuN:

Kannst Du mir bitte Dein Wallpaper schicken? Die Seite von Desktop Angels ist leider down...  :Sad: 

----------

## batnator

Hi,

hier ist der Link zu meinem Screenshot (1600x1200, 772KB)

http://www.hap-bb.de/linux/screen_batnator.png

greetings Frank

----------

## RealGeizt

 *batnator wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> hier ist der Link zu meinem Screenshot (1600x1200, 772KB)
> 
> http://www.hap-bb.de/linux/screen_batnator.png
> ...

 

Ich hätte auch gerne so eine grosse Arbeitsfläche. 1600x1200...mhmm, welch ein traum!

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Inte wrote:*   

> [img:d2f6770392]http://www.rz.unibw-muenchen.de/~j2kt0288/screenshot_small.png[/img:d2f6770392]
> 
> Ist zwar ein älterer Screenshot, aber immer noch aktuell. Aber spätestens wenn der 2.6er Kernel freigegeben wird, setzt ich mein System neu auf und versuch mein Glück mit FVWM. GNOME ist zwar hübsch, aber seitdem ich FVWM spaßeshalber auf meinem Zweitrechner ausprobiert habe, bin ich etwas Performancegeil geworden. 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

dein xterm gefällt mir. wie hast du denn das gemacht?  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

[Bild existiert nichtmehr]Last edited by sirro on Sat Dec 11, 2004 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inte

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Inte, dein xterm gefällt mir. wie hast du denn das gemacht? 

 

Hab gemogelt  :Wink:  Das ist das multi-gnome-terminal.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

 *Inte wrote:*   

> [img:4b3fd42875]http://www.rz.unibw-muenchen.de/~j2kt0288/screenshot_small.png[/img:4b3fd42875]
> 
> Ist zwar ein älterer Screenshot, aber immer noch aktuell. Aber spätestens wenn der 2.6er Kernel freigegeben wird, setzt ich mein System neu auf und versuch mein Glück mit FVWM. GNOME ist zwar hübsch, aber seitdem ich FVWM spaßeshalber auf meinem Zweitrechner ausprobiert habe, bin ich etwas Performancegeil geworden. 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Wo hast Du die Monatsübersicht (unten links) her? Hab das schon paar mal gesehen und auch gehört, dass es mit Evolution zusammenarbeitet. Find es aber nicht? Gibt einen ebuild bzw. wie nennt sich das Ding?

Und wenn Du schon dabei bist... Wo ist das Teil rechts her? GKrellm ist das wohl nicht  :Wink:  Und die ToDo-Liste auch noch... Jetzt hab ich aber bald jedes einzelne Icon von Deinem Desktop hinterfragt  :Wink: 

Ach ja... Der Desktop von Dir sieht wirklich gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Inte, dein xterm gefällt mir. wie hast du denn das gemacht?  
> 
> Hab gemogelt  Das ist das multi-gnome-terminal.
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

soso  :Wink:  hab es mir auch mal emerg'd.

poste mal deine config bzw. das was ich brauche um es auch so wie deines zu gestalten.

ich sag schon mal merci!

----------

## MrTom

@ Inte:

Man bin ich blöd! Die Antwort steht ja scheinbar auch auf Deinem Desktop   :Embarassed: 

Aber wenn Du Lust hast, kannst Du mir beschreiben, wie Du das so schön hinbekommen hast.

Welche Plugins sind das denn

----------

## Inte

Erstmal danke für das Lob. Ihr macht mich ja noch ganz verlegen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Also Step-by-Step:

gDesklets - LTVariations

gDesklets - Starterbar

gDesklets - Memo (ToDo-List)

gDesklets - XMMS

gDeskcal - Der KalenderUnd hier die Settings vom MGT (~/.gnome/MultiTerminal):

```
[Placement]

Dock=

[Config]

font=-dec-terminal-medium-r-normal-*-14-*-*-*-c-*-iso8859-1

boldfont=-*-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*,*-r-*

wordclass=-A-Za-z0-9,./?%&#

do_utmp=true

do_wtmp=true

do_lastlog=true

shading=286

contrast=256

gamma=389

rtint=161

gtint=32

btint=146

tintback=true

adj_contrast=false

gamma_correction=true

image_mode=1

scrollpos=hidden

bell_silenced=false

blinking=false

swap_del_and_backspace=false

del_is_del=false

use_bold=false

use_boldfont=false

bold_color=false

use_im=false

use_fontset=false

scrollbacklines=1000

color_set=4

color_scheme=custom

scrollonkey=true

scrollonoutput=false

transparent=true

shaded=true

no_border=true

font_shadow=true

scroll_background=false

background_pixmap=false

pixmap_file=

palette=rgb:0000/0000/0000 rgb:aaaa/0000/0000 rgb:0000/aaaa/0000 rgb:aaaa/5555/0000 rgb:0000/0000/aaaa rgb:aaaa/0000/aaaa rgb:0000/aaaa/aaaa rgb:aaaa/aaaa/aaaa rgb:5555/5555/5555 rgb:ffff/5555/5555 rgb:dd16/cf18/0000 rgb:ffff/ffff/5555 rgb:5555/5555/ffff rgb:ffff/5555/ffff rgb:5555/ffff/ffff rgb:ffff/ffff/ffff rgb:dbd8/e0f7/8183 rgb:01f0/01f0/01f0 rgb:01ef/01f0/0000 rgb:cf3c/cf3c/cf3c

[Win-Config]

tab_position=left

tab_hidden=true

maxch=30

titled_tabs=true

login_shell=true

menubar=false

toolbar=false

buttonbar=false

close_confirm=true

restore_commands=false

restore_tabs=false

restore_paths=false

restore_classes=false

autosavetabs=false

no_numprefix=true

no_nbborder=true

win_title=Terminal

winpalette=rgb:dddd/0000/0000 rgb:0000/0000/ffff 

su_cmds=

su_paths=

su_names=

su_classes=

nosutabs=true

[Common]

cmds=

cmds_paths=

cmds_names=

cmds_classes=

hardset_entries=1111110
```

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## RealGeizt

Funktioniert!

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruss ChristianLast edited by RealGeizt on Wed Dec 17, 2003 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

@tacki

http://www.wallpapers.ru/cgi-bin/arty/ai.pl?m=box&a=wp&id=18

----------

## tacki

vielen dank   :Very Happy: 

hab mich ne weile durch die seite gekämpft, aber wenn man kein wort russisch kann....

----------

## P2SK

joa hier auch mal mein desktop

Click

----------

## kriz

"meiner is groesser und dicker"  :Wink: 

flup

----------

## hulk2nd

wie haste denn diese art active desktop hinbekommen? geht das auch unter gnome?

----------

## kriz

@ hulk2nd.......

meinst du mich mit "active desktop" ?

----------

## hulk2nd

exactement!

----------

## kriz

ehm

wenn du mit active desktop den log-output im root-window meinst, ist die antwort:

```

emerge root-tail

```

----------

## tassilo80

Tataaaa!

Und hier meiner! Kahakai, aterms, eterms und alles ganz toll!

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~heimdall/screenshot.jpg

Grüßchen

----------

## hulk2nd

danke @kriz.

was ich auf jedenfall geil find, ist 3ddesktop. ein grafisches gimmick um den desktop zu wechseln.

[img:195a07f9d0]http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/images/car1.jpg[/img:195a07f9d0]

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## Inte

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> was ich auf jedenfall geil find, ist 3ddesktop. ein grafisches gimmick um den desktop zu wechseln.

 

Das ist zwar ein nettes Gimmick, aber im alltäglichen Gebrauch ziemlich nervtötend. Zum Glück hab ich ein ThinkPad und kann mit zwei Sondertasten (dank Xmodmap) zwischen den Desktop's recht schnell hin- un herswitchen. Sei doch mal ehrlich, die Animation raubt doch nur Zeit.

Gruß, Inte

----------

## RealGeizt

sieht zwar schön aus aber wie Inte schon gesagt hat ist es nichts für den alltäglichen gebrauch.

aber ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich spasseshalber auch drauf machen und es benutzen wenn ich viel viel zeit hab!

----------

## Frink

http://gosub.wontforget.net/img/12-17-03.png

einen ähnlichen screenshot hab ich schon in einem anderen thread gepostet, aber was solls  :Smile: 

pekwm und ein gnome-panel, was braucht der mensch mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

So aehnlich schaut er normal aus  :Wink: 

http://snorre.biz4future.com/Files/screen18092k3.png

----------

## MrTom

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> So aehnlich schaut er normal aus 
> 
> http://snorre.biz4future.com/Files/screen18092k3.png

 

Dein Hintergrundbild haben möcht!  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@MrTom: http://www.dayvid.net/ >> gibts hier  :Wink: 

----------

## fearly

http://utenti.lycos.it/fearly/temp/myDeskBeauty.jpg

 :Laughing: 

schade das die farben im jpg nich so gut rüberkommen

der kontrast iss bissel schwach

----------

## douwd

Hier ist meiner:

http://members.lycos.co.uk/douwd/screenshot.png

WM: E16

Theme: BluNite-BH

Term: eterm

Sonst gibt es ja glaube ich nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen   :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

http://borisdigital.net/gfx/screenshot.jpg

hoch lebe bluecurve!

----------

## SnorreDev

Naja ... wem das Eierdesign gefaellt  :Wink: 

Ich finde BlueCurve, WinXP Luna usw. schaut genauso Eiermaessig aus, wie die meisten neuen Autos. Ich brauch Kanten *g

----------

## Husky

borisdigital: ich hab gerade gesehen das du Americas army installiert hast. Wie läuftn das so unter linux? is es etwas schneller als unter windows? Das ding brauch ja doch schon ordentlich CPU leistung, und mein rechner hat bei den 2.0 maps teilweise schon ziemliche probs...

----------

## boris64

@husky: ich denke, da brauchst du nur ne gute grafikarte.

ich habe ne geforce4 ti4200, also nicht gerade das

top-neueste modell, und AA läuft ganz ordentlich in 1024x768@32bpp

@SnorreDev

 *Quote:*   

> Naja ... wem das Eierdesign gefaellt
> 
> Ich finde BlueCurve, WinXP Luna usw. schaut genauso Eiermaessig aus, wie die meisten neuen Autos. Ich brauch Kanten *g

 

ich hatte immer kannten in dos/win3.11/95/98/2000 und stehe seitdem auf

das runde "eierdesign" (lustige bezeichnung!)  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  was autos angeht, gebe ich dir recht.

niemand schlägt die schönheit eines alten, "kantigen" volvo v40   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NueX

 *Quote:*   

> niemand schlägt die schönheit eines alten, "kantigen" volvo v40 

 

Aber bitte bitte, V40 is doch nicht alt... ich hoffe du meintest sowas wie den 240er oder älter  :Smile:  Dann wirds schön "schwedenpanzermäßig"!

----------

## Husky

OT: also ich hab ne radeon 9800Pro, es liegt also definitiv nicht an der graka.(dafür hab ich nur nen AMD 1.8+ XP, der is halt netmehr so doll...).

----------

## boris64

 :Embarassed: 

ups, richtig, sowas wie 'nen 240er meinte ich natürlich.

auf solch einer "kiste" habe ich mal fahren gelernt,

daher meine liebe für kantige autos.

 :Arrow:  http://www.public.iastate.edu/~sstory/volvo-c.jpeg

haha, "schwedenpanzer"   :Very Happy: 

passender gehts nicht  :Wink: 

@husky:

ich habe einen athlonXP2400+, vielleicht ist da was im busch

mit deinen treibern und/oder einstellungen?! deine graka haut doch meine

locker unter den tisch, oder?

----------

## Friesi

huhu =)

also wenn ich mir das so anschaue, haben fast alle hier gnome und nicht kde oder? ..  kann man stylisch ja geil verändern =)

mfg

----------

## mario88

mein KDE

KLICK

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> huhu =)
> 
> also wenn ich mir das so anschaue, haben fast alle hier gnome und nicht kde oder? ..  kann man stylisch ja geil verändern =)
> 
> mfg

 

KDE ist ja auch ziehmlich ueberladen, und braucht massig RAM.

Ist halt fuer Linux neulinge gut geeignet, da es einen hohen "klickibunti faktor" hat.

P.S. Meins war kein Gnome, sondern XFCE4

----------

## haceye

Hi,

... und hier mein KDE:

- kde-3.2_beta2

- hintergrund von kde-look.org

- plastik-theme

- gnome-terminal im hintergrund (mit kstart gestartet, damit es nicht in der taskleiste ist)

- superkaramba-theme liquid_weather, auch von kde-look.org

http://david-peter.de/screenshot.jpg

David

PS: Auf meiner Homepage sind noch ein paar mehr Screenshots, sind aber älter, noch mit KDE 3.1

----------

## Husky

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ups, richtig, sowas wie 'nen 240er meinte ich natürlich.
> 
> auf solch einer "kiste" habe ich mal fahren gelernt,
> ...

 

Ne es liegt aufjednefall an der CPU. is ein bekantes phänomen bei AA... die programmierer lassen alles was die engine von sich net kann mit der cpu berechnen(wie z.b. die detailierten schatten). Naja wenn man linux wieder läuft wertd ich mal gucken ob es vieleicht etwas schneller ist =)

Was gibt es eigentlich so für alternativen zu kde die kein gtk verwenden sondern was eigenes oder am besten qt? für gtk find ich irgendwie keine themes die mir gefallen, und als freizeit designer brauch ich schon irgendwas schickes(was nicht bedeutet bund, ich liebe z.b. watercolor, also das whistler(win XP beta) theme..)

----------

## mario88

 *Quote:*   

> KDE ist ja auch ziehmlich ueberladen, und braucht massig RAM.
> 
> Ist halt fuer Linux neulinge gut geeignet, da es einen hohen "klickibunti faktor" hat.
> 
> P.S. Meins war kein Gnome, sondern XFCE4

 

Also KDE hat sicher nicht mehr "Klickibunti faktor" als Gnome. KDE ist nur _wesentlich_ besser konfigurierbar als Gnome.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> KDE ist ja auch ziehmlich ueberladen, und braucht massig RAM.
> 
> Ist halt fuer Linux neulinge gut geeignet, da es einen hohen "klickibunti faktor" hat.
> 
> P.S. Meins war kein Gnome, sondern XFCE4

 

naja, ich denke da etwas weiter. ich habe viel durchprobiert

an alternativen windowmanagern (wm, gnome, fluxbox, xfce4, ...),

wobei ich zu dem fazit gekommen bin, dass es (für mich wohlgemerkt!)

bisher keine so umfangreiche und sympathische desktopumgebung gibt.

sicher, fluxbox etc. haben auch ihre vorteile (speed, simplizität, ...),

aber irgendwie stehe ich dann doch mehr ein wenig auf dieses "klickibunti"  :Wink: 

gott sei dank hat man unter unix/linux die wahl!!!

----------

## SnorreDev

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> gott sei dank hat man unter unix/linux die wahl!!!

 

Stimmt - und es war noch nie so einfach wie unter Gentoo, die einfach mal ein neues Package auszuprobieren. Ich steh halt auf Minimalismus.

 *mario88 wrote:*   

> Also KDE hat sicher nicht mehr "Klickibunti faktor" als Gnome. KDE ist nur _wesentlich_ besser konfigurierbar als Gnome.

 

Meiner Meinung nach schon. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass KDE halt von Hausaus mehr mit an Packeten und Software dabei hat. Und dementsprechend direkt nach der Installation die Menus bei KDE vor dem eigenen Cleaning PickePackeVoll sind  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> huhu =)
> 
> also wenn ich mir das so anschaue, haben fast alle hier gnome und nicht kde oder? ..  kann man stylisch ja geil verändern =)
> 
> mfg

 

Nix Flames!

Wie ich Linux zu meinem Desktop erklärt habe und xxxxxxx xxx xxxxxx xxxxxxxx xx xxxxxxxx hatte, war Gentoo meine erste Wahl. Aber welcher Desktop? 

xxxxxx xxx xx Fluxbox. Ist xxxxx, für MICH xxxx xxxxx xx xxxxxxx. Dann KDE. KDE xxx xxx mich xx xxxx xxxxxxxxx. xxx xxx xxxx xxx Gnome gelandet. Denke die xxxxxxx xxx xxxxx findet man immer erst auf den zweiten Blick. Hatte xxxxx zuvor schon mal drauf aber hatte scheinbar zu wenig Zeit damit verbracht. xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxx xxx xx xxxx xxxx xxxxxxxx. Und von "Style" ist xxxxxx wirklich super zu verändern. Aber mal sehen, welcher Desktop als nächster kommt.

EDIT: Selbstzensur, weil ein "Glaubenkrieg" vor der Tür stand.

PS: Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist BLAU. So jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt Mails, ob ich wohl doof bin, warum ich nur BLAU mögen kann. Ist doch Mainstream! Viele mögen BLAU. Andere Farben sind doch viel besser!  :Wink: Last edited by MrTom on Sun Dec 21, 2003 6:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## UTgamer

Hier auch mal mein KDE-Desktop

http://www.gservice.mynetcologne.de/Screenshoot-1.png

http://www.gservice.mynetcologne.de/Screenshoot-2.png

----------

## ralph

Also jetzt muß ich mich aber doch mal zum Thema kde äußern.

Was an kde besonders klicki-bunti sein soll im Gegnsatz zu Gnome oder XFCE ist mir ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft. Sollten es nur die vielen Programme sein, so gibt es erstaunlicherweise eine sehr einfache Lösung: Weniger Programme installieren.   :Shocked: 

Und wie man kde als windowslike bezeichnen kann ist mir noch viel schleierhafter. Es mag ja in der default Konfiguration ein bischen so aussehen, aber das ist auch schon alles und läßt sich prima und schnell verändern.

So, mußte jetzt mal raus.

P.S.: Und wenn hier jemand wirklich flame-war will:

Wenigstens steht qt unter einer ordentlichen Linzenz im Gegensatz zu gtk.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: Und wenn hier jemand wirklich flame-war will:
> 
> Wenigstens steht qt unter einer ordentlichen Linzenz im Gegensatz zu gtk. 

 

ja, stimmt. da war doch was mit dem bösen, bösen gnome und der gpl...

ich mag kde auch lieber, aber wie gesagt. ihr habt doch die wahl...

----------

## Ragin

Mein Heim-Rechner-Desktop:

http://ragin.darktech.org/rag.png

Thema KDE:

Das Windowsähnliche bei KDE ist einerseits die Größe und andererseits die "Wir haben jedes Programm schon dabei"-Sache, genau wie bei Windows.

Man kann mit KDE ohne noch irgendein anderes Programm zu installieren schonmal ordentlich Briefe verfassen, durchs Internet surfen, Mails abholen...

Bei Gnome ist das ganze etwas minimalistischer. Vielleicht ist es aber auch die Tatsache, dass bei KDE das Menü (Start???) genau wie bei Windows unten links steht  :Smile: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Jetzt hoert aber auf. Ich wollte doch keinen Flamewar anfangen.

Soll jeder das Teil nutzen, was ihm am meisten zusagt.

Ein Flame haette anders ausgesehen, als meine Meinungsaeusserung

----------

## amne

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Jetzt hoert aber auf. Ich wollte doch keinen Flamewar anfangen.
> 
> Soll jeder das Teil nutzen, was ihm am meisten zusagt.
> 
> 

 

Genau. 

Hier mein völlig unspektakulärer xfce4 im Standardtheme mit Standardhintergrundbild:

http://xover.htu.tuwien.ac.at/~amnenion/desktop.png

Das einzig erwähnenswerte sind die xeyes, die dürfen auf keinem Desktop fehlen.

----------

## MrTom

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Mein Heim-Rechner-Desktop:
> 
> http://ragin.darktech.org/rag.png
> 
> 

 

Bekomme gDesklets nicht sauber zum laufen.

Bei mir ist alles oben links im Eck. Egal welcher Plugin. Finde aber nix, um die dort hinzubekommen wo die hinsollen.

----------

## hulk2nd

mit gedrückter mittlerer maustaste (eg mousewheel) verschiebste die (bei laptops halt beide touchpad tasten gedrückt)

----------

## MrTom

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> mit gedrückter mittlerer maustaste (eg mousewheel) verschiebste die (bei laptops halt beide touchpad tasten gedrückt)

 

Das ist ja einfach  :Wink: 

Danke. Hätte ich wohl selber drauf kommen sollen!

----------

## Neotux

inte, alle haben so von deinem Desktop geschwärmt, aber ich kann den nicht sehen, broken link, oder bild wurde gelöscht, also kannst du den bite nochmal posten?

hab persönlich waimea, und wie auch hier im Forum schon zu sehen ist, kann man da aus extrem kleinem WMs sehr schöne interfaces schaffen.

Naja... shot kommt vielleicht noch. belaste meinen Indianer vielleicht mal damit

----------

## Brain Fury

achtung hier kommt meine fluxbox  :Smile: 

http://www.konsolen.org/bilder/mein_desktop2.png

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder den WM nutzen soll, der ihm gefällt. Aber eines will ich bezüglich WM (Klickibunti) noch loswerden; Soll Linux im Desktopbereich erfolg haben, (was ich auch ziemlich stark hoffe) muss der WM so einfach zu bedienen sein wie möglich. Und da lässt sich halt Klickibunti nicht verhindern.

MfG Mathias

----------

## Neotux

ja, und das ist ja eben das schöne an lin. wer klickibunti braucht, der kann ihn sich einfach aufsetzen, wogegen auf dem gleichen system zusätzlich was schlichtes drauf sein kann. Wenn ich da an winXP denke... das schon wegen dem häßlichen design für fast blinde nich auf meinen Rechner.

----------

## fuqqa

nichts besonderes , frisch kompilierter kde 3.2  :Smile: 

www.home.no/fuqqa/desk6.jpg

----------

## RealGeizt

ich finde waimea immernoch am besten weil ich am anfang _nichts_ habe ausser mein root menu.

die sachen wo ich brauche ganz einfach ins root menu eingefügt.

ein paar dockapps zur systemüberwachung und einen schönen hintergrund mal schnell dazu gemacht. mehr braucht man nicht.

vorteile von waimea gegenüber kde,gnome:

-keine lästigen icons

-bessere lösung durch root menu anstatt die "startleiste"

-desktopwechsel durch schnelles aus dem bildschirm bewegen des mauszeigers

was findet ihr vorteilhaft bei euren wm's gegenüber anderen, dass ihr euch für diesen entschieden habt?

----------

## psyqil

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> was findet ihr vorteilhaft bei euren wm's gegenüber anderen, dass ihr euch für diesen entschieden habt?

 

Seh ich genauso wie Du, ich hab nie verstanden, wozu Icons auf dem Desktop gut sein sollen, die sind doch eh dauernd von Fenstern verdeckt...  :Razz:  und einen Pager find ich auch praktischer als jede Taskleiste. Hab letztens mal Screenshots gemacht, aber das tollste sieht man ja garnicht: wie ich mittels der "Logo..."-Tasten zwischen den zwölf Desktops rumhusche, wie Caps Lock den Focus zwischen Terminals umschaltet und daß die asbuttons dreifach belegt sind und sich auch mit 1-9 auf dem Ziffernblock aufrufen lassen...

[img:01de525039]http://home.arcor.de/psyqilx/031217sm.png[/img:01de525039]

Inte hat auf der ersten Seite mal fvwms Performance erwähnt, ist mir komplett entfallen, die unglaubliche Flexibilität war für mich das Auschlaggebende!

----------

## kKDu

 *Quote:*   

> für gtk find ich irgendwie keine themes die mir gefallen

 

Probier mal den Gorilla-Theme (emerge gnome-themes-extras) und benutze dann als WindowsBorder (Metacity) ApeDosMil.

Sieht sehr schick aus.

----------

## Ragin

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> was findet ihr vorteilhaft bei euren wm's gegenüber anderen, dass ihr euch für diesen entschieden habt?

 

Ich sehe den Vorteil in GNome an der einfachen Bedienung (ich muss mir nicht um jedes Programm Gedanken machen, dass ich es noch in mein Menü einbinden muss. Ich kann unter GNome viele Sachen recht flexibel einstellen (zum Beispiel die Schnellstarter, paar Anzeigen für Wetter/Zeit/CPU-Überwachung...) und es läuft immer noch sehr schnell und es ist trotzdem nicht aufgebläht wie z.Bsp. KDE.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Seh ich genauso wie Du, ich hab nie verstanden, wozu Icons auf dem Desktop gut sein sollen, die sind doch eh dauernd von Fenstern verdeckt... 

 

Der Vorteil von Icons auf dem Desktop ist, dass du mit (man höre und Staune) einem Klick das Programm öffnen kannst. Das ist bequem und spart Zeit.

Soviel zu mir  :Smile: 

----------

## Brain Fury

ich finde icons versperren den blick auf den schönen hintergrund.. da sis auch der grund warum cih soviel transparenz wie möglcih auf haben will  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

ich mag auch keine icons auf dem desktop, dafür habe ich immer ziemlich viele schnellstarter  :Wink: 

----------

## MALON3

hi

hab mir mit gentoo zusammen gleich mal gnome gemered...da ich sonst von fluxbox rundum überzeugt bin/war...

Aber man muss ja alles mal testen  :Wink: 

Is noch ned ganz fertig der dektop...wird noch icon technischs und mit gdesklets verschönert...wenn ich zeit habe  :Smile: 

habe gerade leider kein gimp zur hand...darum gibts es jetzt halt in 1280

Desktop

gruß malon3 der jetzt mal losziehen wird und sein wochende genießt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Mein Neuer !  :Smile: 

klick!!

----------

## kairo

amt allerseits,

kde:  http://mitglied.lycos.de/smilodon6006/net/kde_315.png

datei etwas groï¿½ ausgefallen  :Smile:  ca. 1MB -zitter-

xfce4: http://mitglied.lycos.de/smilodon6006/net/xfce_4.png

Ach ja bin nicht der grosse html-er, kann mir einer sagen wie es geht statt dem kompletten Link (http://....) ein Text erscheinen zu lassen? Hier im forum ,meine ich

mfg und so

----------

## sOuLjA

 *kairo wrote:*   

> amt allerseits,
> 
> kde:  http://mitglied.lycos.de/smilodon6006/net/kde_315.png
> 
> datei etwas groï¿½ ausgefallen  ca. 1MB -zitter-
> ...

 

[url=http://blub.jpg]so gehts[/url*]

ohne das * im /url  :Wink: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

So schauts bei mir aus  :Smile: 

www.clan-a-team.de/images/desk.jpg

----------

## p h a n t

hm, ich hab schon alles ausprobiert und geb jedem wm/de bei einem (größeren) versionssprung eine chance. dennoch lande ich immer wieder bei KDE.

des k-top

----------

## MrTom

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> Mein Neuer ! 
> 
> klick!!

 

Sieht super aus! Kannst Du mal was dazu scheiben. Vor allen find ich die Icons toll!

Da runde Flux-Theme kenn ich auch noch nicht. Vielleicht hast Du ja sogar Links dazu?

Am besten gleich alles erklären  :Wink: 

----------

## huhny

Hi!

So, dann will ich meinen auch mal posten: hier

Gnome 2.4, diese milk Themes und mehrere Icon-Themes vermischt!

Wie man sieht, bin ich einer der wenigen User die einen hellen / fröhlichen Desktop haben...

Gruss,

Huhny

----------

## schmutzfinger

meiner

----------

## Realmaker

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> meiner

 

Wie hast du das gemacht, dass du zwei Schnellstarticons  in einer Spalte hast?

----------

## sOuLjA

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *sOuLjA wrote:*   Mein Neuer ! 
> 
> klick!! 
> 
> Sieht super aus! Kannst Du mal was dazu scheiben. Vor allen find ich die Icons toll!
> ...

 

ALSO...  :Smile: 

Erstmal zu den Icons, die hab ich durch installieren von idesk hinbekommen, gibts auch im portage, die Iconbildchen gibts hier  :Wink: 

Die runden themes gehen glaub ich nur bei den 0.9.8 versionen von fluxbox, wenn du jetzt 0.1.14 drauf hast dann musst du dafür andere themes installieren da sich da einiges getan hat und sie dann nicht korrekt angezeigt werden, genauso wie das transparente menü ist auch soweit neu  :Smile:  den style gibts dort und da musst du dann einfach nach "xnull" ausschau halten. Tja und sonst ist links eben der slit mit gkrellm2 der auch im portage ist. Und ansonsten was da jetzt nicht drauf ist sind die kjofol skins für xmms bzw das plugin selbst, die sehen auch nochmal gut aus und passend, da mein alter Desktop, kjofol ist auch im portage  :Smile: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   meiner 
> 
> Wie hast du das gemacht, dass du zwei Schnellstarticons  in einer Spalte hast?

 

kontrollleiste - hinzufügen - miniprogramm - schnellstarter

----------

## stefankl

Und hier ist meiner.

----------

## Realmaker

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

>  *Realmaker wrote:*    *schmutzfinger wrote:*   meiner 
> 
> Wie hast du das gemacht, dass du zwei Schnellstarticons  in einer Spalte hast? 
> 
> kontrollleiste - hinzufügen - miniprogramm - schnellstarter

 

Einleuchtend, danke.

----------

## MALON3

Hier mein fertiges gnome

Gnome 2.4.1

gruß malon3

----------

## SnorreDev

Nachdem ich sonst nur XFCE & Kahakai nehme, hab ich mir einfach mal den Spass erlaubt KDE zu emergen und zu modden. Jetzt schaut sie eigentlich echt gut aus... nicht mehr ueberladen - Menus nur noch auf Mouse ... nur der Speed ist halt immer noch nicht mit den kleinen WM's zu vergleichen.

Naja - seht selbst  :Wink: 

http://snorre.biz4future.com/Files/KaDeEhMod1.png

----------

## DarkSorcerer

Fluxbox 0.1.14

http://mitglied.lycos.de/gentoolinux/fluxbox19.jpg

----------

## sirro

 *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/gentoolinux/fluxbox19.jpg

 

Was für ein Programm zeigt den Kalender da oben rechts an?

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *DarkSorcerer wrote:*   http://mitglied.lycos.de/gentoolinux/fluxbox19.jpg 
> 
> Was für ein Programm zeigt den Kalender da oben rechts an?

 

Das ist gDeskCal:

http://www.pycage.de/software_gdeskcal.html

----------

## kaasja

DarkSorcerer schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Fluxbox 0.1.14
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/gentoolinux/fluxbox19.jpg
> 
> 

 

Was für ein Gkrellm-Theme ist das?

Hast du glass irgendwie angepasst?

SnorreDev schrieb: *Quote:*   

> Naja - seht selbst
> 
> http://snorre.biz4future.com/Files/KaDeEhMod1.png

 

Und welches Xmms-Theme ist das?

Das habe ich überhaupt nicht gefunden.  :Sad: 

TIA,

Karsten

----------

## makukasutota

Mein Desktop: http://mitglied.lycos.de/makukasutota/MeinDesktop.png

Die Themes

xmms: maXMMS

fensterrahmen: H2Odrium-Tri

fensterinhalt: yattacier3

icons: Crystal SVG for GNOME 1.0

gdesklets: countdown, LTVariations

mfg,

 marc

----------

## tacki

hehe, der countdown is cool, aber mal ne frage, was ist in 2 tagen unx xx stunden?

----------

## fuchur

hi

Mein gnome mit xinerama: http://mitglied.lycos.de/fuchur2004/gnome-desktop.png

mfg

----------

## Gekko

 *tacki wrote:*   

> hehe, der countdown is cool, aber mal ne frage, was ist in 2 tagen unx xx stunden?

 

Schaut eher nach uptime aus   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@kaasja:

Das Theme ist m2n. Ist glaub ich bei den Skinns in dem Skin Pack fuer XMMS in der Portage bei.

@fuchur:

Boa hast du viele Icons  :Wink:  Nutzt du die Programme echt alle?

----------

## SnorreDev

 *stefankl wrote:*   

> Und hier ist meiner.

 

Wo hast du das geniale Wallpaper her?

----------

## hoschi

mal eine blöde frage, aber wie wäre es mit thumbnails jungs und mädels  :Question: 

----------

## stefankl

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

>  *stefankl wrote:*   Und hier ist meiner. 
> 
> Wo hast du das geniale Wallpaper her?

 

Das Wallpaper ist (c) by deaddreamer.

Bye,  Stefan

----------

## SnorreDev

Danke  :Smile: 

Achja - es gibt mal wieder nen neuen <bg> Wieder back to kahakai

www.snorre-dev.com/Files/kahakai.png

----------

## DarkSorcerer

 *kaasja wrote:*   

> DarkSorcerer schrieb:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Fluxbox 0.1.14
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/gentoolinux/fluxbox19.jpg
> ...

 

das theme heißt cronos

----------

## pi

edit:

und einmal xfceLast edited by pi on Sat Feb 07, 2004 2:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

 *pi wrote:*   

> und einmal xfce

 

 *Quote:*   

> A Hotlinking Error Has Occured!
> 
> We have detected a hotlinking error. Hotlinking is when you link to images or NON html files on yourprivatespace.com from another host. Hotlinking is not allowed for our FREE Accounts. Hotlinking is allowed for our paid accounts. Your account can be upgraded in the user section when you have logged in.

 

----------

## RealGeizt

hier ein kleines update:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/sexyusernamemitsahne/Sublime.png

und hier in gross (ist wirklich gross):

http://mitglied.lycos.de/sexyusernamemitsahne/SublimeXL.png

----------

## Louisdor

Hi! 

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Danke 
> 
> Achja - es gibt mal wieder nen neuen <bg> Wieder back to kahakai
> 
> www.snorre-dev.com/Files/kahakai.png

 Sach ma, was haste denn da als rahmenloses (x)term verwendet?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hi! 
> 
>  *SnorreDev wrote:*   Danke 
> 
> Achja - es gibt mal wieder nen neuen <bg> Wieder back to kahakai
> ...

 

wenn ich die antwort vorweg nehmen darf...ich nutze dafür Eterm und starte ihn mit

```
Eterm --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --shade 0 -O --double-buffer -f white --font-fx none -x --trans
```

----------

## Louisdor

Oke, dann will ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Screenshoot hier vorstellen!

http://www.planetas.de/Screen_22-02-2004_03.jpg

Als WM nutze ich zur zeit Kahakai mit Pypanel.

----------

## SnorreDev

@NovaleX

Das ist root-tail - mit dem Zeige ich Logs auf dem Desktop an, ohne nervendes Terminal. Normal verwende ich aber Eterm

@RealGeizt

Normal haettest du recht, war aber in dem Fall root-tail  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich die antwort vorweg nehmen darf...ich nutze dafür Eterm und starte ihn mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 Merci! Hey, na das passt ja, ich benutze auch Eterm, und gestern habe ich mir mal die manpoage dazu reingezogen,

doch erst mal war mir das zu viel! Bis zum Randweglassen bin ich schon gekommen ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Das ist root-tail - mit dem Zeige ich Logs auf dem Desktop an, ohne nervendes Terminal. Normal verwende ich aber Eterm
> 
> 

 Merci, das ging ja fix!

Ja, das es was mit "tail" war, was da im Term lief, dachte ich mir schon !  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Das ist root-tail - mit dem Zeige ich Logs auf dem Desktop an, ohne nervendes Terminal. Normal verwende ich aber Eterm
> 
> @RealGeizt
> ...

 

eine frage hätte ich da noch...hab schon versucht die textfarbe vom Eterm zu ändern aber irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht hin.

ich glaube du kannst mir bestimmt helfen was für ein parameter das ist weil deiner ja ne grüne textfarbe hat.

danke!

----------

## Louisdor

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Das ist root-tail - mit dem Zeige ich Logs auf dem Desktop an, ohne nervendes Terminal. Normal verwende ich aber Eterm

 

Kannste mir denn evtl. bite noch verraten, wie das mit den Rechten für die Logs geht ?

```
alex@Gentoo alex $ root-tail -g 80x25+100+50 /var/log/messages,green /var/log/secure,red,'ALERT'

/var/log/messages: Permission denied

alex@Gentoo alex $
```

----------

## SnorreDev

@NovaleX

Ich hab mir extra sudo dafuer eingerichtet. Damit wird das Programm als root ausgefuert.

So siehts in meiner ~/.kahakai/autostart aus

```
launch sudo root-tail -g 100x25+50+650 -font fixed /var/log/everything/current,white /var/log/kernel/current,green,'ALERT'
```

@RealGeizt:

Die Farben von meinem Eterm sind nicht modifiziert. Kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Wenn du root-tail meinst, dann schau dir das Code Fragement oben an.

----------

## Louisdor

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> @NovaleX
> 
> Ich hab mir extra sudo dafuer eingerichtet. Damit wird das Programm als root ausgefuert.
> 
> So siehts in meiner ~/.kahakai/autostart aus
> ...

 Hey, SnorreDev, Merci für die Hilfe!

PS: Ich hab nur gerade wieder mal festgestellt, dass ich das "/var/log/everything/current" nicht habe ! Bei mir gibt es nur:

```
root@Gentoo alex # ls -lha /var/log/

total 6.0M

drwxr-xr-x    6 root     root          424 Feb 22 19:56 .

drwxr-xr-x   13 root     root          360 Feb 20 12:41 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     users         28K Feb 23 09:20 XFree86.0.log

-rw-r--r--    1 root     users         27K Feb 22 18:48 XFree86.0.log.old

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          30K Feb  5 00:59 XFree86.8.log

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          24K Feb  5 00:56 XFree86.8.log.old

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 Feb  7 15:23 cups

-rw-rw----    1 portage  portage      345K Feb 23 20:23 emerge.log

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         286K Feb 22 19:56 lastlog

-rw-rw----    1 root     root         4.6M Feb 23 20:28 messages

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           72 Feb 20 12:41 news

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          152 Feb 16 23:59 samba

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          248 Feb 16 23:59 samba3

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          28K Feb 21 09:33 scrollkeeper.log

-rw-rw-r--    1 root     utmp         959K Feb 22 19:56 wtmp

root@Gentoo alex #
```

Als Logfile Dienst habe ich " syslog-ng" installiert. In der /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf" ist nur "/var/log/messages" definiert.

----------

## SnorreDev

@NovaleX

Gern geschehen.

Kann sein, das du kein /var/log/everything hast. Ich nutze Metalog. 

Mein /var/log Verzeichniss sieht so aus - sind halt ein paar Dienste und Logs mehr:

```
XFree86.0.log      cups               kernel                samba3

XFree86.0.log.old  emerge.log         lastlog               scrollkeeper.log

XFree86.8.log      emerge_fix-db.log  mail                  telnet

XFree86.8.log.old  everything         news                  wtmp

apache2            fonts.cache-1      nvidia-installer.log

critical           genkernel.log      pwdfail

crond              kdm.log            samba

```

----------

## Louisdor

@SnorreDev

Hm, wird wohl an dem LogDienst liegen !? Verpasse ich denn jetzt irgendwas in meinen Logfiles, die ich nicht habe?  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Glaub nicht, das du was verpasst, es wird wohl einfach nur anders aufgeteilt werden in den Files.

----------

## MrTom

So.. Wenn alles das machen, dann mach ich es auch!  :Wink: 

Hab am Wochenende meine Kiste neu installiert. 

Sie sieht meine Fluxbox aus!

Steh nicht so auf diese "Überdesktops".

Bin mehr so der Minimalist.

- Einfach und schnell

- Wenig Schnickschnack, bis auf meinen Freund Spawn als Hintergrund und gkrellm2 für paar Infos und als Schnellstarter  :Wink: 

- Ein Desktop zum arbeiten halt

Man sieht eines meiner TOP10-Apps: burncenter !!!

Was man nicht sieht. Fast jede Taste auf meinem Keyboard hat eine Funktion:

win+i = Firefox, win+o = sylpheed-claws, win+m = minimize, win+M = maximize, win+k = kill, win+r = terminal, win+cursosrecht = nächster desktop usw... 

Dachte mir unter Windows doch schon immer, dass die Windows-Taste einen Grund haben muss  :Wink: 

Ich liebe Fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Na dann will ich auch  mal:

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg  :Wink: Last edited by Lenz on Sun Mar 07, 2004 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Was man nicht sieht. Fast jede Taste auf meinem Keyboard hat eine Funktion:

 

Wo kann man denn sowas einstellen? Gibts da ein HowTo für?

Meine Win-Taste hat gar keine Funktion...  :Sad: 

----------

## MrTom

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Wo kann man denn sowas einstellen? Gibts da ein HowTo für?
> 
> Meine Win-Taste hat gar keine Funktion... 

 

Ich verwende direkt eine Funktion von Fluxbox. 

Ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Das File ~/.fluxbox/keys bearbeiten.

Mod4 ist die Windows-Taste. Mod1 die ALT-Taste.

"man fluxbox" sollte alle anderen Fragen beantworten.

Für den schnellen Einstieg, hab mal einen Teil meiner Keys zusammengestellt:

```
Mod1 Tab :NextWindow

Mod1 Shift Tab :PrevWindow

Mod4 F1 :Workspace 1

Mod4 F2 :Workspace 2

Mod4 F3 :Workspace 3

Mod4 F4 :Workspace 4

Mod4 1 :SendToWorkspace 1

Mod4 2 :SendToWorkspace 2

Mod4 3 :SendToWorkspace 3

Mod4 4 :SendToWorkspace 4

Mod1 F4 :Close

Mod4 k :KillWindows

Mod4 Left :PrevWorkspace

Mod4 Right :NextWorkspace

Mod4 s :Stick

Mod4 m :Minimize

Mod4 Shift m :Maximize

Mod4 e :ExecCommand xfe

Mod4 r :ExecCommand term

Mod1 F2 :ExecCommand fbrun

Mod1 F1 :RootMenu

Mod4 t :ExecCommand term -e su -l

Mod4 i :ExecCommand firefox

```

usw...

Vorteil der Windows-Taste ist halt, das im Normalfall keine Programme damit ein Problem haben. Mit ALT und CTRL gab es bei mir immer wieder mal Probleme, das Programme die gleiche Tastenkombi hatten...

----------

## MrTom

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Achtung: Das runterladen kann etwas dauern -> 1.3 MB

 ??? Glaub kaum das noch jemand hier mit einem 14.4K Modem unterwegs ist  :Wink:  ???

----------

## Lenz

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Glaub kaum das noch jemand hier mit einem 14.4K Modem unterwegs ist  ???

 

Das ist mir schon klar, grad bei Gentoousern, aber es könnte ja trotzdem sein, dass - wenn das Bild nicht sofort da ist - einige denken, der Link wäre tot. Daher die Anmerkung. Vielleicht war sie auch überflüssig.  :Wink: 

----------

## Decker

Mein Desktop == digitaler Hungerstreik

Wöchentlich wechselndes Fluxbox-standard-Theme, keine Icons, kein Hintergrundbild (seh' ich ja sowieso nie).

X brauch ich nur für die X-Programme, nicht um mich künstlerisch zu betätigen. Sonst ist der Desktop absolut leer und schwarz (oder dunkelblau). Wer's nicht weiß, denkt der Monitor sei aus.

Daher gibt's von mir auch kein Bild.

----------

## boris64

...yet another kde-3.2-shot.

standart-bluecurve in "schön-bunt" mit bunten klicklick-icons,

durchsichtigem schickschnack, 10 desktops und so ein zeugs halt,

alles was man so zum wohlfühlen und rumhühnern braucht...

"cheeeese!"

"klick"

 :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

So schauts hier aktuell aus ...

----------

## Inte

Also irgendwie ist es mir schon peinlich meine Desktop zu zeigen. Ich benutze seit einem halben Jahr FVWM und habe bis jetzt nur meine Progs mit dem Starter verknüpft. Zwar meckern alle über das tuntige Rosa, aber irgendwie hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Na ja, hauptsache mein Windowmanager verwaltet die Fenster ordentlich. Was will man mehr.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

@Inte: Und wo ist er jetzt?!?!

----------

## boris64

zeig uns doch mal deinen "tunten"-desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Zeigen! Zeigen!  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Ihr habt's ja nicht anders gewollt  :Smile: 

Ladies and Gentlemen. Inte proudly presents the ugliest Desktop in 2004: Be aware!

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

Erinnert mich an UnixWare von Novell. Glaub das war CDE als GUI...

Da war auch alles in so schönen Farben  :Wink: 

Das waren noch Zeiten  :Exclamation: 

----------

## slick

Mein Beitrag:

http://www.deruwe.de/screen.jpg

KDE 3.2

----------

## MALON3

so mal wieder ein bild von mir...

bin mittlerweile wieder bei gnome, irgendwie steh ich euf den eye candy kram...

Desktop

----------

## Lenz

So hab meinen nochmal geupdatet, hab jetzt LiquidWeather für Karamba am laufen. Das taugt mir.  :Smile: 

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: Jetzt auch im beitbrandfreundlichem JPEG-Format, leider zu ungunsten der Qualität  :Wink: .

----------

## Michael_B

YAGDSS  (yet another gnome desktop screenshot):

Gnome2.4

Ein paar gDesklets 

und Aterm pseudotransparent

Kleiner Preview

Grosses Bild

----------

## tacki

so, jetzt muss ich auch mal...

http://195.143.134.182/tacki/wallpaper.png

nichts besonderes, gnome 2.4.2, ximian theme, paar fonts geändert, bla bla

ändern tu ich eigentlich nur das wallpaper, da meine freundin meist was gegen solche hier hat  :Wink: 

----------

## _lobo

http://www.dantan.de/adk/uploads/10Bo/Screenshot_08.03_10_43_15.png

schön schlicht und doch schick   :Twisted Evil:   ein screen wie er mir gefällt - meiner halt *g*

----------

## zampano

Ist zwar schon ein bischen angestaubt der Thread, aber naja...

http://zampano.lima-city-webspace.de/screen_11_03_04.jpg

http://zampano.lima-city-webspace.de/screen2_11_03_04.jpg

Kontroll- und Fensterleiste werden nach 1 sek. ausgeblendet.

(Ist Kde 3.2.1 mit Plastik- und Kinder-Icon-Theme)

----------

## Inte

 *zampano wrote:*   

> Ist zwar schon ein bischen angestaubt der Thread, aber naja...

 

Das macht ja nix. Hauptsache es kommt was bei raus. Hast Du einen Link zu dem Hintergrundbild? Ich suche schon länger was Nettes, an dem meine Freundin nichts auszusetzen hat.  :Laughing: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## zampano

http://www.moebiusart.com/

Enter -> Extras -> Downloads

----------

## silizium

Hi, 

das ist mein Desktop

Fvwm 2.5.8.

http://silizium.dyndns.org/gentoo.png

----------

## DarKRaveR

Verdammt.

Die einen sagen Ihre Freundin hat was gegen Ihren Desktop. Kann mir nich passieren, allerdings hätte sie wohl ein Problem damit, wenn ich den hier online stellen würde   :Very Happy:  .

Hummm, ich werde wohl mal en abgeänderte Fassung machen müssen.

----------

## Fibbs

Nun denn, bringe ich halt auch mal wieder einen Beitrag:

So sieht es momentan auf meinem Notebook aus:

http://fibbs.dyndns.org/kram/screenshots/screenshot_schleppi-2004-03-09.png

http://fibbs.dyndns.org/kram/screenshots/screenshot_schleppi-2004-03-11.png

Und für die, die's wissen möchten: Das Schneckerl heißt Adriana Lima, ist Brasilianerin und bei www.desktopgirls.com zu Hause.

Bis dann.

----------

## zouk

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mein Beitrag:
> 
> http://www.deruwe.de/screen.jpg
> 
> KDE 3.2

 

Hmm, doofe Frage: wie kann ich einzelne Felder aus der Leiste wo anders hinziehen (also z.B. uhr und Tasks unten, der Rest oben)?

----------

## _BarNey_

Dann will ich auch mal folgen...

Fluxbox dev v0.98r1

guggstu hier

mfg  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Da der Thread fast in jedem Board ein zuhause findet und ich ihn hier,  im German-Board, noch nicht angetroffen habe -hoffe doch, dass ich richtig liege- eröffne ich ihn mal.
> 
> 

 

http://www.crashmail.de/screenshots.html

Das neuste ist jeweils oben, der ältere Rest darunter.

----------

## sirro

So, dann will ich auch mal:

[url=http://schon.gelösc.ht/Bildschirmphoto5.png]Meine Fluxbox[/url] (1,2MB)Last edited by sirro on Sun Mar 21, 2004 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gekko

Mal den alten Thread hier ausgrab...

Unter [1] ist meiner zu sehen.

LG, Gekko

[1]http://www.8ung.at/gekko/shot.png

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Mal den alten Thread hier ausgrab...
> 
> Unter [1] ist meiner zu sehen.
> 
> 

 

Spät, aber krass.

Es gibt aber auch komische Schriftarten ....

----------

## RealGeizt

mir ist langweilig...naja, viel hat sich nicht geändert  :Wink: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/sexyusernamemitsahne/picturegross.png

----------

## kairo

und mir erst  :Smile: 

KDE-3.2.1

XFCE-4

mfg und so

----------

## p h a n t

Meine liebste BOF

----------

## schlehmil

Und hier mein aktueller Desktop.

Nichts besonderes aber vielleicht erfreut sich ja doch jemand daran.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schlehmil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nichts besonderes aber vielleicht erfreut sich ja doch jemand daran.

 

Was ist das oben rechts für ein Programm?

----------

## MALON3

 *silizium wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> das ist mein Desktop
> 
> Fvwm 2.5.8.
> ...

 

Sieht wirklich spitze aus! Fvwm muss ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen wenn ich ein bischen zeit habe.

Und nicht nur wegen dem bg  :Wink: 

gruß malon3

----------

## Sas

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *schlehmil wrote:*   
> 
> Nichts besonderes aber vielleicht erfreut sich ja doch jemand daran. 
> 
> Was ist das oben rechts für ein Programm?

 Sieht für mich nach SuperKaramba aus.

----------

## schlehmil

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist das oben rechts für ein Programm?

 

Das ist gDesklets. Gibts auch im Portage-Tree.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *schlehmil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was ist das oben rechts für ein Programm? 
> 
> Das ist gDesklets. Gibts auch im Portage-Tree.

 

Hmm .. schade, ich bin gerade frisch auf kde umgestiegen (von Fluxbox) und habe noch nie ein Gnome im Einsatz gehabt. Er will hier mal fröhlich 36MB Sourcen ziehen, bauen und installieren. Etwas happig für gdesklets.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis ....

----------

## Lenz

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *schlehmil wrote:*    *Quote:*   Was ist das oben rechts für ein Programm? 
> 
> Das ist gDesklets. Gibts auch im Portage-Tree. 
> 
> Hmm .. schade, ich bin gerade frisch auf kde umgestiegen (von Fluxbox) und habe noch nie ein Gnome im Einsatz gehabt. Er will hier mal fröhlich 36MB Sourcen ziehen, bauen und installieren. Etwas happig für gdesklets.
> ...

 

Für KDE gibts Karamba bzw. Superkaramba. Dafür gibts auch tolle Sachen, wie z.B. LiquidWeather und auch schöne Sysinfos. Schau doch mal bei www.kde-look.org vorbei, da gibts relativ viele zum Runterladen. Superkaramba ist im Portage, genauso wie einige Themes dafür.

----------

## mondauge

ok.. hier ist ein Screenshot von meinem Desktop. Als Windowmanager hab ich enlightenment. Unten links und in der Mitte sind GDesklet Displays, ganz rechts sind die Pager und die Iconbox von E16.

mondauge

----------

## Flow_NTC

ma frage zu gdesklets

ich benutze das auch, nur problem ist:

es verbraucht unter KDE mit den LTV displays ordentlich performance

ich hab die neuste version ausm portage 0.21 benutzt, bei der gdesklets seite gibt es schon 0.26(welche in sachen perf. besser sein soll), nur problem, wenn ich das installiere tut er so als würde er die sensoren installieren, entpackt (installiert) die dateien aber nicht

*confused* passt nicht ganz in den thread, aba vielleicht hat ja jemand ne idee...

----------

## øxygen

Blau macht glücklich:

http://www.jorle.biz/linux.pngLast edited by øxygen on Sun Mar 21, 2004 7:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ansorg

typische Session an meinem Dell-8100 (1400x1050 Screen), aktuell Gnome-2.6-RC mit dem xfce-smooth theme, Openbox als WM

Ich schau mir grad Bilder an (Ordner in Nautilus Image Collection View), die ich mir von der DigiCam rüberkopiert habe um sie dann zu bearbeiten (Gimp und ein paar Imagemagik-scripts) und auf den Web-Server zu schieben (ftp Folder rechts oben)

Anstatt irgendwelcher Notitzzettel nutze ich die Tatsache, daß Nautilus den Inhalt von Text-Files im Thumbnail anzeigen kann: thumbnail einfach etwas größer ziehen und ich habe meine Notizen am Desktop  :Smile: .

Das Wetter links ist München, Auckland, Christchurch - falls das jemanden interessiert  :Wink: 

grüße

[img=http://www.ja-web.de/Screenshots/Screenshot-2004-03-20.png]Screenshot, ca 600kb[/img]

ansonsten nix spektakuläres. der hintergrund stammt noch aus einer Zeit als ich Aqua cool fand. Gdesklets gibts auch nicht mehr ... man sieht sie auf einem so kleinen Schirm eh nicht, da man ja immer irgendwelche Programme zum Arbeiten offen hat, die die hübschen Anzeigen überdecken   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Viele von euch machen ihr Screenshot mit dem Befehl import, das habe ich nicht und emerge search import liefert auch keine Ergebnisse. Wie heißt das Programm oder ist das ein bash-skript?

----------

## psyqil

```
*  media-gfx/imagemagick

      Latest version available: 5.5.7.15

      Latest version installed: 5.5.7.15

      Size of downloaded files: 4,119 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.imagemagick.org/

      Description: A collection of tools and libraries for many image formats
```

bringt das mit, schneller geht 

```
emerge scrot
```

----------

## _BarNey_

Und ein neuer...

http://www.barnal.de/lnx/sshots/desktop.jpg

----------

## sirro

Da ich gerade das neue qingy-0.4 installiert und eingerichtet hab, hier mal zur Abwechslung von den ganzen Desktops: ein "kleiner" [url=http://schon.gelösc.ht]Login-Screen[/url] (1MB)Last edited by sirro on Tue Jun 22, 2004 12:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## RealGeizt

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Da ich gerade das neue qingy-0.4 installiert und eingerichtet hab, hier mal zur Abwechslung von den ganzen Desktops: ein "kleiner" Login-Screen (1MB)

 

schönes bild   :Smile: 

----------

## Compiler

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Da ich gerade das neue qingy-0.4 installiert und eingerichtet hab, hier mal zur Abwechslung von den ganzen Desktops: ein "kleiner" Login-Screen (1MB) 
> 
> schönes bild  

 

Jo, hat wirklich was.

Nicht schlecht.

Compiler

----------

## ignatz

 *Compiler wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*    *sirro wrote:*   Da ich gerade das neue qingy-0.4 installiert und eingerichtet hab, hier mal zur Abwechslung von den ganzen Desktops: ein "kleiner" Login-Screen (1MB) 
> 
> schönes bild   
> 
> Jo, hat wirklich was.
> ...

 

Wenn ich mir so die komparsen anschaue bekomm ich Hunger. Spass bei seite, was isn das für ne Brücke.  Definitiv nicht Golden Gate/Hudsonbay, is das evtl. die Akashi Kaikyo Brücke?

----------

## Flow_NTC

ich denke das ist eine in dänemark, hab den namen verplant :p

----------

## primat

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Da ich gerade das neue qingy-0.4 installiert und eingerichtet hab, hier mal zur Abwechslung von den ganzen Desktops: ein "kleiner" Login-Screen (1MB)

 

Hallo, wo hast Du denn dieses schöne Hintergrungdbild (Theme) her?

Interessiert mich auch!

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## equinox0r

dem hier is meins (fluxbox)

http://www.dude-clan.de/equinox_screen.png

----------

## sirro

Es ist die Mackinac Bridge [1]

 *primat wrote:*   

> Hallo, wo hast Du denn dieses schöne Hintergrungdbild (Theme) her?

 

Das Bild hab ich auf kde-look.org [2] gefunden. Theme ist einfach nur das Standardtheme von qingy leicht angepasst...

[1] http://www.mackinacbridge.org/

[2] http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10331

----------

## Tuxx

Tut mir leid Leute aber bis jetzt habe ich noch kein schönes desktop enviroment in diesem thread gefunden , einfach nur schwach ! 

Schaut am besten hier vorbei :

http://www.lynucs.org/?gentoo

----------

## SnorreDev

[quote="Tuxx"]Tut mir leid Leute aber bis jetzt habe ich noch kein schönes desktop enviroment in diesem thread gefunden , einfach nur schwach /quote]

Ich wuerd mal sagen, das ist Geschmackssache. Meinereiner hat persoenlich lieber einen Minimalistischen Screen.

----------

## øxygen

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid Leute aber bis jetzt habe ich noch kein schönes desktop enviroment in diesem thread gefunden , einfach nur schwach ! 
> 
> 

 

machs besser

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid Leute aber bis jetzt habe ich noch kein schönes desktop enviroment in diesem thread gefunden , einfach nur schwach ! 
> 
> Schaut am besten hier vorbei :
> 
> http://www.lynucs.org/?gentoo

 

das ist geschmackssache...ich finde meinen so wie er ist fast perfekt. ein paar dockapps fuer das noetigste zu ueberwachen und ein nettes wallpaper was mir gefaellt. dazu ein wenig transparents mit e- oder aterm. das war es.

die meisten desktops auf deiner gelinkten seite sind mir zu bunt und zu vollgestopft.

wie gesagt...alles eine frage des geschmacks...und nur weil sie dir nicht gefallen als "schwach" zu titulieren ist unfein meiner meinung nach.

----------

## Lenz

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid Leute aber bis jetzt habe ich noch kein schönes desktop enviroment in diesem thread gefunden , einfach nur schwach !

 

1. du plenkst

2. poste erstmal Deinen Desktop, dann sehen wir weiter

3. ist Aussehen Geschmackssache

----------

## Gekko

Mir ist grad fad. Hat sich nicht viel verändert, aber seht selbst

LG, Gekko

http://www.8ung.at/gekko/shot2.jpg

----------

## Flow_NTC

wie heißt die nette, ich gehe ma von karamba aus, theme?

----------

## Gekko

 *Flow_NTC wrote:*   

> wie heißt die nette, ich gehe ma von karamba aus, theme?

 

das ist LTVariations und StarterBar (gdesklets) und das Desktoptheme ist Gorilla

----------

## Tuxx

Also hier :

http://www.rocklytefiles.com/files/screenshots/athene31.jpg

http://www.neobee.net/~rankovic/snimak1280.png

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Also hier :
> 
> http://www.rocklytefiles.com/files/screenshots/athene31.jpg
> 
> 

 

Was sind denn das für nette Icon's ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

J.

----------

## Lenz

Das ist Noia!

```

*  x11-themes/noia

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 12,465 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.carlitus.net

      Description: Noia Icon Set for KDE

      License:     LGPL-2.1

```

Ich steh aber eher auf 'Gorilla', die sind nicht ganz so bunt, aber sehen trotzdem sehr gut aus. Leider sind diese Iconsets immer nicht ganz vollständig und dann gibt's immer Icons die aus dem Stil fallen.

----------

## ignatz

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Also hier :
> 
> http://www.rocklytefiles.com/files/screenshots/athene31.jpg

 

Wie hast denn das mit der trancparency geregelt, dass man auch darunter liegende Fenster durchsieht? Ich verwende zum setzen meines Hintergrundes Esetroot und Eterm konsolen, allerdings wird durch die trancparency immer nur der Hintergrund sichtbar egal wieviele Fenster darunter liegen. Daher würde mich das mal interessieren....

Grüßle

----------

## Frink

http://gosub.wontforget.net/apfel.png

pekwm + rox + aterm + gnome-panel (Hat jemand einen hübschen (transparenten?) Pager? Das Panel ist nicht allzu berauschend  :Smile:  )

----------

## unix

das hier ist mein screen:

http://www.unixgate.ch/images/screen.png

Fluxbox,aterm,gentoo,gkrellm

----------

## Fluxkom

und hier meiner:

http://www.blackpaws.de/meins/Desktop.png

Quasi mein Erstversuch   :Laughing: 

----------

## Macrobiotus

gDesklets sind wohl gerade der letzte Schrei ?!

Hier ist mein neuer

http://macrobiotus.surft.de/splash/Bildschirmfoto.htm

----------

## Lenz

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> gDesklets sind wohl gerade der letzte Schrei ?!]

 

gerade?  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *Macrobiotus wrote:*   gDesklets sind wohl gerade der letzte Schrei ?!] 
> 
> gerade? 

 

ich versteh diesen "hype" nicht. ich arbeite gerne mit dem rechner,

da sind diese desklets nur platzverschwendung auf meinem desktop.

sehen toll aus: ja; sind nützlich: nein.

aber bitte schmeisst jetzt nichts nach mir,

ich wollt's nur mal so in den raum schreien.

also jedem so wie er es will  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Naja kommt drauf an, ich finde die Wettervorhersage nicht nur eine Augenfreude sondern auch ziemlich nützlich [siehe http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg]. So weiß ich immer gleich, wie das Wetter der nächsten Tage wird. Und soviel Platz verbraucht es auch nicht...

----------

## eeknay

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> Also hier :
> 
> http://www.neobee.net/~rankovic/snimak1280.png

 

ah, interessante sprache sprichst du da...weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das glauben will das die bilder dir sind, aber das sei dahingestellt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

gruß

eeknay

----------

## psyqil

 *Tuxx wrote:*   

> http://www.rocklytefiles.com/files/screenshots/athene31.jpg

 Dann sind das hier wohl auch Deine...

http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/screenshots.html

Glückwunsch!   :Confused: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Tuxx wrote:*   http://www.rocklytefiles.com/files/screenshots/athene31.jpg Dann sind das hier wohl auch Deine...
> 
> http://www.rocklyte.com/athene/screenshots.html
> 
> Glückwunsch!  

 

^Darauf bezogen, Tuxx? Läuft die Omega Workbench auch auf nem Intel System?

Auf meine 3 Amigas, möchte ich kein Linux aufspielen, aber die ähnliche Oberfläche hät ich gern auf der AMD Maschine. Denn mit AMIWM komm ich nicht zurecht  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich versteh diesen "hype" nicht. ich arbeite gerne mit dem rechner,
> 
> da sind diese desklets nur platzverschwendung auf meinem desktop.
> 
> sehen toll aus: ja; sind nützlich: nein.
> ...

 

Ich finds genauso sinnlos wenn man seinem Desktop mit gkrellm's zupflastert, wo selbst die Temperatur der dritten festplattenscheibe von oben angezeigt wird   :Laughing: 

Aber so ist das nunmal, wie Du schon gesagt hast, jedem das seine.

EDIT: und ich glaub TUXX meints nicht so genau mit... naja, egal......

----------

## Tuxx

Wie die Kinder , und Tuxx ist das hier auch dein desktop .....blablabla , na was glaubt ihr wo ich diese themes her habe bin Künstlerisch nicht so begabt das ich das selber gestalten könnte . Und da hat jemand erwähnt : welche Sprache sprichst du ...blabla , ich spreche einige Sprachen zu deiner Information du kannst mich ja testen . (Kroatisch , Englisch , Deutsch , Russisch muss ich noch anfangen , Latein werde ich wohl schwer sprechen können habe ich allerdings auch lernen müssen ;( .) 

  open your mind :           

```
            _                 ( Hey down there! Don't )

                /\\                       ( you blockheads know )

                \ \\  \__/ \__/  /    ( that these things )

                 \ \\ (oo) (oo) /     ( CAN'T crash!! )

                  \_\\/~~\_/~~\_

                 _.-~===========~-._

                (___/_______________)

                   /  \_______/

              ( What a bunch of nuts! )
```

----------

## boris64

aprilupdate in bluecurve-eierdesign+lila-icons

hier nicht klicken sonst passiert garantiert was schlimmes

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> aprilupdate in bluecurve-eierdesign+lila-icons
> 
> hier nicht klicken sonst passiert garantiert was schlimmes

 

Ja, die "Lila"-Icons sind cool. Leider sind die Iconsets aber immer unvollständig - Vollständigkeit ist ja auch schwer zu schaffen, ich weiß  :Wink:  - und es ist daher schwer, einen einheitlichen Look hinzubekommen.

----------

## rensi

hier is meiner

http://www.8ung.at/cerebro/Bilder/Bildschirmfoto01.jpg

----------

## McPringle

me2:

http://www.fihlon.de/MeinDesktop

Achtung - ist etwas größer (2560x1024) ...   :Cool: 

----------

## cng

@Tuxx

du bist schon etwas selber schuld, dass man dich so flamed. wenn du dich mal im forum herumschaust, 

wird dir sicher auffallen, dass die jungs (und natürlich medels   :Smile:  ) eine wirklich nette umgangsart pflegen. 

wenn aber jemand kommt und sagt, was für scheisse die leute hier machen, dann bist du echt selber schuld. 

falls du eine solche umgangssprache brauchst, wirst du diese sicher in einem andern forum finden. so wie ich 

das aber sehe, bist du einfach noch zu jung. eine etwas überlegtere und vor allem  freundlichere wortwahl 

währe erfreulich. wie du am anmeldedatum von mir sehen kannst, bin ich auch nicht gerade 

lange dabei. nur dass ich es erwähnt habe..

----------

## Husky

wasn das für ne "start-leiste" oben in dem screenshot ? @ Tuxx

----------

## noleti

imho ein karamba-plugin

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5658

----------

## chino_

 *McPringle wrote:*   

> me2:
> 
> http://www.fihlon.de/MeinDesktop
> 
> Achtung - ist etwas größer (2560x1024) ...  

 

Ist das Lotus Notes 6.5?

Und wie lässt du das laufen, mit der neuesten Wine-Version? 

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das stabil ist...

----------

## assassin

Da muss ich doch meinen Screenshot sicher auch reinhängen  :Wink: 

Gnome 2.6

http://thomas.lichtsteiner.org/thomas/bilder/Bildschirmfoto.png

----------

## McPringle

 *chino_ wrote:*   

>  *McPringle wrote:*   me2:
> 
> http://www.fihlon.de/MeinDesktop
> 
> Achtung - ist etwas größer (2560x1024) ...   
> ...

 

Ja, das ist Lotus Notes 6.5 deutsch. Muss in der Firma leider sein - irgend so ein Manager ohne IT-Kenntnisse hat sich den Quatsch ausgedacht. Seit der Einführung von Lotus Notes brauche ich etwa fünf bis sechs mal so lange meine täglichen Mails zu bearbeiten. So ein Quatsch.

Naja, es läuft stabil. Jedenfalls stabiler als unter Windows...   :Laughing: 

Ist übrigens CrossOver Office. Die Installation läuft nicht (die von 5.x tat noch), ich habe dann einfach die unter Windows installierte 6.5 auf Linux kopiert (das komplette Verzeichnis), lief sofort einwandfrei.

Gruß

McPringle

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

So siehts seit kurzem bei mir aus  :Smile: 

http://www.clan-a-team.de/images/ndj-desk.jpg

----------

## Gabriel Shear

hier ist mein bescheidener Desktop

http://www.starline-inc.de/screen/screenshot.png

mfg Gabriel

----------

## mo-ca

@Gabriel Shear: ist das gnome ?

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> @Gabriel Shear: ist das gnome ?

 

nein, das ist kein gnome sondern david coulthard.   :Laughing: 

----------

## ossi

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   @Gabriel Shear: ist das gnome ? 
> 
> nein, das ist kein gnome sondern david coulthard.  

 

kann nicht sein, ich seh gar kein Rauch, keine Flammen !?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

@mo-ca

ja, ist zwar nicht so doll aber genau das was ich brauch. (naja fast, aber ich habe gentoo ja auch erst 2 tage am laufen und das ist schon mal besser als das KDE von Mandrake oder Suse)

@ossi,

jaja, wartets mal ab schummi und co werden sich noch wundern ( ner neue Silberpfeil kommt).

wer zu letzt lacht lacht schlieÃlich am besten.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> hier ist mein bescheidener Desktop
> 
> http://www.starline-inc.de/screen/screenshot.png
> 
> mfg Gabriel

 

Wow, ein McLaren Fan.... Gratuliere, ich bin auch einer. Irgendwann werden wir nochmal an der Spitze sein, der Weg wird nicht einfach sein, aber sicher

----------

## Lenz

So, hab mal wieder etwas upgedatet  :Wink: 

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg

----------

## Frink

http://gosub.wontforget.net/04242004.png

mein leerer und langweiliger desktop  :Wink: 

----------

## oFooBaro

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> So, hab mal wieder etwas upgedatet 
> 
> http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg

 

Welchen Font benutzt Du?

----------

## MTZ

Gnome 2.6   :Cool: 

http://www.giga-metzger.de/linux/Screenshot005.png

----------

## cng

hallo zusammen

um einen "schönen" desktop zu erhalten, braucht man viel zeit, vor allem, wenn man neu bei gentoo/linux ist.

wie ich in diesem tread sehe, habt ihr die nötige zeit   :Smile:   neben einigen desktops in diesem tread

gefallen mir auch folgende zwei:

Brad Laue aka brad *Quote:*   

> Here is Brad's desktop with Bluecurve for KDE as well as GTK. You can see that he's playing music with noatun and also running knotes - "the ultimate personal organiser". 
> 
> 

 

Okrain Genady aka Mafteah *Quote:*   

> Genady, who is Gentoo user was very kind to provide us screenshot of his desktop. He is running KDE along with Mozilla web browser, Open Office (demonastrating the right-to-left wrighting in hebrew) and xmms. 

 

wie erwähnt bin ich neu, darum erlaube ich mir mal so ne frage   :Very Happy: 

weis jemand, wie ich zu einem dieser desktops komme, oder wo man schöne desktops downloaden kann? 

ich habe unter KDE-LOOK, Theme Depot und unter freshmeat nachgeschaut.

unter theme depot findet man wirklich viele schöne styles, aber unter kde 3.x ist die auswahl sehr dürftig.

oder könnte ich auch unter einer andern rubrik suchen?

danke fürs verständniss und eure hilfe

michael

----------

## MrTom

 *Frink wrote:*   

> mein leerer und langweiliger desktop 

 So soll ein Desktop aussehen! 

Gut, Programme sollte man schon starten dürfen.  :Wink:  Gefällt mir gut!

Meiner  Ist gegen Deinen ja richtig überladen  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *oFooBaro wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   So, hab mal wieder etwas upgedatet 
> 
> http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpg 
> 
> Welchen Font benutzt Du?

 

Das ist "snap.se" von den auf die Umlaute erweiterten Artwizfonts! Guckst du hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166746&highlight=artwiz

P.S.: Seit ich bbrun installier habe, habe ich mich mit fluxbox noch mehr angefreundet. Benutze das in letzter Zeit häufiger als KDE. Früher hat mich an fluxbox genervt, dass man für jedes Programm das nicht im Startmenü ist, ein xterm aufmachen muss. Mit bbrun gehört das nun der Vergangenheit an.

Wenn das so weiter geht mit der fluxbox-Nutzung, werd ich wohl nicht umherkommen hier auch mal ein Screenshot von ihr zu posten  :Wink: .

----------

## SnorreDev

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *Frink wrote:*   mein leerer und langweiliger desktop  So soll ein Desktop aussehen! 
> 
> Gut, Programme sollte man schon starten dürfen.  Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> Meiner  Ist gegen Deinen ja richtig überladen 

 

Ist wie mit Frauen - je weniger sie anhaben, ...  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Ich hab auch den Matrix Gentoo background - gleiche Farbe

----------

## sarahb523

Hier mal alle meine gesamten Screenshots. Allerdings ist nur der eine shot da wo gentoo vor steht von gentoo. Der Rest is noch unter Susi gemacht .

http://spookyk.dyndns.org/~sarah/content/download/screenshots/

ciao

sarah

----------

## MrTom

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> P.S.: Seit ich bbrun installier habe, habe ich mich mit fluxbox noch mehr angefreundet. Benutze das in letzter Zeit häufiger als KDE. Früher hat mich an fluxbox genervt, dass man für jedes Programm das nicht im Startmenü ist, ein xterm aufmachen muss. Mit bbrun gehört das nun der Vergangenheit an.

 Versuch mal ALT+F2 (denke so ist die Standard-Belegung). Da geht ein kleines Fenster auf, um ein Programm zu starten. Ist schon drin in FLuxbox, ohne weitere Software  :Smile: .

Ansonsten kannst Du es auch in ~/.fluxbox/keys selber eintragen.

```
Mod1 F2 :ExecCommand fbrun
```

Fluxbox kann viel mehr als man glaubt! Man muss es nur aktivieren oder wissen...

Fluxbox ist wohl mein liebstes "Programm", gleich nach VIM!  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Ist wie mit Frauen - je weniger sie anhaben, ... 

 

Da ist was dran...  :Very Happy: 

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> P.S. Ich hab auch den Matrix Gentoo background - gleiche Farbe

 Ein Freund des guten Geschmacks!  :Smile: 

Bin mir selber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Icons auf dem Desktop wirklich brauche. Zum einem kann ich mich nicht erinnern, wann ich mal eine Floppy oder Cdrom gebraucht habe und zum anderen, könnte ich es ja auch auf eine Taste legen. Aber es stört kaum beim arbeiten. Find den ganzen Mist, der da immer am Desktop läuft sehr überflüssig. 

Zum Beispiel XMMS! 

Hab das gute alte MS Internet Keyboard Pro. Da drücke ich einfach auf Play und der XMMS startet minimiert und fängt zum spielen an. Hat sogar das Standard-Mod. Warum auch, seh das Teil ja eh nicht. 

Andererseits sehen die Desktops hier schon immer toll aus. Mein Desktop ist wohl nicht der, den man einem Windows-User zeigen sollte, damit auf den Geschack von Linux kommt.  :Smile: 

Aber einen "normalen" Windows-User kann man ja auch nicht zumuten, dass die gesamte Tastatur mit Befehlen belegt ist!

----------

## Lenz

Und wieder mal umgeändert. Diesmal auf LilaSVG 0.7 Icons umgestiegen und neues Hintergrundsbild  :Wink: .

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

P.S.: Wenn wir so weitermachen können wir vielleicht den Thread mit den Hostnamen noch überholen *g*.

----------

## Teetante

Hier nochmal ein weiteres Bild:

Mein Desktop

- enlightenment as WM

- firefox

- gdesklets

- gdeskcal

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Und wieder mal umgeändert. Diesmal auf LilaSVG 0.7 Icons umgestiegen und neues Hintergrundsbild .
> 
> 

 

na, waren dir die lila-icons endlich komplett genug  :Wink: 

mal so nebenbei, ich finde, die lila-icons sollten zum gentoo-standard ernannt werden.

ebenso lilaupdate+neues brotpaper

[klickmich]

----------

## ignatz

Hab gedacht ich machs mal anders, schließlich soll man ja seine Arbeitsoberfläche zeigen und nicht einen Screenshot seines WMs machen   :Cool: 

Hierbei handelt es sich um ein fluxbox desktop mit Milkanusshasen

http://aag.homeunix.org/bilder/arbeitsflaeche.jpg

----------

## Lenz

 *jeltsch wrote:*   

> Hab gedacht ich machs mal anders, schließlich soll man ja seine Arbeitsoberfläche zeigen und nicht einen Screenshot seines WMs machen  
> 
> Hierbei handelt es sich um ein fluxbox desktop mit Milkanusshasen
> 
> http://aag.homeunix.org/bilder/arbeitsflaeche.jpg

 

Nette Idee! Schöner Flatscreen  :Wink: .

----------

## musv

Ok, um mal der Übermacht von KDE's und Gnome's etwas entgegen zu wirken, geb ich hier auch mal meinen Senf im RGB-Format von mir:

Bis vor ein paar Wochen favorisierte ich noch Windowmaker. KIein, genial und sehr einfach konfigurierbar, schnell, relativ stabil und sieht halbwegs gut aus.

Irgendwann kam ich dann zu Kahakai und damit zu meinem jetzigen Liebling:

Zum 1.

Nr. 2.

und zum Schluß: Nr. 3

Leider hat Kahakai noch ein paar kleine Macken, die leider nicht mehr ausgebügelt werden, da das Projekt leider eingestellt wurde. Ansonsten find ich das Teil genial. Transparenz bis ins kleinste Detail. Kahakai ist kompatibel zu gnome und kde, kann auch Windowmaker-Dockapps mehr oder weniger gut darstellen. Die Konfiguration ist nicht unbedingt die Einfachste, aber extrem flexibel.

Ach ja, Icons, Taskleiste und Starterbar hab ich bewußt nicht auf dem Desktop, da solches Zeug meiner Meinung nach den Desktop nur verschandelt. Leider hab ich den Python-Pager noch nicht transparent hinbekommen. Falls da noch jemand eine Idee hat.....

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema Transparenz sind: Gibts irgendwo transparente xmms-Skins? Bin auf der Winamp-Homepage nicht wirklich richtig fündig geworden. 

Das Gkrellm überlädt das Bild auch schon fast etwas zu sehr. Aber bestimmte Funktionen nehmen mit den gdesklets einfach zuviel Platz weg bzw. sind überhaupt nicht realisierbar. Und so'n Backgroundswitcher ist schon eine feine Sache - alle 5 min ein neues Hintergrundbild. Bei den knapp 3000 Bildern wird die Arbeit am Rechner wenigstens nicht so eintönig.

----------

## ForestJump

mein neuer :

*klick_mich*

----------

## Lenz

Und wieder ein Update ^^

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## lr

@Lenz

Woher bekommt man diese netten Icons wie z.B. für k3b und amule ?

Sind die bei KDE dabei oder muss man die irgendwo saugen?

lr

----------

## Lenz

Das K3b Icon ist bei der neuesten Version vom Crystal Icon Set dabei (bei KDE ist ja noch irgendeine Betaversion mitgeliefert, bei der Final ist's dann dabei). Das aMule Icon muss du saugen:

www.lenzheilmann.de/downloads/amule.png

^^

----------

## lr

Danke Dir,

werds mir heut abend mal saugen  :Smile: 

lr

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier mein bescheidener Desktop:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screenshot.png

----------

## KavC

So, nun gebe ich auch mal meinen zum besten...

http://1inux.team-fal.net/KavC.jpeg

----------

## equinox0r

hm... muss mir au ma endlich nen gescheiten erstellen  :Wink: 

----------

## bossk

Hier mal meiner

Klick!

Gruss,

bossk

----------

## disi

Ich hab hier auch ein wildes Konzept aus gdesklets, Windowmaker, Nautilus und iDesk   :Very Happy: 

Was ich bei Windowmaker gut finde ist die Sache mit den Tasks, die in form von Rechtecken erscheinen und man diese Rechtecke entweder andocken (Verknüpfung/Autostart/DockApps) kann oder irgendwo auf dem Desktop plazieren. Das Menu so transparent, dass es auch Desktop-Objekte anzeigt nicht nur den Hintergrund (sieht man am Terminal hinter dem Menu). Er erscheint mir auch subjektiv schneller als alle anderen WM und das Menu wirkt im Aufbau stabil (wie erklärt man das, hmm in Fluxbox erschien mir das Menu irgendwie schwabbelig).

Hab das Crystal-Theme wo möglich (Desktop, Mozilla, Nautilus, Openoffice).

klick mich

p.s. 2 Probleme hab ich noch   :Sad:   wie bringe ich gdesklets dazu ohne Task-Icon zu starten und die gdesklets bekommen vom Windowmaker einen schwarzen Rahmen verpasst.

----------

## dakjo

So, gdesklets und xfce   :Cool: 

MyDesk

----------

## Risktaker

http://217.24.218.181/fvwm-crystal_2004-05-24_16-03.jpg

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge fvwm-crystal torsmo

angepasst hab ich eigentlich nur ein paar Keys und die menuIcons  :Smile: 

und wie man deutlich sieht vermisse ich noch die acpi funktionen im Torsmo

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Leutchens,

3 Gründe:

1. Der Thread versinkt langsam...

2. Ich habe gestern auf dem Gentoo-Stammtisch in München https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145661&highlight=lila+gnome empfohlen bekommen.

3. Ich habe Langeweile...

Deshalb: http://fibbs.dyndns.org/kram/screenshots/screenshot-schleppi-lila_2004-06-11.png

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## Inte

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 2. Ich habe gestern auf dem Gentoo-Stammtisch in München https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145661&highlight=lila+gnome empfohlen bekommen.

 Jetzt halt ich Dich mit meinen Tipps schon vom Urlaub ab  :Laughing: 

War echt Klasse gestern. Wenn das nächste Mal mein WLAN adhoc funktioniert, haben wir bestimmt mehr Zeit zum ratschen.  :Embarassed: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Tankred

Heute mal als Premiere meine Screenshots...

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13321

----------

## pablo_supertux

supertux.png (1.6M gute Qualität)

supertux.jpg (384k normale Qualität)

supertux-framebufer.png  Mein framebuffer  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Zeit für eine Wiederbelebung dieses tollen Threads  :Wink: .

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpeg

Übrigens, für die, die es noch nicht wissen:

Was es seit langem für KDE-User gibt, gibt es nun auch endlich für Gnomeanwender: http://www.gnome-look.org. Viel Spaß beim Durchstöbern.

----------

## Deever

Hier nun endlich meine Screenshots, nachdem ihr es fast nicht mehr aushalten konntet... :Very Happy: 

Meine Shell und Editor!  :Wink: 

Mit 'most' macht RTFM *etwas* mehr Freude!

Konqueror auf Kur...

Wie man sieht, muss auch KDE nicht immer "aufgebläht" sein!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Beforegod

Hier mein mal FVWM Desktop zuhause,

http://people.freenet.de/sons_of_dark/fvwm-home.png

----------

## xJoni

eigentlich nix besonderes, gnome 2.6 mit nen paar spielereien.

http://xingoo.info/Screenshot.png

----------

## MrTom

 *xJoni wrote:*   

> eigentlich nix besonderes, gnome 2.6 mit nen paar spielereien.

 Wie kannst Du in dem xterm noch arbeiten? Da kann man ja vor lauter Hintergrund kaum noch was erkennen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *xJoni wrote:*   eigentlich nix besonderes, gnome 2.6 mit nen paar spielereien. Wie kannst Du in dem xterm noch arbeiten? Da kann man ja vor lauter Hintergrund kaum noch was erkennen. 

 

In sowas arbeitet man nicht, Tranzparenz stellt man vor dem Screenshotmachen an  :Wink: .

Also ich kann Transparenz zum Arbeiten nicht so ganz leiden. Meist ist es schwer lesbar und außerdem frisst es unnötig Ressourcen. Sieht halt in den meisten Fällen schon gut aus, aber die Implementierungen sind halt IMO noch nicht so das ganz Wahre. Wird Zeit, dass der X-Server endlich "echte" Transparenz bereitstellt  :Smile: .

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Normales Gnome 2.6

Habe festgestellt, dass ich Gnome scheinbar noch mit den alten KDE-Useflags kompiliert habe.. Werde das wohl nochmal machen müssen.

http://www.oppono.de/img/bilder/desk_300604.png

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier mein bescheidener XFCE4-Desktop:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screen.jpg

Und hier mit aktiven Mozilla (mit voller TrueType-Unterstützung):

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/mozilla.jpg

----------

## MrTom

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Hier mein bescheidener XFCE4-Desktop:
> 
> http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screen.jpg]

 

Hintergrundbild auch haben möcht! Kommt aufs Notebook, wenn ich zur nächsten MS-Veranstaltung fahre!  :Smile: 

----------

## xJoni

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *MrTom wrote:*    *xJoni wrote:*   eigentlich nix besonderes, gnome 2.6 mit nen paar spielereien. Wie kannst Du in dem xterm noch arbeiten? Da kann man ja vor lauter Hintergrund kaum noch was erkennen.  
> 
> In sowas arbeitet man nicht, Tranzparenz stellt man vor dem Screenshotmachen an .
> 
> Also ich kann Transparenz zum Arbeiten nicht so ganz leiden. Meist ist es schwer lesbar und außerdem frisst es unnötig Ressourcen. Sieht halt in den meisten Fällen schon gut aus, aber die Implementierungen sind halt IMO noch nicht so das ganz Wahre. Wird Zeit, dass der X-Server endlich "echte" Transparenz bereitstellt .

 

doch, etwas transparenz benutz ich schon zum arbeiten, nicht ganz soviel wie auf dem screenshot, aber durchaus. und da man das ja beim gnome-terminal (farbe und transperenzgrad) gut einstellen kann, findet man schon was, womit das gut aussieht und gut arbeitbar ist.

----------

## Kleini

So, dann will ich auch mal meinen Desktop preisgeben:

Einmal xfce4.1 (CVS), garniert mit Firefox und nem transparentem aterm:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/nasaskleini/usefull.jpg

Und hier einmal xfce4 ohne alles:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/nasaskleini/useless.jpg

Wohl bekommts  :Wink:  !Last edited by Kleini on Thu Jul 01, 2004 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baka

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *Linuxpeter wrote:*   Hier mein bescheidener XFCE4-Desktop:
> 
> http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screen.jpg] 
> 
> Hintergrundbild auch haben möcht! Kommt aufs Notebook, wenn ich zur nächsten MS-Veranstaltung fahre! 

 

Hier:

http://www.unixboard.de/gallery/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=0

=)

----------

## Linuxpeter

Findest Du unter http://www.kde-look.org

@baka

Bei deinem Link muß man ja sich extra registrieren   :Wink: 

@Kleini

Deine Links funkionieren nicht.

----------

## Kleini

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Kleini
> 
> Deine Links funkionieren nicht.

 

Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis, weiß auch net was das soll, Dateien waren da, aber naja, jetzt gehts wieder, fragt sich nur wie lange noch  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Michbert

Dein WebspaceAnbieter hat was dagegen wenn man von außerhalb auf Dateien linkt. Also einfach noch mal die adresse aufrufen, wenn man die fehlerseite bekommt... bzw. anständigen Webspace besorgen  :Wink: 

Hier mal ganz aktuell meiner 

http://home.no/michbert/kdedesk5.png

----------

## baka

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> @baka
> 
> Bei deinem Link muß man ja sich extra registrieren  
> 
> 

 

sry, wusst ich nciht   :Rolling Eyes: 

aber hier =) 

Wallpaper

----------

## _hephaistos_

soo,  mal auch was von mir (obwohl des eh nichts gleichschaut...)

ein schönes hintergrundbild könnt ich noch brauchen...

http://www.s-lv.org/private/screenshot.jpg

ciao

----------

## Kleini

 *Michbert wrote:*   

> Dein WebspaceAnbieter hat was dagegen wenn man von außerhalb auf Dateien linkt. Also einfach noch mal die adresse aufrufen, wenn man die fehlerseite bekommt... bzw. anständigen Webspace besorgen 
> 
> 

 

So, hab den Space mal gewechselt, damit jeder schnell staunen kann, aber was vernünftiges kann ich mir net leisten als Student, rat mal warum ich OpenSource einsetze und net Microsofts Sachen  :Wink:  !

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Kleini wrote:*   

> rat mal warum ich OpenSource einsetze und net Microsofts Sachen  !

 

na hoffentlich weil du davon überzeugt bist?  :Smile: 

----------

## eisenack

 *Macrobiotus wrote:*   

> Ist zwar nur Gnome2, aber was solls 
> 
> 

 

Gnome3 gibts doch noch garnicht, also warum 'nur' ?

----------

## Kleini

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Kleini wrote:*   rat mal warum ich OpenSource einsetze und net Microsofts Sachen  ! 
> 
> na hoffentlich weil du davon überzeugt bist? 

 

Naja, mittlerweile schon, aber bei so einem Gegner war das ja auch net so schwer  :Very Happy:  ! Aber nun gut, wir schweifen ab. Die Screenshots gehen aber oder ??

----------

## MrTom

MEINE DESKTOPS  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/ereererr/Shell.jpg

und

http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/ereererr/Shell1.jpg

----------

## bossk

@MrTom, was ist das für ein Tool in Deinen Screenshots, welches Dir die Systeminfos anzeigt. Sieht nach einem Konsolentool aus. 

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir dies mal mitteilen könntest.

Gruss,

bossk

----------

## MrTom

 *bossk wrote:*   

> @MrTom, was ist das für ein Tool in Deinen Screenshots, welches Dir die Systeminfos anzeigt. Sieht nach einem Konsolentool aus. 
> 
> 

 

```

*  app-admin/torsmo

      Latest version available: 0.17

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 78 kB

      Homepage:    http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

      Description: system monitor that sits in the corner of your desktop

      License:     BSD

```

Ist ein Tool wie root-tail. Aber es zeigt halt nicht eine Log-Datei an, sondern kann sich über Variablen die benötigten Werte "selbst" besorgen.

Funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Zwei Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind:

1. Manchmal stimmt was mit dem Refresh nicht. Dann ist es kurz nicht zu sehen und taucht dann wieder auf.  Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich ROX als Desktop verwende?!?! Da steht auch was zu KDE und Gnome in der Config drin... Stört mich nicht, da es ja auch dem Desktop liegt und ich den meistens nicht sehe (warum hab ich dann so ein Tool?).  :Wink: 

2. Bei meinem Acer kann es den Akku-Stand nicht anzeigen. Bei mir kommt immer nur AC. Da warten wir mal ab, geht bestimmt in der nächsten Version. Die meisten Probleme erledigt die Zeit!

Es legt selbst keine Config im Home an. Man kann die Beispiel-Config aber verwenden (/usr/share/doc/tor....).

 *bossk wrote:*   

> Wäre nett, wenn Du mir dies mal mitteilen könntest.

 Bin doch meistens nett?  :Wink: 

----------

## CoPyCaT

Gentoo:

http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/proudheart/Desktop/LiNew.jpg

Debian:

http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/proudheart/Desktop/LinuxDesk02.jpg

Windows:

http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/proudheart/Desktop/Desktop11.jpg

----------

## -leliel-

xorg, xfce4, Eterm, irssi

click

framebuffer console, DangerGirl theme

click

----------

## Linuxpeter

Mal ein kleines Update   :Wink: 

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screennew.jpg

----------

## sirro

ich hoffe, der hier ist noch nicht bekannt.

Das Bild ist schon was älter, aber hab den gerade in einem anderem Forum gepostet und gedacht ich könnte ihn hier auch mal anbringen  :Wink: 

EDIT: Bilder vom Webspace genommenLast edited by sirro on Wed Oct 13, 2004 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bll0

still under construction:

My Desktop

----------

## Deever

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Mal ein kleines Update  
> 
> http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screennew.jpg

 

Äh, könntest du mir das Hintergrundbild an deever@swissonline.ch schicken[/quote]?  :Wink: 

Danke && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## mrsteven

@CoPyCaT: Wie heißt das Programm, das deine Systeminfos anzeigt? Ist das bei Gnome dabei?

----------

## makukasutota

@mrsteven: Sieht stark nach Superkaramaba + Theme aus, ich hatte das auch mal für Superkaramba. 

Meine neueren Bilder kommen später.

----------

## mrsteven

Danke!

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Deever: auch bei Looks gibts eine Suche  :Smile: 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10434

-> das ist jetzt 1024x768 gibts aber sicher größer auch -> einfach auf "highest Ratest" beim jeweiligen Format

ciao

----------

## hoschi

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/gentoo2004.1.png

 :Very Happy: 

auch ein desktop, ich installier vielleicht mal gnome/xfce, aber das eilt nicht

----------

## makukasutota

@hoshi: rofl.

@mrsteven: ich hab es gerade nochmal auf kde-look.org gefunden:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11405

Ist wie bereits gesagt ein Superkaramba Theme.

----------

## Deever

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @Deever: auch bei Looks gibts eine Suche 

 

Ups!  :Embarassed: 

Asche über mein Haupt... :Wink: 

Danke,

/dev

----------

## Linuxpeter

Um den Thread am Leben zu erhalten:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screennew2.jpg

 :Wink: 

----------

## _BarNey_

Ich schließe mich mal mit meinem Fluxbox-Paranoia-Screen an  :Wink: 

http://www.barnal.de/lnx/sshots/desktop.jpg

Und noch nen Konsolenframebuffer dazu...

http://www.barnal.de/lnx/sshots/framebuffer.jpg

Hoffe es gefällt  :Wink: 

----------

## anyc

Was um himmels willen is "vpenis"??  :Very Happy: 

rofl

gruß

mario

----------

## slick

@empanyc

http://www.pablotron.org/download/vpenis.pl

Ich sehe da jetzt schon einen mehrseitigen Thread mit Längenangaben   :Razz: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

_BarNey_: was ist das für ein gkrellm plugin was die plattentemperatur gleich mit anzeigt? ich habe zwar gkrellm hddtemp aber das fügt sich nicht so schön ins gesamtbild ein. bei dir sieht es so aus als wäre das im eingebauten sensorsteil mit drinne.

----------

## _BarNey_

schmutzfinger: der daemon dazu nennt sich auch hddtemp, ist im portage enthalten. Der zeigt dir die dann als "normalen" sensor in der Liste mit an wenn du den daemon ins bootup packst...

VPenis ist ne Zusammenrechnung der einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten wie Festplattenplatz, cpu leistung, ram, usw, lustige Sache  :Wink: 

----------

## P2SK

so hier mal mein desktop!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/8744407/

----------

## _BarNey_

Achso: Da ich das std. VPenis Script etwas modifiziert hab hier noch der link dahin falls es jemanden interessiert  :Wink: 

http://www.barnal.de/lnx/dl/vpenis

----------

## expose

P2SK: Wie ist das im einzelnen gemacht? (Der desk)

----------

## dopehat

hey p2sk,

ich frag mich schon seit monaten wie die programme heißen die du ganz rechts auf deinem desktop hast(den player und den systemmonitor).

hab die mal auf nem kahakai screenshot gesehen und will die seitdem unbedingt haben:)

mfg dope

----------

## P2SK

das is gdesklet!  :Very Happy:  (http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org)

in der portage findet man das hauptprogramm als gdesklets-core

Und die einzelnen Displays sind:

-Goodweather (ganz oben rechts)

-CornerXMMS (ganz unten rechts)

-Sysinfo (mitte rechts)

Greetz

----------

## Kroni

@ LinuxPeter: 

Wie heisst das Radio Programm auf deinem Screenshot eine Seite zurueck ??? Kann man da alle Sender hoeren ? Sieht so aus  :Smile: 

Also in Deutschland ...

Wäre nett den Namen zu erfahren. Genau sowas suche ich ...

----------

## Linuxpeter

gnomeradio

Angepasstes ebuild benutzen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54115

----------

## Linuxpeter

Und hier mein neues Hintergrundbild:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/wallpaper.jpg

----------

## Kroni

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> gnomeradio
> 
> Angepasstes ebuild benutzen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54115

 

Thx !

Nun muss ich nurnoch rausfinden wie man seperate ebuils benutzt  :Very Happy:  *schäm*

Aber danke nochmal das habe ich gesucht.

----------

## sirro

 *Kroni wrote:*   

> Nun muss ich nurnoch rausfinden wie man seperate ebuils benutzt  *schäm*

 

http://www.fbihome.de/~eschler/linux.php#inst

wobei die letzte Codezeile sehr "dirty" ist.

ein "emerge matrikelgl" sollte es auch tun. /path/to/ebuild ist nix gut  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Und hier mein neues Hintergrundbild:
> 
> http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/wallpaper.jpg

 

Aha, Tux arbeitet im Atomkraftwerk...

----------

## Linuxpeter

@mrsteven

Nein...unser Maskotchen will damit nur zeigen, das es genauso wie Linux nichts vor dem User zu verbergen hat   :Wink: 

----------

## Kroni

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Kroni wrote:*   Nun muss ich nurnoch rausfinden wie man seperate ebuils benutzt  *schäm* 
> 
> http://www.fbihome.de/~eschler/linux.php#inst
> 
> wobei die letzte Codezeile sehr "dirty" ist.
> ...

 

Thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich kann's nicht lassen:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screenshot.jpg  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich auch nicht, hat sich aber nicht viel geändert, da ich eigentlich zur Zeit recht zufrieden bin und mirs noch nicht faad geworden ist. Neu ist vor allem die StyleClock unten in der Ecke und das FireApplet zum anzeigen der CPU-Auslastung.

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpeg

----------

## boris64

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Ich kann's nicht lassen:
> 
> 

 

ich auch nicht  :Wink: 

klick

man beachte den doom marine ("karmack", rechts unten), der mir mit seinem 

gesundheitszustand die systemauslastung anzeigt.

man begucke weiterhin die tollen "ich-habe-netzwerktraffic-anzeige-wie-bei-windows" a.k.a. knemo.

----------

## CoPyCaT

Ich kann es auch nicht lassen

http://mitglied.lycos.de/proudheart/fluxdesk.jpg

----------

## schmutzfinger

@CoPyCaT

folgende zeile in deine ~/.fluxbox/init

```
session.screen0.toolbar.height: 22
```

und das systemtray sieht nicht so verkrüppelt aus, der toolbar wird zwar grösser aber ich persönlich nehme das in kauf, damit mir diese hässlichen überlappungen keine augenschmerzen machen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Der Thread darf nicht sterben   :Wink: 

Diesmal wieder XFCE4:

http://www.peter-gaede.de.tf/screenshot2.jpg

----------

## bll0

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Der Thread darf nicht sterben  
> 
> 

 

This thread will never die!

Mein Dual-Screen

----------

## Lenz

So, auch bei mir wurde es nun langsam wieder Zeit für was neues. Ein neues Wallpaper bei kde-look.org war wohl das auslösende Moment  :Wink: .

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.jpeg

Außerdem soll dies doch der längste Thread des Forums werden *g*.

P.S.: @borisdigital: Wo bekommt man den DOOM als Applet her?

----------

## alekel

Sodele,

nachdem soviele Ihren Desktop entblöst haben, möchte ich auch mal meinen fast fertigen Desktop zeigen  :Cool: 

http://www.delake.de/images/screenies/ScreenWork-001.jpg

KDE 3.2.3

----------

## pablo_supertux

Das ist kein Angrif, nur eine harmlose Frage: wieso haben die meisten dieses komische Fenster mit den ganzen Daten über Wetter, Kernel, eingeloggte Benutzer, usw?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Das ist kein Angrif, nur eine harmlose Frage: wieso haben die meisten dieses komische Fenster mit den ganzen Daten über Wetter, Kernel, eingeloggte Benutzer, usw?

 

ich hab zB gkrellm2 für die CPU, Netzwerk und Memory Auslastungsanzeige.

das superkaramba weather teil hab ich, weil ich ziemlich oft auf Berge geh -> damit ich bequem ein wenig in die "Zukunft" schauen kann...

ciao

----------

## Lenz

...weil ich fast jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad in die Innenstadt fahre und es einfach praktisch ist, wenn man direkt auf dem Desktop sehen kann, wie die Aussichten sind. Außerdem sieht 'Liquid Weather' nochdazu gut aus, hat keine Werbung wie die ganzen Wetterseiten im Web, man muss nicht ständig rumsuchen und es gibt keine Werbung. Also einfach perfekt.

----------

## alekel

... weil ich auf 3 PC und einem Notebook arbeite und ich mich schon ab und zu vertan habe (naja - meine Oberflächen sehen ja auch fast alle gleich aus) und ich wissen möchte wie es um meinen Speicherplatz aussieht.

----------

## mondauge

Sodele, wird mal wieder Zeit für nen neuen Screenshot von meiner Kiste. Bewundern dürft ihr die Pracht hier.

mondauge

----------

## Louisdor

na denn, guckst Du hier ---> NovaleX' Screen

----------

## Sas

Na gut, ich dann auch mal:

http://kde-look.org/content/files/14836-gentoo1_klein.png

----------

## Fluxkom

ich hab auch mal wieder an den Einstellungen gespielt:

http://www.blackpaws.de/meins/desktop.png

----------

## WRadler

Schöner thread..

ich hab da auch was  :Smile: 

niedrige Qualität (135k):

http://www.htwm.de/~sstiller/gfx_sonst/screenshot.jpg

hohe Qualität (769k):

http://www.htwm.de/~sstiller/gfx_sonst/screenshot.png

----------

## xmoy

http://www.opeth.ch/durcheinander/2004-08-04.jpg

----------

## Moorenkopf

Meinen Screenshot gibt's hier..

Der Hintergrund ist selbst gemacht. Hatte einen ähnlichen Wallpaper mal gesehen, aber nicht wieder gefunden.

Ansonsten: irssi, Licq, GKrellM, Sparkling-Icons

Moorenkopf

----------

## Inte

Gnome 2.6.2 frisch nach dem Update.

----------

## slick

Hier mal wieder ein frischer Screen, KDE mit gdesklets und kwebdesktop, und noch ne nette Dame in die Mitte gebastelt  :Wink: 

http://www.deruwe.de/desktop.png

----------

## Realmaker

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hier mal wieder ein frischer Screen, KDE mit gdesklets und kwebdesktop, und noch ne nette Dame in die Mitte gebastelt 
> 
> http://www.deruwe.de/desktop.png

 

Ist das oben die externe Taskleiste? Wenn ja, wie hast du sie transparent gekriegt?

----------

## slick

Unten das ist eine "Abhängige Kontrolleiste", oben eine "Hauptleiste".... dann bei beiden Transparenz unter Erscheinungsbild aktivieren. Die Programmtasks selbst sind nicht transparent, aber ist ja zur Zeit des Screenies nix offen.. sonst so:

http://www.deruwe.de/desktop1.png

----------

## UTgamer

@NovaleX, welchen Windowmanager nutz du?

Ich finde deinen recht interressant.

Kannst du dazu etwas posten?

----------

## Louisdor

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> @NovaleX, welchen Windowmanager nutz du?
> 
> Ich finde deinen recht interressant.
> 
> Kannst du dazu etwas posten?

 

Ja, als WM /DM habe ich:x11-wm/kahakai

      Latest version available: 0.6.2_p20040306

      Latest version installed: 0.6.2_p20040306

      Size of downloaded files: 517 kB

      Homepage:    http://kahakai.sf.net/

      Description: A language agnostic scriptable window manager based on Waimea.

      License:     GPL-2

Um die Icons auf dem Desktop anzuordnen habe ich:x11-misc/idesk

      Latest version available: 0.5.6

      Latest version installed: 0.5.6

      Size of downloaded files: 28 kB

      Homepage:    http://idesk.timmfin.net

      Description: Utility to place icons on the root window

      License:     BSD

Die Leiste unten am Bildrand ist:x11-misc/pypanel

      Latest version available: 1.2

      Latest version installed: 1.2

      Size of downloaded files: 19 kB

      Homepage:    http://pypanel.sourceforge.net

      Description: PyPanel is a lightweight panel/taskbar for X11 window managers.

      License:     GPL-2

Die Log-Messages kommen per:x11-terms/root-tail

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: 0.2

      Size of downloaded files: 19 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/root-tail.html

      Description: Terminal to display (multiple) log files on the root window

      License:     GPL-2

Systeminformationen zeigt mir:app-admin/torsmo

      Latest version available: 0.17

      Latest version installed: 0.17

      Size of downloaded files: 78 kB

      Homepage:    http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

      Description: system monitor that sits in the corner of your desktop

      License:     BSD

Als Messenger habe ich hier für MSN den:

net-im/amsn

      Latest version available: 0.92

      Latest version installed: 0.92

      Size of downloaded files: 1,992 kB

      Homepage:    http://amsn.sourceforge.net

      Description: Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN

      License:     GPL-2

*  x11-themes/amsn-skins [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20040223

      Latest version installed: 20040223

      Size of downloaded files: 900 kB

      Homepage:    http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Collection of AMSN themes

      License:     freedist

Das "randlose" Terminal ist ein:

```
Eterm -O --shade 70% -g 100x25+90+10 -x -w 0 -s 0 --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 &
```

 Dann habe ich noch "Calendar Clock CornerXMMS GoodWeather" aus den gDesklets.

----------

## UTgamer

Vielen Dank, das sieht bis auf das MSN-Feature alles so aus wie ich es mir wünsche, suppi  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@NovaleX: ich weiß, is rtfm und OT etc, aber: wie bring ich root-tail dazu als "user" (dh: wenn ich als user eingeloggt bin) zb /var/log/messages so "tail"en ? in der man page steht nichts davon... ich glaub ich überles da irgendwas...

bitte sag mir wie das geht (funktionieren tuts ja offensichtlich)....

thx

----------

## Louisdor

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @NovaleX: ich weiß, is rtfm und OT etc, aber: wie bring ich root-tail dazu als "user" (dh: wenn ich als user eingeloggt bin) zb /var/log/messages so "tail"en ? in der man page steht nichts davon... ich glaub ich überles da irgendwas...
> 
> bitte sag mir wie das geht (funktionieren tuts ja offensichtlich)....
> 
> thx

 

Hi "hephaistos6"!

Hm, ich habe in meiner /home/alex/.kahakai/autostart folgendes drin stehen:

```
launch sudo root-tail -g 175x20+120+650 -font fixed /var/log/messages,red,'ALERT'
```

Damit geht es bei mir wunderbar. Ich kann mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich erinnern, was ich damals bei der Installation noch iregndwie oder irgendwo extra eingestellt habe!?

Und X starte ich ganz normal mit startx als User "alex".

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi.

danke.

könntest du noch die entsprechende zeile in der /etc/sudoers posten?

thx

----------

## Louisdor

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hi.
> 
> danke.
> 
> könntest du noch die entsprechende zeile in der /etc/sudoers posten?
> ...

 Guckst Du hier: ---> =/etc/sudoers

```

# User privilege specification

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

# Same thing without a password

%wheel  ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL

```

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die nie geändert habe; die war seit der Installation so. (Ich bin ja auch alleine hier am Rechner, wo mir niemand reinfuschen kann)  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

in der hoffnung, diesen thread in die liste der längsten threads der welt in die 

geschichte zu befördern, habe ich doch gleich mal einen desktop kreiert, 

der meinem vater gerecht werden soll.

in rentnergerechten häppchen, einfach, bunt und zum anklicken.

hauptsache ebay.de, mobile.de &  emails abholen funktionieren ohne irgendwelchen aufwand.

ach, und natürlich diese kleinen, dummen powerpointpräsentationen

(mit "tollen" witzen, lebensweisheiten, nackten frauen, usw ;P),

die sich ältere beamte hin- und herschicken (natürlich während der arbeitszeit).

darum kümmert sich dann ximian sehr zuverlässig und brav.

*klickklick*

----------

## UTgamer

lol, rofl, das linke Icon in der oberen Mitte  :Laughing: 

Ansonsten, gut, schönere Icons als das was ich meinem Vater aufgebaut habe.

----------

## psyqil

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ältere

  :Very Happy:  Was sind denn das für schöne, große Icons, meine Mutter leidet doch auch an Hyperopie?!?

----------

## boris64

hehe  :Smile: 

die heissen h3O-sonstwas und findet man hier

viel spass damit

----------

## schmutzfinger

da wäre ja schon fast ein neuer thread fällig

[OT] wie sieht die arbeitsfläche meiner eltern aus

mit themen wie: 

ich habe die grössten icons weil die mit der maus keine kleinen treffen!

kann ich dann leider nicht mitreden, meine eltern kommen mit rechnern noch ziemlich gut klar, desswegen lassen sie sich nicht bevormunden. sonst hätten sie längst gentoo auf der kiste  :Smile: .

----------

## Louisdor

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @NovaleX: ich weiß, is rtfm und OT etc, aber: wie bring ich root-tail dazu als "user" (dh: wenn ich als user eingeloggt bin) zb /var/log/messages so "tail"en ? in der man page steht nichts davon... ich glaub ich überles da irgendwas...
> 
> bitte sag mir wie das geht (funktionieren tuts ja offensichtlich)....
> 
> thx

 Und, hast es hinbekommen? ...

----------

## _hephaistos_

@NovaleX: ahh sorry - ja funktioniert  :Smile:  danke

----------

## Louisdor

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @NovaleX: ahh sorry - ja funktioniert  danke

 

Bitteschön, freut mich!

Ist doch auch schön, wenn man mal ein Feedback bekommt, dass es funktioniert!  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, sorry - geb ich normalerweise eigentlich immer!

DANKE   :Razz: 

----------

## psyqil

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hehe 
> 
> die heissen h3O-sonstwas und findet man hier
> 
> viel spass damit

  :Very Happy:  Die sind ja super! Dankeschön!

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ich dachte, dass root-tail bei mir geht... ABER: sudo root-tail /var/log/messages liefert keinen fehler und funktioniert auch. das problem ist nur, dass ich das log nur beim ausloggen kurz sehe (absolute strange), aber sonst nirgends...

wir kde von root-tail nicht unterstützt, oder was kann da sein?

thx in advance

----------

## _hephaistos_

ok sorry - fehlalarm. worked scho wieder  :Smile: 

control center >> desktop >> behavior >> AllowPrograms in desktop window...

ciao

----------

## ruth

hi,

so, nun ich auch mal...  :Wink: 

http://www.photodump.com/direct/rootshell/rootshell.jpg

das is' mein schlepptop (dell!!) *grins*

und?? wie??? *gg*

----------

## zielscheibe

"clean Desktop"

http://www.photodump.com/direct/klutob/screenshot880.jpg

... komm mir bei den Kunstwerken hier ein bisschen deplaziert vor.   :Embarassed: 

@rootshell

der streamtuner den ich auf deinem screenie erblickt habe, war genau das was ich suchte. thx

----------

## neonik

Meine sieht so aus: screenshot-20040814-2.jpg.

----------

## Inte

Nachdem ich immer noch niemanden gefunden habe, mit dem ich in einer Kooperation die Hilfe von FVWM durchkauen könnte, hab ich mir jetzt ion2 installiert und bin begeistert.

 :Arrow:  ion2

----------

## ralph

So, da ich gerade mit dem neuen xorg-x11 rumspiele will ich jetzt auch mal:

 Gnome mit transparenten Fenstern 

 KDE mit Schlagschatten und selsamen Background  (Achtung, kann zu epileptischen Anfällen führen.)

----------

## baka

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  Gnome mit transparenten Fenstern 

 

stark  :Very Happy: 

So, mein erster hier   :Embarassed:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/tigia/screenshots/gentoo.png

----------

## boris64

 *ralph wrote:*   

> So, da ich gerade mit dem neuen xorg-x11 rumspiele will ich jetzt auch mal:

 

ich will auch rumspielen  :Wink: 

ist das die version 6.7.99sonstwas oder die direkt aus'm cvs?

----------

## ralph

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   So, da ich gerade mit dem neuen xorg-x11 rumspiele will ich jetzt auch mal: 
> 
> ich will auch rumspielen 
> 
> ist das die version 6.7.99sonstwas oder die direkt aus'm cvs?

 

Die ist aus dem cvs. Ein ebuild findest du hier:

http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/

Sollte aber auch bald ein neuer release kommen denke ich.

Viel Spaß!

----------

## Sas

Ich vermute die Transparenz funktionert (nur) hardwarebeschleunigt, oder?

----------

## boris64

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Die ist aus dem cvs. Ein ebuild findest du hier:
> 
> http://redeeman.kaspersandberg.com/fluidportage/trunk/
> 
> Sollte aber auch bald ein neuer release kommen denke ich.
> ...

 

thx  :Wink: 

im augenblick installiere ich gerade diese version:

-> xorg-x11-6.7.99.2 (13 Aug 2004)

ob die wohl auch schon die tollen sachen kann wie die aus'm cvs?

ist  ja recht neu, kaum eine woche alt.

greetz    :Smile: 

----------

## ralph

@Sas: Ich fürchte ja. Zumindest wenn man eine ansprechende Geschwindigkeit haben will.

@borisdigital: Ja, die kann das auch schon, hatte allerdings noch sehr viel mehr bugs als die cvs Version.

----------

## aslocum

so ich auch (zum ersten) mal:

leer

paar progs

gnome-2.6.2 mit sawfish wm

rox file manager mit bluecurve theme (rox rocks! :Smile: )

transparent gnome-terminal ohne menu und dekorationen (kann man mit sawfish machen)

sawfish theme: Bluecurve-Prion

gtk theme und icons: Bluecurve (I love Bluecurce! :Smile: )

firefox 0.9.3

gkrellm2 mit invisible theme

wallpaper... das original heisst "tender" (keine ahnung woher). dieses is von mir verändert (hab es aufgeteilt in diese 4 teile uw.)

----------

## zouk

Jetzt bin ich auch mal etwas exhibitionistisch   :Embarassed: :

Nackischer Desktop

zouk

----------

## Sas

 *ralph wrote:*   

> @Sas: Ich fürchte ja. Zumindest wenn man eine ansprechende Geschwindigkeit haben will.
> 
> [...]

 Naja, ich werds dann sehen, wenn die X.org-Versoin im ~x86-Tree ist. Vorher lasse ich mein System mal in Ruhe, da ich dank dem Billig-SiS-Grafikchip in meinem Laptop auf Hardwarebeschleunigung verzichten muss und ich mir daher eh keine großen Hoffnungen mache. Aber immerhin funktioniert der Rest gut  :Wink: 

----------

## aslocum

wollte nur mal mein konsolenbild nachschieben  :Smile: 

framebuffer konsole

----------

## Martini

Hi

...ich auch mal zeigen  :Very Happy: 

fvwm 1

fvwm 2

fvwm 3

@Inte

Ja, fvwm config ist schon heavy. Ion wollte ich mir auch mal angucken. Da soll ja das Window-Management toll sein. Eventuell ist wmi auch nicht schlecht. Hat wohl ein ähnliches Management.

Martini

----------

## disi

@Martini kannst du das Hintergrundbild mal irgendwie verfügbar machen   :Embarassed: 

Find den Pingu mit der Fliegenklatsche zu niedlich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slyght

wie kriegt ihr das mit den transparenten gkrellm themes hin?

Hab mal "invisible" und "Glass" von der Theme-Seite heruntergeladen, aber transparent sind sie ganz und gar nicht :/

Benutze übrigens fluxbox...

Danke!

----------

## hiroki

und hier mein beitrag:

KDE (~735KB - 1400x1050 - PNG)

normalerweise benutze ich XFCE4 und Enlightenmen, aber da gibt es leider noch einen Bug, der mich davon abhält in anden Umgebungen als KDE Schatten & Transparenz zu benutzen. Naja, im Moment benutze ich diese Features sowieso nicht, weil sie das System unheimlich verlangsamen und wenn man dann Fenster verschiebt wird das zur Geduldsprobe, trotz Radeon 9600. Nun ja, eben keine beschleunigten Treiber  :Confused: 

----------

## Stefan1801

mein xfce4  :Smile:  find ich recht hübsch so:

http://deadheart.de/gkrellShoot_08-22-04_161222.jpg

Gruss.

----------

## AGM

Meine: Desktop Laptop

----------

## Stefan1801

sag mal wie bekommt man denn die icons aufn desktop?

----------

## hiroki

 *Stefan1801 wrote:*   

> sag mal wie bekommt man denn die icons aufn desktop?

 

evtl. mit iDesk.

----------

## AGM

 *Stefan1801 wrote:*   

> sag mal wie bekommt man denn die icons aufn desktop?

 

Mit Rox. Den benutze ich sowieso als Filemanager. Einfach in der /etc/xfce4/xinitrc statt dem xfdesktop folgendes eintragen: rox --pinboard=PIN &

Dann hast du allerdings das Menü nicht mehr. Das war für mich so in Ordnung, da ich das sowieso nicht benutzt habe... Mit iDesk hättest du das Menü noch. Allerdings kannst du dann nicht einfach mal eben was auf den Desktop ziehen...

Aus meiner /etc/xfce/xinitrc:

```
...

xfdxftaskbar4&

xfcalendar&

rox --pinboard=PIN &

...
```

----------

## Stefan1801

ahjo teste es grad, und funzt auch, aber nu hab ich das prob das sich irgendwie dieser backdrop von xfce4 und das backdrop von rox überschneiden, und nur funzt meine transparenz im aterm u.a. nicht mehr. muss man da auch irgendwas anpassen?

----------

## AGM

Hmm... Ich musste soweit ich mich erinnern kann nichts mehr anpassen. Habe wie gesagt nur das xfdesktop& durch rox --pinboard=PIN & in der /etc/xfce/xinitrc ersetzt, X neu gestartet und das wars.

----------

## lonex

Hier mein Beitrag ...

http://www.rthwlr.net/lonex.png

Fluxbox mit pseudotransparentem Eterm

----------

## Stefan1801

 *AGM wrote:*   

> Hmm... Ich musste soweit ich mich erinnern kann nichts mehr anpassen. Habe wie gesagt nur das xfdesktop& durch rox --pinboard=PIN & in der /etc/xfce/xinitrc ersetzt, X neu gestartet und das wars.

 

ja verstehe, genauso habe ich es auch gemacht, aber hast du auch diese pseudotransparanz im terminal und so? habs ja aufm screenshot gesehen. beim ersten start war es so, das noch das backdrop vom xfce4 angezeigt wurde, trotz einem backdrop auf rox, und beim zweiten mal starten, wars in der transparenz einfach nur noch schwarz. dann werd ich wohl noch bisschen rumtesten müssen  :Wink:  auf jedenfall muss man irgendwie das backdrop komplett ausschalten können, von xfce, solange man da ne farbe oder ein backdrop einstellen kann, scheints irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren.

----------

## Stefan1801

AGM:

nu hab ichs hinbekommen, nach ewiger sucherei. irgendwie klappt es schlicht mit aterm nicht, mit rxvt wars kein ding, und läuft nun sogar schneller, als vorher.

----------

## ignatz

Es häufen sich ja die screenshots mit "echter" transparenz mit der neuen beta/cvs-version von xorg. Gibts dazu eventuell ein gutes howto, hab nur spärliche (vor allem verteilte) Informationen gefunden (Hinzu kam, dass immer wenn ich versucht hab zu suchen, entweder das board oder die Suchfunktion defekt war, also steinigt mich nicht  :Wink:  ). Da stand man solle in der xorg.conf noch:

Section "Extensions"

       Option "Composite" "true"

       Option "RENDER" "true"

EndSection

einfügen, dass hat bei mir allerdings keinen erfolg gezeigt....

Ein link oder ein Tipp wäre nett, oder nutzt ihr alle freedesktop?

----------

## Neo_0815

Jo da mach ich doch mal mit - schlicht und einfach, aber gibts ja richtig gute Kunstwerke hier.

xfce4

MfG

----------

## Pamino

Fluxbox 9.9 mit rox und fluxter

http://mitglied.lycos.de/dumdelidumm/screenshot.jpg

----------

## bll0

 *lonex wrote:*   

> Hier mein Beitrag ...
> 
> http://www.rthwlr.net/lonex.png
> 
> Fluxbox mit pseudotransparentem Eterm

 

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich dieses schicke Wallpaper herbekomme? Das wäre sehr nett, wirklich!!!

Thx!

-A-

----------

## Lensman

Hier bekommst Du es her: http://xprog2.stsland.ru/technodream.jpg

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## bll0

Vielen Dank! Ging echt schnell  :Smile: 

auch Grüße,

auch Christian

----------

## der bastler

Die Arbeitsoberfläche meines Spiele-Desktops hatte ich schon im Gentoo-Desktops-for-August-Thread gezeigt:

Screenshot Desktop

Und hier das Notebook, mit dem ich in Gentoo eingestiegen bin; die Arbeitsfläche wurde gerade etwas aufpoliert (BlueGlass-XCursors-3D, Metabox-Fensterdekoration, verbessertes Hintergrundbasisbild):

Screenshot Notebook

----------

## zenbow

So sieht meiner gerade aus

screenshot

pekwm, aterm, ncmpc

----------

## eeknay

 Click 

----------

## sirro

EDIT: Bilder vom Webspace genommenLast edited by sirro on Wed Oct 13, 2004 11:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Realmaker

 *sirro wrote:*   

> *bump* (Urlaubsfoto)

 

Darf ich fragen, wo das entstanden ist?

----------

## sirro

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Darf ich fragen, wo das entstanden ist?

 

Sicher: http://www.portaventura.es

----------

## mondauge

so.. mir war n bissl langweilig und da hab ich einfach mal n neues Wallpaper erstellt und wie üblich hier hochgeladen.

mondauge

----------

## nes

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hier mal wieder ein frischer Screen, KDE mit gdesklets und kwebdesktop, und noch ne nette Dame in die Mitte gebastelt 
> 
> http://www.deruwe.de/desktop.png

 

Sieht hübsch aus.

gdesklets les ich immer wieder, auch im Zusammenhang mit KDE - ist das nicht völlig Übertrieben? Dazu braucht man ja auch etliche gnome-Pakete? Bzw. sollte man dann wohl auch von Anfang an gtk und/oder gtk2 in den USE-Flags gesetzt haben, oder?

lg., nes

----------

## slick

Ich hatte mich für gdesklets entschieden aus reiner Unwissenheit das Superkaramba das "gleiche" macht. Auch hatte ich mal von Problemen in Zusammenhang mit Superkaramba gelesen. Sicherlich ist es eine Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit gdesklets unter KDE laufen zu haben. Aber wer sich für rein optisches Tuning interessiert wird sich sicher die "schönste" Variante aussuchen, nicht unbedingt die Praktischste. gtk und gtk2 hatte ich IMHO beides nicht in den USE, kanns aber leider nicht mehr genau sagen, da System  inzwischen komplett neu gebaut, diesmal (noch) ohne gdesklets. 

ggf. siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207798

----------

## amdunlock

so hier mal mein kde desktop mit baghira. ich hatte auch schonmal gdesklets und karamba am testen, aber irgendwie fande war das alles nicht das wahre (zu unergonomisch)  :Crying or Very sad:  .

nunja hier mal der aktuelle   :Cool: 

edit: da der screenie  :Very Happy: 

www.forumdeluxx.de/gallery/data/500/6479geil.png

----------

## der-marv

meiner   :Cool: 

Schlicht und einfach  :Wink: 

http://der-marv.de/tmp/dessi.jpg

----------

## Inte

Hab ein wenig mit dem "floating"-Desktop von ion2 rumgespielt.

Screenshot

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## slick

@inte

```
The transferred file "/~j2kt0288/Graphix/Screenshots/ion2-20040916.jpg" has been blocked by XXX.

The server returned a file of type image/jpeg but the content of this file is of a different type. 

Please advise your content provider not to spoof content types. 
```

----------

## Inte

Danke slick. Weiß der Geier, warum mein .png auf einmal .jpg hieß.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

Jetz geitz....  :Smile: 

Nettes Wallpaper! URL?

----------

## Inte

HeHe. Ganz schön  :Twisted Evil:  die Kleine.

http://www.deviantart.com/view/10519039/

----------

## RoyalRob

 *der-marv wrote:*   

> meiner  
> 
> Schlicht und einfach 
> 
> http://der-marv.de/tmp/dessi.jpg

 

und gefaellt mir... den will ich auch haben.

ich sag mal: lieber clean als vollgepackt.   :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Dieser Thread darf nicht sterben!  :Wink: 

Achtung Modembesitzer: 1,2 MB PNG

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## Master-Romeo

Dank diesem Gentoo is es mir endlich mal gelungen einen richtig überladenen Desktop zu haben. in windoof ist immer alles abgestürtzt ( stylexp,smartxpbar ... ) Aber die gdesklets halten sich wacker, und mit bisschen tuning geht des schon, obwohl meine python-kenntnisse gleich null, sind, aber wird schon.

Was ich noch bisschen schade finde, dass cih noch kein richtig gutes metacity theme gefunden hab. hät gern eins, dass zu meinem lila passt, falls jemand ne gute quelle für themes kennt immer rausdamit!

bisher hab ich "nur" freshmeat, gnome-look.org, und x-male per google gesucht. Aber die ergebnisse hielten sich sehr in grenzen und wiederholten sich leider immerzu.

hier mein desktop: www.masterromeo.de.vu/stuff/screenshot_gentoo_lila.png (327kb)

Ram wie immer knacke backe voll  :Wink: 

Gruß Sebastian

----------

## chalimar

meiner

fluxbox halt.  :Wink: 

----------

## stahlsau

woohoo...ich poste meinen ersten Screenshot! 

Hoffentlich funktionierts...

link:

http://img45.exs.cx/img45/1281/xxx7.jpg

xfce4-cvs, eterm, gkrellm2

----------

## slick

@chalimar

Cooles Wallpaper. Konnte mir das Grinsen nicht vergneifen...

----------

## chalimar

ich fand's auch äußerst herrlich  :Wink: 

hab mir auch allein deswegen diesen äußerst weißen fluxbox style gemacht *g*

http://www.deviantart.com/view/10753543/ -> da gibt's das wallpaper  :Smile: 

----------

## AGM

So, hier mein Beitrag dazu  :Smile:  Desktop Laptop

----------

## Lenz

Hab' mir jetzt die Nuvola Icons installiert  :Smile: 

Achtung Modembesitzer: 1,2 MB PNG

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## amdunlock

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/gallery/data/500/6479foto1.png

meiner  :Very Happy: 

ein kommentar waere gut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oma

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> woohoo...ich poste meinen ersten Screenshot! 
> 
> Hoffentlich funktionierts...
> 
> link:
> ...

 

Cooles Hintergrundbild! Ho haste das her?

----------

## stahlsau

 *Quote:*   

> Cooles Hintergrundbild! Ho haste das her?

 

mmh..gute Frage. Glaub von deviantart (?)

----------

## Anarcho

Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal:

XFCE4 v4.1.90 mit gdesklets

http://www.ssm-clan.de/data/pics/1342_mydesk1.jpg[/url]

----------

## stahlsau

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal:
> 
> XFCE4 v4.1.90 mit gdesklets
> 
> http://www.ssm-clan.de/data/pics/1342_mydesk1.jpg[/url]

 

403

----------

## jew.de

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> 403

 

http://www.ssm-clan.de/data/pics/1342_mydesk1.jpg ist richtig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chalimar

Doh!  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

der threadersteller meldet sich mal wieder zurück  :Smile: 

waimea: http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/hghhghgg/Desk.jpg

waimea mit xdirectfb: http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/hghhghgg/xdirectfb.png

console mit fbsplash: http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/hghhghgg/fbsplash.png

gruss, christian

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> waimea mit xdirectfb: http://www.mitglied.lycos.de/hghhghgg/xdirectfb.png

 

rate was jetzt kommt  :Smile: 

wo hast du das geniale fernseh programm her? parst du tele.at oder ähnliches? is der selfmade?

wo krieg ich den her  :Smile: 

thx in advance!

----------

## Gekko

www.tvbrowser.org

Viel Spass, ist echt nett das Proggy.

LG, Gekko

----------

## _hephaistos_

danke  :Smile: 

PS: gestern mundl gesehen?

----------

## Gekko

alter klassiker   :Razz: 

Leider nur ausschnitte - ich hab gestern den ganzen Abend&Nacht den Laptop meiner Freundin mit einem rosanen Klickibunti auf Gentoobasis versehen  :Smile:  und es ist rosa, muss nurnoch einen screenie machen.

Sie wollte es nicht anders, hehe.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> und es ist rosa, muss nurnoch einen screenie machen.

 

jo, musst du wohl, sonst glaubt dir das keiner   :Laughing: 

----------

## deejay

Sehr sehr geilo.... 

Wo haste den Background her....

Hab da mal ne Frage... Gibt es ein TErminal, den man total transparent machen kann.... oder zumindest so, dass man den Rahmen nicht sieht???

Ich poste in kürze auch mal meinen Background.....

Eines sage ich schonmal... benutze den "larswm".... Benutzt den noch wer???

Wäre mal ganz interessant.... Ist bisjetzt der coolste WM den ich hatte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Hab da mal ne Frage... Gibt es ein TErminal, den man total transparent machen kann.... oder zumindest so, dass man den Rahmen nicht sieht???

 

Hm, ich mache das so, mit Eterm *Quote:*   

> Eterm -O --shade 70% -g 100x35+90+10 -x -w 0 -s 0 --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 &

 Du kannst ja mal etwas probieren, da geht ne Menge einzustellen.

----------

## Anarcho

Beim aterm geht auch ne Menge und die manpage dazu ist echt gut!

----------

## Gekko

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Gekko wrote:*   und es ist rosa, muss nurnoch einen screenie machen. 
> 
> jo, musst du wohl, sonst glaubt dir das keiner  

 

Da isser, damit ich auch wieder mal einen Screenie gmacht hab:

http://www.8ung.at/gekko/linuxlex2.jpg

Ist eigentlich nur ein normalo 2.6 Gnome, Ximian Office, Gimp ohne sonderlichen Schnick Schnack. Den Look kann man sicher optimieren.

Läuft auf einem P3 1GHz, 256MB RAM Schlappy mit DVD Laufwerk. Ideal für unterwegs und superstabil.

Edit: Irgendwie hat das jpeg bei mir was, da fehlen unten paar Zeilen - man möge sich im Falle des selben Fehlers unten einfach ein Panel mit Menu, Pager, Taskleiste und Uhrzeit vorstellen   :Laughing: Last edited by Gekko on Fri Oct 15, 2004 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Mein Gott!!! Sowas würde ich nichtmal für meine Freundin tun!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gekko

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Mein Gott!!! Sowas würde ich nichtmal für meine Freundin tun!  

 

Dafür darf ich ja ZENSUR

 :Razz:   :Laughing: 

So schlimm ists nun auch wieder nicht   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Gekko: hast du ihr keine taskbar spendiert oder geht da noch was ab unten?  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Gekko

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Irgendwie hat das jpeg bei mir was, da fehlen unten paar Zeilen - man möge sich im Falle des selben Fehlers unten einfach ein Panel mit Menu, Pager, Taskleiste und Uhrzeit vorstellen  

 

Doch, doch, ist eh da nur ist der Screeny unten verstümmelt.

Edit: Hier ists dabei: 

http://www.8ung.at/gekko/linuxlex2.jpg

----------

## _hephaistos_

jetzt verstehe ich, warum sich linux im desktop bereich nicht durchsetzt  :Smile:  *scherz!!!*

----------

## Anarcho

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Mein Gott!!! Sowas würde ich nichtmal für meine Freundin tun!   
> 
> Dafür darf ich ja ZENSUR
> 
>  
> ...

 

Du musst ja ne schlimme Freundin haben, wenn du sowas machen musst um ZENSUR zu bekommen. 

Ich muss dafür nicht solch peinlichen Aktionen unternehmen...aber jeder wie er es verdient!

Nein, war ja nur spass, wenn's ihr gefällt ist doch super. Das ist ja das tolle an Linux: Jeder hat die Wahl und kann es sich so machen, wie er es möchte. Geht leider nicht mit jedem System.

----------

## Gekko

Na gö, dabei hab ich mir soviel Mühe gemacht   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

Aber wenn man der Freundin sowas macht, ist sie automatisch nicht angfressen wenn man 2-3 Tage in der Woche nur "im Rechner" verbringt   :Razz: 

Ausserdem würd ich ihr Windows sicher nicht fixen - dann eher noch ein Linux System   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Anarcho

Auf jedenfall!

Ich hab bei meiner Freundin auch auf den laptop (übrigens auf 1Ghz P3, Medion) Gentoo installiert, allerdings dualboot. Am Anfang hat sie immer noch Win benutzt, dann habe ich ihr den rest noch eingerichtet wie die gdesklets und XOOo. Evolution usw. 

Und das beste ist: Das WLAN läuft trotz ndiswrapper mit höherer Reichweite. Und seit dem benutzt sie fast nur noch Linux. Und darüber bin ich sehr glücklich.

Bei mir muss leider wegen Programmierjob noch Windows draufbleiben. Aber vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja soweit, das sie Windows ganz runter schmeisst.

----------

## Gekko

Ich war fies - ich mag Windows nicht gern installieren: Ich hab ihr einfach gesagt, dass es für die Mühle keine Windows Treiber mehr zum runtersaugen gibt   :Laughing: 

Antwort: Schatzi, machst mir Linux drauf? *raunendinsohrgeseuselt*

Freuen sind gemein   :Twisted Evil: 

Sie hat den Screeny auch erst jetzt gesehen, weil ich in der Früh erst das letzte Ding fertig gehabt hab und meinte ihr gefällts   :Laughing: 

Gottseidank kann ich das Ding per ssh verwalten und erspaar mir den blick durch die rosarote Brille *fg*

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das SSH-Fernwarten ist das was ich unter Windoof am meisten vermisse. 

Als sie das Notebook bekommen hatte, habe ich mit Linux noch nichts gemacht, hatte es nichtmal drauf. Aber als ich dann damit angefangen hatte, hatte ich garkeinen Bock mehr auf Win, nun, da musste sie dann wohl auch dran glauben. Und mittlerweile gefällt es ihr sehr gut. 

Da habe ich dann auch mal bock mich 3 stunden dahinterzuklemmen weil das WLAN nicht so will wie ich. Unter win habe ich dazu keinen bock mehr. 

Also: Wenn sie noch Support haben will, dann für linux!!

----------

## RealGeizt

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Sehr sehr geilo.... 
> 
> Wo haste den Background her....
> 
> Hab da mal ne Frage... Gibt es ein TErminal, den man total transparent machen kann.... oder zumindest so, dass man den Rahmen nicht sieht???
> ...

 

wenn du mich meinst...hintergrund:

http://69.93.50.122/desktopgirls/photos/Natalia_Semanova_5150132431PM787.jpg

wenn du Eterm so startest ist es total transparent, besitzt keinen rahmen, keine button- und scrollbar.

```
Eterm --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --double-buffer --font-fx none -x --trans
```

----------

## Gekko

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ja, das SSH-Fernwarten ist das was ich unter Windoof am meisten vermisse.

 

Mit ner Serverversion und einem Active Directory kann man im Hintergrund schon bequem rumwerken, aber das gehört sicher nicht in dieses Forum  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

Windows?? Was ist das??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Windows ist ein verkrüppeltes, langsames. dämliches Betriebsystem!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Gruss Dave

----------

## Anarcho

Sorry, aber ich finde Windows ist kein Betriebsystem !!!

Es ist für den Betrieb einfach nicht ausgelegt!

----------

## Gekko

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Windows ist ein verkrüppeltes, langsames. dämliches Betriebsystem!

 

Nönö, Windows ist lt. Langenscheit die Mehrzahl von Fenster auf Englisch.

Ich finds irgendwie witzig, dass man sich Fenster als Namen patentieren lassen kann.

Ich patentier mir jetzt der, die und das als Name und verklag jeden der ungerechtfertigter weise verwendet   :Laughing: 

Edit: nicht patentieren... - wie heisst das jetzt wenn man sagt der "Kunstname" gehört mir und du bist raus?

----------

## Ragin

Sodele,

von mir gibts auch mal wieder nen neuen Screenshot von meinem Rechner.

http://ragin.darktech.org/ragLin.png

----------

## idmo

muss mich jetzt auch mal hier beteiligen.

mein akt. screen:

http://gass.priv.at/dl/1004.jpg

----------

## thompsonite

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Eterm --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --double-buffer --font-fx none -x --trans
> ```
> ...

 

funzt sowas auch mit x-term?!?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *thompsonite wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Eterm --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 --double-buffer --font-fx none -x --trans
> ```
> ...

 

nein, aber du kannst noch aterm dafür nutzen...da sind die befehle ein wenig anders.

du hast mir eine private nachricht gesendet aber ich bin auf den falschen knopf gekommen und hab alle gelöscht...glaube es war irgendwas wegen dem hintergrund?!

----------

## amdunlock

wie sieht das jetzt akt. eigentlich aus ? kann man aterm jetzt auch mithilfe der composite ext. transparent machen, oder ist das nur von aterm aus machbar, wie bisher ? thx olli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thompsonite

krieg ich des mit dem Eterm auch "teiltransparent?!" als geshadet mit 90 % durchlass?! kann nämlich in der man dazu nix finden... :'(

----------

## Louisdor

 *thompsonite wrote:*   

> krieg ich des mit dem Eterm auch "teiltransparent?!" als geshadet mit 90 % durchlass?! kann nämlich in der man dazu nix finden... :'(

 

Meinst Du das ?

```
Eterm -O --shade 90% -g 100x35+90+10 -x -w 0 -s 0 --buttonbar 0 --scrollbar 0 &
```

----------

## thompsonite

jajjajjajjaaa...  :Very Happy:  genau das...  :Wink:  THXALOT!

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

 *idmo wrote:*   

> muss mich jetzt auch mal hier beteiligen.
> 
> mein akt. screen:
> 
> http://gass.priv.at/dl/1004.jpg

 

Hmm, das habe ich als "Theme" für meinen GDM  :Wink: 

Und damit der Post nicht sinnfrei scheint, hier mein aktuelles Bild (vorsicht, möglicherweise NSFW): http://gabriel.saout.de/img/desk_221004.png

----------

## suro

 *idmo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und damit der Post nicht sinnfrei scheint, hier mein aktuelles Bild (vorsicht, möglicherweise NSFW): http://gabriel.saout.de/img/desk_221004.png

 

Nettes Hintergrundbild, woher hast du das?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bossk

Hier mal mein neuer

Ist aber noch in arbeit und wird sich sicherlich noch einiges Ã¤ndern.

Windowmanager: wmi

icq-client: ysm

todo-list: hnb

mp3-player: mp3blaster

term: aterm mit transparenz

----------

## GentooXindi

Hier mal meiner. 

http://pics.acid4u.com/fluxi2.jpg

----------

## deejay

So, nun ich auch mal....

Hier mein aktueller Screenshot. Bild ist ein bissel klein, aber man kann eigentlich alles erkennen  :Wink: 

http://home.arcor.de/deejay_2000/screenshots/screenshot.jpg

----------

## Gekko

Hey, die schaun alle recht nett aus (lechz - hihi).

Ich poste meinen persönlichen ned - ist eher unspektakulär. Umgebauter Icewm mit einem persönlichem Foto - nix spektakuläres halt.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

 *suro wrote:*   

>  *idmo wrote:*   
> 
> Und damit der Post nicht sinnfrei scheint, hier mein aktuelles Bild (vorsicht, möglicherweise NSFW): http://gabriel.saout.de/img/desk_221004.png 
> 
> Nettes Hintergrundbild, woher hast du das?  

 

Falscher Quote?  :Wink: 

Ich habe es mal hochgeladen, kam ursprünglich von http://www.deviantart.com

http://www.oppono.de/img/she.png

----------

## tph

Na, dann will ich mich auch mal mit einwerfen:

http://www.tobix.org/screen.png

Vielleicht kann mir jemand 2 Tipps geben?

Das Logo in der Mitte möchte ich gerne blau kriegen, bin aber nicht wirklich grafisch begabt....

Und als zweites: gdesklets soll transparent sein. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit, dies zu bewerkstelligen.

Schönes WE,

Tobi

----------

## deejay

 *tph wrote:*   

> Na, dann will ich mich auch mal mit einwerfen:
> 
> http://www.tobix.org/screen.png
> 
> Und als zweites: gdesklets soll transparent sein. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit, dies zu bewerkstelligen.
> ...

 

Die Gdesklets sind doch transparent bei dir? Wenn du die Rahmen drumrum entfernst, dann siehts nocht transparenter aus  :Wink: 

----------

## tph

Ich hatte vorher einen weißen Hintergrund.

Auf diesem war von der Transparenz wenig bis garnichts zu sehen  :Smile: 

Sorry, hätte darauf hinweisen müssen, dass ich den Screenshot geändert habe.

Gruß und fröhlichen Start in die Woche,

Tobi

----------

## Lenz

So, auch mal wieder ein Update ^^.

Achtung Modembesitzer: ~930 KB (PNG)

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## MrTom

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Achtung Modembesitzer: ~930 KB (PNG)

 Bist Du ein guter Mensch! Du denkst wirklich auch an die kleinsten Minderheiten!  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Achtung Modembesitzer: ~930 KB (PNG) Bist Du ein guter Mensch! Du denkst wirklich auch an die kleinsten Minderheiten! 

 

Nachdem mich hier mal ein frustrierter 56K-User wegen PNG blöd angemacht hat, bin ich da halt vorsichtiger...  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

 *tph wrote:*   

> Na, dann will ich mich auch mal mit einwerfen:
> 
> http://www.tobix.org/screen.png
> 
> 

 

Die Icons und der Hintergrund in der Starterbar sehen nett aus. Woher hast du die?

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## tph

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Icons und der Hintergrund in der Starterbar sehen nett aus. Woher hast du die?

 

Die heißen Nuvola und kommen von http://www.icon-king.com/goodies.php.en

Gruß, Tobi

----------

## deejay

So, brauchte mal wieder ein bissel Abwechslung. Hier mein aktueller Screen  :Very Happy: 

http://home.arcor.de/deejay_2000/screenshots/aktuell.jpg

----------

## Linuxpeter

XFCE4 + GKrellM

----------

## NewbieSascha

 *tph wrote:*   

> Na, dann will ich mich auch mal mit einwerfen:
> 
> http://www.tobix.org/screen.png
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand 2 Tipps geben?
> ...

 

Mal ne Frage....was ist das rechts für nen Ding? Gkrellm nicht, oder?  Sieht irgendwie besser und von den funktionen interessanter aus als Gkrellm2...  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *NewbieSascha wrote:*   

> Mal ne Frage....was ist das rechts für nen Ding? Gkrellm nicht, oder?  Sieht irgendwie besser und von den funktionen interessanter aus als Gkrellm2... 

 Schau mal --->http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/. Da gibt es noch viel mehr davon. Viel Spass ...

[Edit:] Oder emerge search desklet, da kommt auch ne Menge.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> [Edit:] Oder emerge search desklet, da kommt auch ne Menge.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207798

----------

## Louisdor

 *slick wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207798

 Oder so!  :Smile: 

----------

## NewbieSascha

Vielen Dank!!!

----------

## Squiddle

einer mehr

http://l7010.de/screen.png (~ 1.9mb)

WP von deviantart

die untere leiste ist normalerweise versteckt.

----------

## bll0

Nach einem längeren Workaround hier mal ein neuer Screenshot von Utopia.

Utopia Screenshot

(~400K)Last edited by bll0 on Mon Nov 08, 2004 10:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lenz

Kleines Update.  :Smile: 

Achtung Modembesitzer: ~1900 KB (PNG)

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## Louisdor

Na denn, ich auch mal wieder: http://www.planetas.info/Screens/screen01.jpg  :Smile: 

Kahakai & iDesktop ...

----------

## geff

Die aterm hab ich ja auch schÃ¶n durchsichtig auf meiner fluxbox laufen, aber was ist denn der Trick dabei, diese Messages ohne jeden Rand Ã¼ber den Desktop laufen zu lassen? (wie im Screen Ã¼ber diesem Post unten links)

----------

## _hephaistos_

@geff: root-tail heißt das ding!

----------

## deejay

Guck dir mal root-tail an. Damit kannst du dateien auf dem Desktop ausgeben. Gibt auch von gdesklets ein plugin dafür... weiß jetzt aber nicht wie das heisst.

----------

## Louisdor

 *geff wrote:*   

> Die aterm hab ich ja auch schÃ¶n durchsichtig auf meiner fluxbox laufen, aber was ist denn der Trick dabei, diese Messages ohne jeden Rand Ã¼ber den Desktop laufen zu lassen? (wie im Screen Ã¼ber diesem Post unten links)

 

```
sudo root-tail -g 1000x200+80+700 -font -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-*-120-75-75-p-*-iso8859 -15 /var/log/messages,yellow,red,'ALERT' &
```

alles in einer Zeile! Musst aber noch die -g 1000x200+80+700 anpassen.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Auch mal wieder einen neuen Screenshot:

Xfce4 mit RPanther2-Theme (xfwm4-Theme und gnome-theme)

Opera mit 'Sofa King'-Skin

gkrellm2 und xmms mit brushedape-Theme

Kde-Theme 'baghira' (im portage)

Screenshot 1

Screenshot 2

----------

## chalimar

meiner  :Wink: 

----------

## Squiddle

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> meiner 

 

kannst den Teil deiner torsmorc posten für die Wetterdaten ganz unten?

Das wäre super  :Smile: 

----------

## chalimar

für das wetter nimmt man folgendes script:

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

foreach (@ARGV)

{

  $frame = `wget "http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/region?PLZ=$_&PRG=citybild" -O - -q`;

  if (!($frame =~ /<frame src="(\/cgi-bin\/citybild\?[^"]*)"/)) { print "ERROR"; die; }

  $data = `wget "http://www.wetteronline.de$1" -O - -q`;

  $data =~ s/<[^>]+>//g;

  $data =~ s/\s\s+/\n/g;

  $data =~ s/&deg;C//g;

  $data =~ /Text\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n/;

  @tag = ($1,$2,$3);

  $data =~ /Tiefst-Temperatur\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n/;

  @min = ($1,$2,$3);

  $data =~ /H&ouml;chst-Temperatur\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n([^\n]+)\n/;

  @max = ($1,$2,$3);

  for($i=0;$i<3;$i++) {

    print " ".$tag[$i]."  Min ".$min[$i]." °C - Max ".$max[$i]." °C\n";

  }

}

```

man nennt es einfach mal wetter.pl, schmeißt es in sein homedir und trägt in der torsmorc folgendes ein:

```
${execi 3600 ~/wetter.pl PLZ HIER}
```

----------

## Squiddle

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> für das wetter nimmt man folgendes script:
> 
> [script]
> 
> man nennt es einfach mal wetter.pl, schmeißt es in sein homedir und trägt in der torsmorc folgendes ein:
> ...

 

funktioniert super nachdem das perl skript als iso-8859-15 abgespeichert wurde. Torsmo kann wohl kein Unicode  :Sad: 

Dankeschön  :Smile: 

kann leider absolut kein perl irgendwie scheinst du das ja aus der Homepage direkt rauszunehmen, wäre es möglich noch regenrisiko anzuzeigen?

Gruß

Christian

----------

## chalimar

ich kann auch kein perl...  :Wink: 

habe dieses script auch nur von einem, dessen screenshot ich mal gesehen habe.

----------

## AGM

Desktop

Laptop

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

http://www.oppono.de/img/shots/desk_201104.png

----------

## Gronau_

Kann es sein das das wetter-script seit kurzem nicht mehr funktioniert? Bei mir gibt er immer "Died at ./wetter.pl line 6. ERROR" zurück.

----------

## bll0

 *Lord_Firlionel wrote:*   

> http://www.oppono.de/img/shots/desk_201104.png

 

Hey Lord Firlionel,

das ist ein schickes Flux-Theme, das du da nutzt. Wo bekomm ich das auch her???

Grüßle,

A

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Ist ursprünglich von downpour. Unter http://www.metawire.org/~downpour/Obfuscated.tar.bz2 wirst du fündig  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

Mein aktueller...

----------

## Aldo

Mein Desktop

Aber nix großartiges.   :Very Happy: 

Hab schon viel hübschere hier gesehen.

----------

## zielscheibe

@MrTom

schönes Arrangement der Icons.  :Smile:  Ist "uhaft" der potenzielle P2P Ordner?

----------

## MrTom

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> @MrTom
> 
> schönes Arrangement der Icons.  Ist "uhaft" der potenzielle P2P Ordner?

 Ist ein Argument!  :Wink: 

Aber nein. UHaft-Ordner verwende ich schon seit der Amiga-Zeit. Da kommt alles rein, was zu hochwertig für das Temp-Verzeichnis ist, aber noch nicht gut genug für einen endgültigen Ordner oder von meiner Seite noch keine Zeit zum Einsortieren...

Untersuchungshaft... Nicht im Bau aber auch noch nicht frei!  :Wink: 

----------

## stahlsau

my shot

----------

## Inte

Viel hat sich an der Dekoration nicht geändert. Dafür sind jetzt die Tabs anders sortiert.  :Wink: 

meine Desktops

----------

## Lenz

O Mann, der Fred ist ja schon wieder total in Vergessenheit geraten, Zeit für ne Auffrischung  :Wink: .

http://www.lenzheilmann.de/pics/desktop.png

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Lenz: da leg ich gleich mal nach mit dem motto: "the power of kde 3.4 & dualhead"  :Smile: 

naja, sehn tut man nix, ausser dem wirklich nützlichen einstiegsscreen von konqueror und kopete mit latex plugin:

SCREENSHOT HERE

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "the power of kde 3.4 & dualhead" 
> 
> 

 

"the power of gnome 2.8.2 & dualhead"  :Smile: 

http://mitglied.lycos.de/fuchur2004/gnome-desktop-2005.png

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

@fuchur: is a gute werbung für gnome: konqueror und koffice  :Smile: 

und dazu smb4k (for kde) in der taskleiste 

btw: smb4k hab ich gerade durch konqueror ersetzt, der seit kde 3.4 wirklich gut geworden ist (smb browsing, "netzwerkumgebung" etc)  :Smile: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @fuchur: is a gute werbung für gnome: konqueror und koffice 
> 
> und dazu smb4k (for kde) in der taskleiste 
> ...

 

@hephaistos6 

Ich weiss nicht wo du bei mir konqueror und koffice siehst.

Ich sehe da Firefox und Abiword.

mfg

----------

## _hephaistos_

*flame*  :Smile: 

forget it. hab mich verschaut. sieht ziemlich qt mäßig aus alles...

----------

## sirro

*bump* Nach ueber einem halben Jahr auf den selben Nachthintergrund gucken gibts jetzt ein sommerliches update  :Wink: 

EDIT: Link rausLast edited by sirro on Sun Jun 12, 2005 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lenz

Mein aktueller ist jetzt immer auch in der Signatur zu finden.

Screenshot

* KDE 3.4

* Liquid Weather ++

* Lipstik style

* Plasik Windeco

----------

## RealGeizt

Der Ersteller meldet sich mit seinem Screen zurück  :Smile: 

Waimea mit Openbox Style  :Smile: 

Normal hab ich eine 1600x1200 Auflösung...habs wegen der grösse der Datei verkleinert.

http://img149.exs.cx/img149/7108/screen7md.png

Gruss,Christian

----------

## weird wonko

Hier ist Mein Desktop (5.4M). Enlightenment läuft unter Gnome, jeder der 3x3 virtuellen Desktops hat seine eigene Iconbox, und viele viele Eterms sind offen. Auf einem virtuellen Desktop läuft Nautilus. Achtung, das Bild ist ziemlich groß, 4800x3600 Pixel. 

Eigentlich ist das eine alte Version, inzwischen habe ich 3x4 Desktops und ein etwas anders Layout, bin aber zu faul wieder Screenshots zu machen.

----------

## primat

Wieviele sind eigentlich einzig durch diesen Thread zum Guru geworden? :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss

primat

----------

## theche

 *weird wonko wrote:*   

> Hier ist Mein Desktop (5.4M). Enlightenment läuft unter Gnome, jeder der 3x3 virtuellen Desktops hat seine eigene Iconbox, und viele viele Eterms sind offen. Auf einem virtuellen Desktop läuft Nautilus. Achtung, das Bild ist ziemlich groß, 4800x3600 Pixel. 
> 
> Eigentlich ist das eine alte Version, inzwischen habe ich 3x4 Desktops und ein etwas anders Layout, bin aber zu faul wieder Screenshots zu machen.

 

absolut arg! ich tät da nicht mehr durchblicken...

----------

## rokaef

Klick.

----------

## weird wonko

 *theche wrote:*   

>  *weird wonko wrote:*   Hier ist mein Desktop (5.4M) absolut arg! ich tät da nicht mehr durchblicken...

 

Wie schon gesagt, es sind in der Tat noch zu wenige Desktops, aber nun habe ich 12, da geht es.

----------

## Fauli

Hier nun auch mein Desktop...

----------

## gordon001

möchte auch gerne meinen desktop hier posten, fbgrab verhunzt das bild (ist verschoben und farben stimmen net)

fbgrab -w 1440 -h 900 -b 16 screen.png

hab ich da was falsch gemacht ? (benutze xorg mit ati mobility radeon x600, radeon treiber)

okay, an den gimp hätte ich auch denken können, danke @ lenz

hier ist meiner : FluxBoxLast edited by gordon001 on Sun Apr 03, 2005 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lenz

1. Mit fbgrab machst du Screenshot von einer Framebufferkonsole: Befindet sich dein Desktop auf einer Konsole?

2. Mit dem vor einiger Zeit eingeführten Framebuffer-TNG funktioniert fbgrab nicht mehr richtig, daher sind die Farben verfremded!

3. Solltest du ein Bild von X machen wollen, nimm "ksnapshot" oder wenn du KDE nicht installiert hast dann z.B. "scrot" für die Konsole ("emerge scrot"). Anonsten direkt über den Befehl "import". Die Screenshotfunktion von "Gimp" wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## b3cks

Mein Notebook mit Gnome 2.8, nice and clean.

Busy

Clean

----------

## ako

Meine Workstation mit WMI-10

Kritik erwünscht.

http://seka.game-server.cc/wmi-10.jpgLast edited by ako on Sun Apr 03, 2005 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

 *ako wrote:*   

> Meine Workstation mit WMI-10
> 
> http://seka.game-server.cc/wmi-10.jpg

 

cowsay  :Laughing: 

Das kannte ich noch nicht...

----------

## sven-tek

screenshot

aber ich freue mich schon auf solche Sachen:

http://www.gnome.org.nyud.net:8090/~seth/blog/xshots

physikalische Modelle für Fenster und ihre Bewegung. Hammer!

----------

## sirro

Hey Jungs, was ist los? Seit 2 Monaten nix mehr?  :Wink:  Update

----------

## tgurr

Dann werd ich halt auch mal. Screenshot

----------

## padde

Paddes notebook

----------

## Staatsfeind

http://www.wecotes.de/screen.jpg

----------

## Jinidog

Meiner:

http://www.codepfusch.de/efp/webdows//Bildschirmphoto1.jpg

Das ViewPortage Karamba-Theme ist von mir und findet ihr hier: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085

Noch ein bisschen Werbung:

www.webdows.de.vu könnte Designer und Webprogrammierer interessieren. Hilfe ist dringend gesucht.

----------

## Inte

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Das ViewPortage Karamba-Theme ist von mir und findet ihr hier: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21085

 

Schönes Tool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zworK

Hier meiner : *klick

----------

## smurfer

Hi,

@sirro: Ist das der Schatten einer hängenden Loopingbahn, wie das Limit im Heidepark Soltau?

Gruß, smurfer...

----------

## Lenz

Dann will ich auch mal wieder:

Mein Aktueller.

----------

## 76062563

meiner

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Dann will ich auch mal wieder:
> 
> Mein Aktueller.

 

Darf ich fragen, was das für ein kesses Desktop-Wetter-Programm ist?  :Shocked:   :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Dann will ich auch mal wieder:
> 
> Mein Aktueller. 
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was das für ein kesses Desktop-Wetter-Programm ist?  

 

Klar, das ist LiquidWeather++ für Superkaramba!

Zu finden hier: http://homepages.comnet.co.nz/~matt-sarah/

----------

## 76062563

sieht nach superkaramba aus...

```
*  x11-misc/superkaramba

      Latest version available: 0.34

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,270 kB

      Homepage:    http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A version of Karamba with extra extensions in-built

      License:     GPL-2

```

- edit: zu spät  :Embarassed:  -

----------

## RealGeizt

Wisst ihr ob es einen Windowmanager gibt der eine Verbindung ausWaimea und Aqua(MacOs X) gibt (Aqua mit root menü quasi) ist?

Wenn es sowas nicht gibt...gibt es sowas wie Aqua?!

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

@Lenz

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werds gleich mal ausprobieren  :Smile: .

@topic

[img:017d65fe87]http://img102.echo.cx/img102/5830/screen043oc.th.jpg[/img:017d65fe87]

----------

## Lenz

lol so zensiert  :Wink: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich bin gegen Zensur  :Laughing: 

----------

## giga89

@Lenz: schöne icons, wo hasten die her oder sind die standard bei 3.4?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> @Lenz: schöne icons, wo hasten die her oder sind die standard bei 3.4?

 

emerge nuvola

cheers

----------

## Lenz

Ja, sind die Nuvola Icons - passen auch prima mit den Crystalicons zusammen, falls mal ein Icon fehlen sollte. Ein tolles Set, wusste noch gar nicht, dass das mittlerweile auch in Portage ist.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoonie

Openbox

----------

## sirro

 *smurfer wrote:*   

> @sirro: Ist das der Schatten einer hängenden Loopingbahn, wie das Limit im Heidepark Soltau?

 

Japp, nur anderer Hersteller. Tornado heisst die von meinem Bild.

 *Gentoonie wrote:*   

> Openbox

 

Genoonie: Ist das auch Liquid-Weather? Ich bekomme mit fluxbox keine Transparenz hin, geht das mit Openbox oder gibts da einen Trick? Und was sind die anderen beiden Tools in der Mitte und unten links?

Mit Superkaramba habe ich nur Probleme wegen der Transparenz :/

----------

## Louisdor

 *sirro wrote:*   

> die anderen beiden Tools in der Mitte und unten links?

 Unten links ist:*  app-admin/torsmo

      Latest version available: 0.18-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.18-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 82 kB

      Homepage:    http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/

      Description: minimalist system monitor for X

      License:     BSD

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## b3cks

Mit TV-Browser am spielen.

http://filebase.b3cks.com/screenshots/fishbox-14.06.2005-busy.png

----------

## ezfox

mein derzeitiger Desktop: http://www.ezfox.de/screen_pc1.jpg

Der Hintergrund ist ne Eigenkreation.

----------

## Gentoonie

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Gentoonie wrote:*   Openbox 
> 
> Genoonie: Ist das auch Liquid-Weather? Ich bekomme mit fluxbox keine Transparenz hin, geht das mit Openbox oder gibts da einen Trick? Und was sind die anderen beiden Tools in der Mitte und unten links?
> ...

 

Die anderen drei sachen sind alle adesklets, gibts in portage. Ist im moment noch maskiert, aber läuft ohne probleme bei mir!

----------

## nabla²

@ezfox: Sieht wirklich schick aus. Mal 'ne Frage: Wie hast du die Leiste unten gemacht? Sind bei dir alle Fenster so transparant? Irgendwie habe ich es nie hinbekommen, die Transparenz so einzurichten, dass es nicht stört. Farben manuell eingestellt?

@all: Kann man irgendwie ein shell Fenster auf dem Desktop verankern? So das man da reinklickt und lostippen kann. So muss man nicht immer ein neues Fenster öffnen, wenn man mal einen Befehle eintippen muss...

----------

## ezfox

 *nabla² wrote:*   

> @ezfox: Sieht wirklich schick aus. Mal 'ne Frage: Wie hast du die Leiste unten gemacht? Sind bei dir alle Fenster so transparant? Irgendwie habe ich es nie hinbekommen, die Transparenz so einzurichten, dass es nicht stört. Farben manuell eingestellt?

 

Danke fürs Lob  :Very Happy: 

Die Leiste unten: Kontrollleiste einrichten - Erscheinungsbild - Transparenz aktivieren; erweiterte Optionen - Durchsichtigkeit - Einfärbungsgrad auf minimum

Transparent sind bei mir nur Kontrolleiste und das Shellfenster.

Die Farben sind unter "Kontrollleiste einrichten - Erscheinungsbild - Knopfhintergrund" und im Kontrollzentrum (Erscheinungsbild - Farben) eingestellt worden.

----------

## Erlenmayr

Mein bescheidener KDE-Desktop. Manchen mag er wahrscheinlich zu bunt sein - mir gefällt er.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *ezfox wrote:*   

>  *nabla² wrote:*   @ezfox: Sieht wirklich schick aus. Mal 'ne Frage: Wie hast du die Leiste unten gemacht? Sind bei dir alle Fenster so transparant? Irgendwie habe ich es nie hinbekommen, die Transparenz so einzurichten, dass es nicht stört. Farben manuell eingestellt? 
> 
> Danke fürs Lob 
> 
> Die Leiste unten: Kontrollleiste einrichten - Erscheinungsbild - Transparenz aktivieren; erweiterte Optionen - Durchsichtigkeit - Einfärbungsgrad auf minimum
> ...

 

Und woher bekommt man so schicke Knöpfe?

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *nabla² wrote:*   

> @all: Kann man irgendwie ein shell Fenster auf dem Desktop verankern? So das man da reinklickt und lostippen kann. So muss man nicht immer ein neues Fenster öffnen, wenn man mal einen Befehle eintippen muss...

 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal schauen, ob hier Karamba vielleicht eine Lösung anbietet.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Erlenmayr wrote:*   

> Mein bescheidener KDE-Desktop. Manchen mag er wahrscheinlich zu bunt sein - mir gefällt er. 

 

Die Gwen hab ich aber auch schon mal bunter gesehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stormkings

Mein Desktop zur Zeit.

David

----------

## ezfox

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Und woher bekommt man so schicke Knöpfe?

 

guckst Du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ezfox wrote:*   

> mein derzeitiger Desktop: http://www.ezfox.de/screen_pc1.jpg
> 
> Der Hintergrund ist ne Eigenkreation.

 

sorry, aber wusste gar nicht, dass man KDE so verunstalten kann  :Twisted Evil:  *hehe*

das ist doch "noch" kde oder?

----------

## Lenz

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *ezfox wrote:*   mein derzeitiger Desktop: http://www.ezfox.de/screen_pc1.jpg
> 
> Der Hintergrund ist ne Eigenkreation. 
> 
> sorry, aber wusste gar nicht, dass man KDE so verunstalten kann  *hehe*
> ...

 

LOL

----------

## Anarcho

Kann man KDE überhaupt verunstalten?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ezfox

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> sorry, aber wusste gar nicht, dass man KDE so verunstalten kann  *hehe*
> 
> das ist doch "noch" kde oder?

 

Ja klar - kann man doch eindeutig am ersten Icon links unten erkennen   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Kann man KDE überhaupt verunstalten? 

 

ich fass das jetzt mal nicht als ironisch auf und geh voll drauf ein.

ja, schwer aber es geht doch  :Smile: 

und hier ist MEINER :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Hier ist ein Screenshot von meinem aktuellen KDE Desktop.

click

mondauge

----------

## giga89

Was finden manche Menschen nur an diesen Mangaviechern... :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Was finden manche Menschen nur an diesen Mangaviechern...

 

cat /dev/kindchenschema

----------

## giga89

Ich halt mich lieber an die Realität :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hier mal meiner  :Smile: 

http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg

----------

## Schwupi

So, um mich mal zu beteiligen: Hier mal mein XFCE-Desktop.

so long

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *ezfox wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Und woher bekommt man so schicke Knöpfe? 
> 
> guckst Du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/icons.xml 

 

Merci.

Folgt man den Links findet man auch ein ebuild:

```
*  x11-themes/gentoo-artwork

      Latest version available: 0.4.1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: 61,172 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/index-graphics.html

      Description: A collection of miscellaneous Gentoo Linux logos and artwork

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## mondauge

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Was finden manche Menschen nur an diesen Mangaviechern...

 

mache Menschen finden das halt gut.. und manch andere wohl nicht..  :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Hier mal meiner 
> 
> http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg

 

Welches Style ist das?

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## slick

Fast noch jungfräulicher KDE, eingerichtet für einen Bekannten dessen Rechner grad hier steht...  so muß das aussehen  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> ...  so muß das aussehen 

 

ganz genau! das ist linux-desktop-power

----------

## nabla²

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Folgt man den Links findet man auch ein ebuild:
> 
> ```
> *  x11-themes/gentoo-artwork
> 
> ...

 

61 MB  :Shocked:  Da muss ja eine Menge Kram drin sein.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

@ Hilefoks

Es ist eins der Standardstyles: Cthulhain

----------

## Louisdor

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Die Hitparade der am häufigsten falsch geschriebenen Wörter im dt. Sprachraum:
> 
> Platz 3: währe
> 
> Platz 2: Packete
> ...

 [OT] Wo kann man denn so eine Statistik nachlesen?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Tipp diese Wörter mal bei Google ein und schau auf die Treffer  :Smile: 

Verdammt. "Packete" sollte doch eigentlich auf Platz 3 sein  :Smile: 

Schnell mal ändern ....

----------

## CoPyCaT

Mein Laptop:

http://tuxknights.org/

----------

## twam

 *CoPyCaT wrote:*   

> Mein Laptop:
> 
> http://tuxknights.org/

 

Hammer! Wie hast du den KDM so schön hinbekommen? 

Was für ein TaskStarter ist das? Kannst die Widgets Codes und Wallpaper Quelle verraten?

----------

## Lenz

Was ich mich da frage: Wie schafft man es überhaupt, vom KDM ein Screenshot zu erstellen?

----------

## sirro

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was ich mich da frage: Wie schafft man es überhaupt, vom KDM ein Screenshot zu erstellen?

 

Sieht man das nicht im Screenshot? Der KDM ist doch in einem anderen Fenster namens "Xnest", anscheinend unter MacOS (oder?)...  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *twam wrote:*   

>  *CoPyCaT wrote:*   Mein Laptop:
> 
> http://tuxknights.org/ 
> 
> Hammer! Wie hast du den KDM so schön hinbekommen? 

 

Das Theme ist wirklich geil. Haben will!  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Ich hab mal gesucht, ist wirklich schick  :Smile: 

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22187

----------

## CoPyCaT

 *twam wrote:*   

>  *CoPyCaT wrote:*   Mein Laptop:
> 
> http://tuxknights.org/ 
> 
> Hammer! Wie hast du den KDM so schön hinbekommen? 
> ...

 

Wie schon bereits geschrieben hier das KDM Theme.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22187

Runterladen, entpacken und in der "kdmrc" USE_THEME oder so ähnlich  (der Eintrag ist auskommentiert) auf true und den Pfad zum Theme angeben, danach einfach X neustarten.

Im Kontrollzentrum sollte man den Hintergrund von KDM entsprechend ändern, da sonst erst das eingestellte Wallpaper kurzzeitig aufblitzt.

Wo ich das Wallpaper her hatte weiß ich nicht mehr. Kannst ja mal auf www.deviantart.com versuchen.

Die Widgets sind Superkarambathemes, man muss aber die aktuellste Verison 0.36 nutzen (~x86 in der package.keywords)!

für amarok: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19432

für Sysstats: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20847

für Wetter: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6384 (Ein passender Look für den Sysmon ist integriert.)

Als Taskstarter nutz ich Ksmoothdock, das ist im portage.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ich mich da frage: Wie schafft man es überhaupt, vom KDM ein Screenshot zu erstellen? 

 

Diese Frage hat mich auch eine ganze Weile beschäftigt  :Smile:  , man kann es per fbgrab mit Verzögerung versuchen sprich in einer Konsole aufrufen und zum Loginmanager wechseln, daß funktioniert aber nicht immer.

Xnest ist dafür wohl besser geeignet!

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sieht man das nicht im Screenshot? Der KDM ist doch in einem anderen Fenster namens "Xnest", anscheinend unter MacOS (oder?)... 
> 
> 

 

Nicht ganz  :Wink:  ,eher mit baghira unter KDE.

----------

## misterjack

Mein Screenshot:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/images/f/f6/Screenshot.jpg

----------

## Hilefoks

und hier Screenshots von einer meiner Umgebungen:

http://www.nachtnebelnelken.de/blog/index.php?/pages/screenshots.html

und gleich noch eine Frage. Auf diesem Screenshot:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19432&file1=19432-1.jpg&file2=19432-2.jpg&file3=19432-3.jpg&name=amaroKer

ist die KDE-Menüleiste Transparent aber dennoch mit einem Rahmen versehen! Wie bekommt man das hin?

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## zworK

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> und gleich noch eine Frage. Auf diesem Screenshot:
> 
> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19432&file1=19432-1.jpg&file2=19432-2.jpg&file3=19432-3.jpg&name=amaroKer
> 
> ist die KDE-Menüleiste Transparent aber dennoch mit einem Rahmen versehen! Wie bekommt man das hin?
> ...

 

sieht für mich, wie weiter oben schonmal erwähnt, ebenfalls nach ksmoothdock aus

----------

## bll0

Hier auch mal meines, ein Fluxbox -  Dualscreener, aber nur Workspace 2:

Utopia

----------

## cewlout

Weiß jemand zufällig wo man für Gnome & Co solche "echten" Icons herbekommt wie bei MacOSX?

Gibt es da Sets?

----------

## the-pugnacity

unter http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120 gibt es eigentlich mehr als genug icons, ansonsten art.gnome.org

----------

## ezfox

hier mal ein Screenshot von meinem frisch "gentooisierten" Laptop (T22)  :Smile: 

http://www.ezfox.de/pics/desktop_t22.jpg

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ezfox wrote:*   

> hier mal ein Screenshot von meinem frisch "gentooisierten" Laptop (T22) 
> 
> http://www.ezfox.de/pics/desktop_t22.jpg

 

hast du nicht lust mal ein theme zu erstellen und auf kde-look zu posten?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ezfox

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hast du nicht lust mal ein theme zu erstellen und auf kde-look zu posten? 

 

Ich glaub das würde nich viel nützen, da ich ja einige Programme wie

Kasbar, KSmoothDock und root-tail und das Gentoo-Iconset benutzt habe,

die dabei ja eh nicht abgespeichert werden.

Weis auch garnich,wie das mit dem Copyright für das Wallpaper aussieht...

Nene - bastel mal selber  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, hab wohl die <ironie> tags vergessen  :Laughing: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

falscher Thread  :Embarassed: 

----------

## boris64

tja, wird mal wieder Zeit für 'nen neuen Screenshot,

damit mein Lieblingsthread nicht stirbt  :Razz: 

klickmich

----------

## .Alagos

Dann will ich auch mal! =)

Meiner!

GNOME^^

--Alagos

----------

## flammenflitzer

icewm mit idesk

http://home.cablesurf.de/flammenflitzer/

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Hier mal meiner 
> 
> http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg

 

Also das 'cowsay' finde ich genial! Hab ich sofort in die /etc/conf.d/local. start bzw. stop für Begrüßung und Verabschiedung integriert  :Wink: 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   Hier mal meiner 
> 
> http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg 
> 
> Also das 'cowsay' finde ich genial! Hab ich sofort in die /etc/conf.d/local. start bzw. stop für Begrüßung und Verabschiedung integriert 
> ...

 

Yepp, ein Hoch auf die Kuh und ein Kompliment für Deinen fett transparenten und ultracoolen Fluxbox, mal abgesehen von Deiner "dezenten" Hardware  :Razz: 

----------

## FieserKiller

so bitteschön

KLICK

2560 X 1024

ca 1 MB

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg

Die Systemlastanzeige unten rechts ist mir schon einmal begegnet. Wie heist das Programm?

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> http://pics.pithax.net/fluxbox_desktop.jpg
> 
> Die Systemlastanzeige unten rechts ist mir schon einmal begegnet. Wie heist das Programm?

 

```
app-admin/torsmo
```

----------

## Louisdor

Ich hätte da auch mal wieder einen neuen Screen von mir.  :Smile: 

(Kahakai mit pypanel, iDesk und torsmo)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## franzf

MEINS

Hintergrundbild aus ut2004-mod Damnation

Franz

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Ich hätte da auch mal wieder einen neuen Screen von mir. 
> 
> (Kahakai mit pypanel, iDesk und torsmo)
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Wie heißt der Kalender oben rechts?

----------

## buthus

 *FieserKiller wrote:*   

> so bitteschön
> 
> KLICK
> 
> 2560 X 1024
> ...

 

ist das torsmo oben links ? wenn ja wie hast du es hinbekommen das er so etwas abgehoben ist. sieht nämlich schick aus

----------

## Louisdor

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Ich hätte da auch mal wieder einen neuen Screen von mir. 
> 
> (Kahakai mit pypanel, iDesk und torsmo)
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 Das ist Goodweather von den gDesklets, nicht ein kalender!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *buthus wrote:*   

>  *FieserKiller wrote:*   so bitteschön
> 
> KLICK
> 
> 2560 X 1024
> ...

 Bei mir habe ich am Schluss der .torsmorc einfach ein paar Leerzeilen eingebaut, so lange bis es gepasst hat.  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## buthus

nein ich meine den rahmen darum mit dem schatten

----------

## gabelhonz

Auch von mir ein paar:

mein alter: http://gabelhonz.net/screenshots/Screenshot.png

nach dem mir die gdesklets aufn Sack gingen: http://gabelhonz.net/screenshots/Screenshot1.png

torsmo kannt ich noch gar nicht, werde ich mal austesten^^

hehe

greetz und bye

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

es lebe der minimalismus  :Smile: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten screenshot präsentieren:

http://66.118.185.11/imagehigh/S/04072005103341_Screenshot00001.jpg

CYA

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten screenshot präsentieren:
> 
> http://66.118.185.11/imagehigh/S/04072005103341_Screenshot00001.jpg
> 
> CYA

 

Cooles Hintergrundbild  :Surprised:  ! Hast du einige Infos darüber? Wo man es finden könnte? Wie es heisst?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## FieserKiller

 *buthus wrote:*   

> nein ich meine den rahmen darum mit dem schatten

 

Der dropshadow ist ein effekt des e17 windowsmanagers, ich persönlich mag ihn nicht um torsmo herum, man kann ihn aber nicht abstellen...

----------

## giga89

Hier is meiner.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten screenshot präsentieren:
> 
> http://66.118.185.11/imagehigh/S/04072005103341_Screenshot00001.jpg
> 
> CYA 
> ...

 

wallpaper gibts bei www.deviantart.com

da is das auch her... musste aber wenn dann im archiv nachgucken...

also meiner meinung nach die beste wallpaperseite überhaupt...

cya

----------

## Rüpel

mein KDE gestern abend

----------

## _hephaistos_

update von meinem, weil ich jetzt auch den desktop wiederentdeckt hab...

unten im tray: tvbrowser mit x11 systray  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Inte

Hier ist mein aktuelles Gnome (2560x1024, ~500kb).

----------

## sen~

DualHead Enlightenment DR16

----------

## bll0

 *sen~ wrote:*   

> DualHead Enlightenment DR16

 

was ist das für ein musik-programm das da bei dir läuft?

----------

## sen~

 *bll0 wrote:*   

>  *sen~ wrote:*   DualHead Enlightenment DR16 
> 
> was ist das für ein musik-programm das da bei dir läuft?

 

mpd mit dem ncmpc client... findest du in portage

----------

## Kuhrscher

KDE 3.4.1  :Cool: 

----------

## Inte

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> KDE 3.4.1 

 Eine nette Schriftart hast Du für Deine Icons. Welche ist das?

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Kuhrscher wrote:*   KDE 3.4.1  Eine nette Schriftart hast Du für Deine Icons. Welche ist das?

 

Neuropol heißt die: http://www.1001fonts.com/font_details.html?font_id=2252

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    *Kuhrscher wrote:*   KDE 3.4.1  Eine nette Schriftart hast Du für Deine Icons. Welche ist das? 
> 
> Neuropol heißt die: http://www.1001fonts.com/font_details.html?font_id=2252

 

Yeah, die hat auch Umlaute. Die werde ich mir auch holen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

~ 6800 Schriftarten gibts hier -> http://grsites.com/fonts/ Irgendwo im Forum hier gibts auch ein Script um alle herunterzuladen.

----------

## Gekko

Hier ist mein aktueller:

http://www.8ung.at/gekko/screeny.jpg (283K)

nichts besonderes  :Wink:  KDE halt. (läuft gerade mit Debian, ich stelle grad erst wieder um auf mein lange Zeit vermisstes Gentoo  :Embarassed:  )

An alle die mich hier von früher kennen: nö, ist nicht rosa  :Cool: 

----------

## zworK

Auch mal ein update von mir  :Smile: 

*klick (1280x1024 ~160kb)

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    *Kuhrscher wrote:*   KDE 3.4.1  Eine nette Schriftart hast Du für Deine Icons. Welche ist das? 
> 
> Neuropol heißt die: http://www.1001fonts.com/font_details.html?font_id=2252

 

Hat jemand 'nen Tip, warum ich die Schriftart als ganz normale Sans Serif dargestellt bekomme? Im KDE-Kontrollzentrum/Systemverwaltung/Schriften-Installation wird sie korrekt angezeigt... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sourcecode

Sodele meiner ist nach langer Zeit auchmal wieder fällig gewesen  :Smile: 

Windowmanager : Fluxbox

Theme : ACiD Wallpaper Download

Menütransparenzen : 

Alpha Transparenz fokussierter Fenster: 80

Alpha Transparenz nicht fokussierter Fenster: 80

Menü Alpha Transparenz : 60

Toolbar Transparenz : 80

Console : Eterm mit --trans option

PC Status Addon : torsmo

Screenie

----------

## SinoTech

Tja, dann muss ich glaub endlich auch mal mein bestes Stück zeigen  :Very Happy: . Wallpaper ist zwar schon bisserl älter, aber sieht doch immer noch gut aus  :Smile: 

Ist übrigens ein XFCE4 mit NAUTILUS.

http://sinotech.dyndns.org/myScreen.jpg

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Mädles,

ich habe - inspiriert von diesem Thread - mal wieder fluxbox installiert und mich diesmal ein wenig in die Konfiguration eingelesen...

Das hier ist das Ergebnis:

http://www.christiananton.de/screenshots/screen-schleppi-2005-07.28.jpg

Schöne Nacht noch...

Fibbs

----------

## Inte

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> inspiriert von diesem Thread - mal wieder fluxbox installiert

 

Mal abgesehen von Torsmo (von dessen Einsatz ich Dich als Gnome-Nutzer beneide) find ich die Schriften (Terminal & Logger) häßlich. Das Hintergrundbild kenn ich schon ewig und würde selbst nüchtern (was ich gerade nicht bin  :Wink: ) das Gesamtdesign noch ein wenig überarbeiten.

----------

## stupidfool

KLICK

Fluxbox, aterm, conky, adesklet-Calendar

----------

## Fibbs

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Mal abgesehen von Torsmo (von dessen Einsatz ich Dich als Gnome-Nutzer beneide) find ich die Schriften (Terminal & Logger) häßlich. Das Hintergrundbild kenn ich schon ewig und würde selbst nüchtern (was ich gerade nicht bin ) das Gesamtdesign noch ein wenig überarbeiten.

 

Jetzt bin ich aber schon irgendwie traurig...

Die Schriften finde ich eigentlich gerade fein so, das Hintergrundbild kannte ich zwar, muss deswegen aber nicht hässlich sein. Und Verbesserungen kommen sicher noch, bin nur schonmal begeistert, dass ich überhaupt schonmal soviel hinbekommen habe...

Guten Morgen

Fibbs

----------

## moped-tobias

KlickeDiKlick

Mir gefällts

----------

## Anarcho

 *moped-tobias wrote:*   

> KlickeDiKlick
> 
> Mir gefällts

 

Für meine Geschmack zu weiss. Ich habs da lieber invers.

----------

## deejay

 *stupidfool wrote:*   

> KLICK
> 
> Fluxbox, aterm, conky, adesklet-Calendar

 

Ich finde das fluxbox Theme irgendwie gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ist das standardgemäß dabei, oder kannst du mir mal einen Link geben, wo man das herbekommen könnte?

Schöne Grüße

der dee

----------

## hotkey

 *stupidfool wrote:*   

> KLICK
> 
> Fluxbox, aterm, conky, adesklet-Calendar

 

Sieht schick aus. Da fragt man sich, ob es wirklich KDE sein muß  :Smile:  Mich würde jedoch interessieren wo der Unterschied zwischen Conky und Torsmo ist.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hotkey wrote:*   

> Sieht schick aus. Da fragt man sich, ob es wirklich KDE sein muß 

 

naja, KDE bringt schon mehr mit, als nur haufenweise gutes aussehen  :Cool: 

----------

## stupidfool

Das Theme heisst scythe. Hab leider k.a. mehr wo ich's im orginal her hab. Hab's aber einfach nochmal gepackt und hier ises  :Wink: 

Conky ist ein fork von torsmo mit mehr features (siehe hier)

Das wallpaper hab ich von deviantart

----------

## Louisdor

Ich auch mal wieder: Click  :Wink:  (Openbox, pyPanel, iDesk, Torsmo, Eterm, gDesklets (Good-Weather), gDeskcal)

Das Hintergrundbild ist selbstgebastelt.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Coogee

Jetzt muß ich auch mal  :Very Happy: 

Nur um mal zu zeigen, daß KDE nicht wie Windows aussehen muß...

http://www.coogee.de/Bildschirmphoto1.jpg

----------

## sirro

*bump*: Mein neuer (diesmal mit video-player und halbtranspaerenten menues  :Smile: )

das Bild ist CC-by-sa-2.5 aus den Wikimedia Commons (gute quelle fuer schoene und hochaufloesende Bilder) von Frédéric Jacquot.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

meine neue kde...

ich hatte gerade kein anderes wallpaper und hatte auch kein bock mehr nach einem zu suchen:

[img:04350af4e5]http://66.118.185.11/imagehigh/s/16082005085028_Im_screenshot160805.png[/img:04350af4e5]

feedback is immer erwünscht...

----------

## frary

Da ich einige Zeit mit der Einrichtung verbracht habe, hier mal mein Desktop:

http://img316.imageshack.us/img316/9643/screenshot5uq.jpg

Xfce4, Adesklets ( weatherforecast, SystemMonitor ), rxvt-unicode und ein Hintergrund aus dem Gentoo-artwork Paket ( Big-g mit aufgehellten Ecken, damit man die Konsole auch lesen kann...)

Gruß

T

----------

## buthus

sorry das ich so blööd frage , aber wie bekomme ich dieses gentoo-artwork paket

----------

## Edorian

 *buthus wrote:*   

> sorry das ich so blööd frage , aber wie bekomme ich dieses gentoo-artwork paket

 

emerge -av gentoo-artwork

----------

## buthus

na super einfacher gehts ja gar nicht  :Confused:   dank dir !  :Embarassed: 

----------

## b3cks

Von Gnome zu Xfce gewechselt. Hm, noch ein bisschen Window-Deko?

http://filebase.b3cks.com/screenshots/fishbox-16.08.2005-clean.png

----------

## Soak

goiler wallpaper  :Shocked: 

wo hast du marvin her?

mein kde is noch zu langweilig um es euch vorzustellen, darum stellt euch das einfache kde-vor mit nem anime-wall -.-'

----------

## b3cks

 *Soak wrote:*   

> goiler wallpaper 
> 
> wo hast du marvin her?

 

Jepp, Marvin rul3d. =)

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18356

----------

## Erlenmayr

Hab mal wieder eine komplette Rundumerneuerung gemacht.

http://web10.nur2euro.de/Erle/mountgreen.pngLast edited by Erlenmayr on Thu Aug 18, 2005 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kleinrechner

welche KDE-Version verwendest du hier?

Und vor allem, wie bekommt an die Fenster-Leiste auch durchsichtig?  :Wink: 

----------

## Erlenmayr

 *Kleinrechner wrote:*   

> welche KDE-Version verwendest du hier?

 

Version 3.4.1-r1 - also nix besonderes  :Wink: 

 *Kleinrechner wrote:*   

> Und vor allem, wie bekommt an die Fenster-Leiste auch durchsichtig? 

 

Die Fensterrahmen:

emerge x11-themes/crystal

Danach kannst du das im Kontrollzentrum unter Erscheinungsbild->Fensterdekorationen auswählen.

Die Kontrollleiste:

Rechtsklick auf Kontrollleiste -> Erscheinungsbild -> Erweiterte Einstellungen

Habe selbst ein Jahr lang KDE benutzt, bevor ich diese tollen Optionen gefunden habe,  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:

http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg

Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...

wenn das bild zu pixelig is, muss man ranzoomen, quali sollte ausreichen...

stay sic

jonny

----------

## Marlo

Na denn will ich auch mal, 

 eins   zwei   drei 

----------

## UTgamer

So hier ein Ausschnitt meines Fluxbox.

http://www.gservice.mynetcologne.de/Fluxbox_a.png

Mit iDesk-0.7.3  und Startrückmeldung für die Icons

(Version ist nicht in Portage, also kleinere Version aus Portage installieren, und neue drüber)

Die Startrückmeldung erhält man hier: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/startup-notification/

Diese zuerst kompilieren, danach idesk http://idesk.sourceforge.net/

mit diesen Konfigureoptionen:

# Option ist für die Startrückmeldung

./configure --enable-libsn

# für Athlon XP

./configure --enable-libsn CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Fehlt ein Clipboard für Copy und Paste, kann klipper aus dem KDE dafür verwendet werden  :Smile: 

----------

## nabla²

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:
> 
> http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg
> 
> Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...
> ...

 

Mir gefällt die Aufteilung der Arbeitsleisten. Ist das unten auch eine Leiste (da wo die Programmicons liegen), in der irgendwann schickes passiert, wenn du drüberfährst oder so? Wenn ja, welche?

EDIT: Und ist das torsmo oder conky? Wie bekommst du das dann so schön transparent oder hast du Double Buffer und eigenes Fenster ausgeschaltet?

----------

## Banym

Nichts besonderes aber es funktioniert  :Smile: 

http://www.landshut.org/members/hansdahund/trashbox/Bildschirmphoto.jpg

http://www.landshut.org/members/hansdahund/trashbox/Bildschirmphoto2.jpg

----------

## koeths

@Marlboro

sag mal wie hast du das Elster Formular zum laufen bewegen können?

Steven

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *nabla² wrote:*   

>  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:
> 
> http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg
> 
> Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...
> ...

 

torsmo hab ich ehrlich gesagt nur die ungefähren angaben, wos auch meinem bildschirm stehen soll gegeben und dazu die option background benutzt, glaube jedenfalls das die so heißt... daher laufen auch noch einige anzeigen nich, wie gesagt nicht konfiguriert...

Was meinst du mit "Wenn ja, welche?"

meinst du was für ein progi das is? is gdesklets

oder wenn du meinst WAS passiet, wenn man drüberfährt: das icon wird stufenlos vergrößert...

hier noch ma n screen:

http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8772-screenshot26082005.jpg

meinst du

----------

## nabla²

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

>  *nabla² wrote:*    *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:
> 
> http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg
> 
> Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...
> ...

 

Hatte nach dem Namen des Programms gesucht, aber so weiß ich genau, was das wie macht.  :Smile:  Danke.

Das mit Torsmo (wird unter dem Namen Conky von einem hier im Forum weiterentwickelt) habe ich geschrieben, weil das Programm bei mir ein paar Probleme bereitet, was aber eher an kde liegt. Wenn ich will, dass es nicht flackert, muss ich Double Buffer einstellen. Dann überschreibt er aber ICons auf dem Desktop, also muss ich Conky in einem extra Fenster laufen lassen. Nur dann ist der Hintergrund nicht transparent...

Ich habe jetzt auch bei mir die Leisten so ähnlich wie bei dir angeordnet, nur jeweils auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, also unten eine feste Leiste mit den laufenden Programmen und rechts das Startmenü und einzelne Programme.

@all: Kann man in KDE irgendwo einstellen, dass die Bildlaufleiste (Scrollbar) auf der linken Seite ist. Im emacs ist das standardmäßig so, und wenn man sich etwas dran gewöhnt hat, dann macht das -- zu mindest für mich -- Sinn.

----------

## COiN3D

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

>  *nabla² wrote:*    *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:
> 
> http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg
> 
> Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...
> ...

 

Du bist KDE User und nutzt GDesklets? Welch eine Schandtat  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Fehlt ein Clipboard für Copy und Paste, kann klipper aus dem KDE dafür verwendet werden 

 

Wenn du einen Ersatz findest, dann lass mir ne Nachricht fallen  :Wink:  Ich suche auch schon seit laengerem einen guten Ersatz fuer Klipper.

 *Erlenmayr wrote:*   

> emerge x11-themes/crystal

 

Geht bei mir nicht, ich hab keinen Server mit der Datei in meiner Liste und kde-look.org hat sie anscheinend auch nicht. Hat jemand einen heissen Servertipp?

----------

## abciximab

Mein Desktop:  :Smile: 

http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2005082013146ne.jpg

----------

## RealGeizt

ich sehe hier viele für mich überladene desktops.

da bin ich froh waimea und nen übersichtlichen desktop zu besitzen  :Smile: 

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5717/zzx5oa.jpg

----------

## ph03n1x

Hab meinen nochmals etwas mit den adesklets aufpoliert. Schaue aber auch, dass es übersichtlich bleibt...

http://www.n-tek.ch/img/screenshot.jpg

----------

## Sourcecode

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Hab meinen nochmals etwas mit den adesklets aufpoliert. Schaue aber auch, dass es übersichtlich bleibt...
> 
> http://www.n-tek.ch/img/screenshot.jpg

 

Ich hab den Selben Backround  :Smile:  Dazu Fluxbox mit 80/90ziger Transparenz und ACiD Theme.

----------

## LL0rd

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab den Selben Backround  Dazu Fluxbox mit 80/90ziger Transparenz und ACiD Theme.

 

mach mal bitte n screenshot  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Fehlt ein Clipboard für Copy und Paste, kann klipper aus dem KDE dafür verwendet werden  

 

Ich suche auch schon seit langem nach einem Ersatz,

@ Alle die echte Transparenz nutzen. Ich habe testweise auch mal dem XServer Transparenz nach den diversen Forum-Howtos verpaßt. X wurde unerträglich langsam beim Scrollen und ist recht schnell abgestürzt, nutze NVidia.

Wie schafft ihr das, daß man mit Transparenz arbeiten kann?

----------

## LL0rd

also bei mir funzt die Transparenz ohne Probleme. Ich habe in meinem Rechner eine NVidia GF 6600 GT mit Dualscreen. Ich glaube, dass es nur dann ein problem ist, wenn man eine zu schwache Graka hat. Bei meinem Notebook hatte ich auch Probleme.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   Fehlt ein Clipboard für Copy und Paste, kann klipper aus dem KDE dafür verwendet werden   
> 
> Ich suche auch schon seit langem nach einem Ersatz

 

Gnome 2.12 wird einen Clipboardmanager haben...

----------

## UTgamer

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> also bei mir funzt die Transparenz ohne Probleme. Ich habe in meinem Rechner eine NVidia GF 6600 GT mit Dualscreen. Ich glaube, dass es nur dann ein problem ist, wenn man eine zu schwache Graka hat. Bei meinem Notebook hatte ich auch Probleme.

 

Ich habe eine sehr flotte GF5900XT mit 256MB (also Vorgängermodell) und eine 2,4GHz CPU  :Confused: 

Aber um mal etwas zu scrollen gähn.  Wenn man dann noch ein 2tes Fenster scrollte brauchte es ~10 sec. und der Rechner war so ausgelastet, das man nicht mal mehr auf die tty1 Konsole wechseln konnte. glxgears zeigte etwas von 0,1 frames per sec.

@ ph03n1x, danke. Mir kommt Gnome nicht auf den Rechner, aber mal sehen was der Clipboardmanager für Abhängigkeiten zeigt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *koeths wrote:*   

> @Marlboro
> 
> sag mal wie hast du das Elster Formular zum laufen bewegen können?
> 
> Steven

 

Mit den  WineTools ! Einfach downloaden, installieren, als normaler User wt2 eiingeben und Schritt für Schritt die Installation fortsetzen bis man zum Menue Business kommt, dort dann die ElsterFormulare auswählen: fertig.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Sourcecode

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

>  *Rafer wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hab den Selben Backround  Dazu Fluxbox mit 80/90ziger Transparenz und ACiD Theme. 
> 
> mach mal bitte n screenshot 

 

Hier bitte : http://sourcecode.no-ip.info/graphic/desk.gif

----------

## rukka

Mein Beitrag zu diesem Thread!  :Wink: 

Screenshot (134.038 bytes) (hosted by putfile.com)

Anmerkung: Fluxbox-Theme ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase.

----------

## LL0rd

 *rukka wrote:*   

> Mein Beitrag zu diesem Thread! 
> 
> Screenshot (134.038 bytes) (hosted by putfile.com)
> 
> Anmerkung: Fluxbox-Theme ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase.

 

Hast du ein Dualscreen System? Kannst du mir mal bitte deine xorg.conf geben? Irgendwie krieg ich es nicht hin xorg so zu configen, dass ich einen durchgehenden Desktop habe und die Fenster auch so verschieben kann.

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

>  *rukka wrote:*   Mein Beitrag zu diesem Thread! 
> 
> Screenshot (134.038 bytes) (hosted by putfile.com)
> 
> Anmerkung: Fluxbox-Theme ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase. 
> ...

 

Also für mich sieht das eher nach nem normalen 1280x1024 Screen aus.

----------

## LL0rd

och... ups.... dachte, es sind zwei screenshots  :Wink: 

----------

## COiN3D

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   Fehlt ein Clipboard für Copy und Paste, kann klipper aus dem KDE dafür verwendet werden   
> 
> Ich suche auch schon seit langem nach einem Ersatz,
> 
> @ Alle die echte Transparenz nutzen. Ich habe testweise auch mal dem XServer Transparenz nach den diversen Forum-Howtos verpaßt. X wurde unerträglich langsam beim Scrollen und ist recht schnell abgestürzt, nutze NVidia.
> ...

 

Bei deiner Hardware kann ichs mir kaum vorstellen dass es am System liegt. Ich poste dir einfach mal meine xorg.conf  :Wink: 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

FontPath "/home/coin3d/.fonts/microsoft"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

FontPath "/home/coin3d/.fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-de-1.3"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

FontPath "usr/share/fonts/unifont"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option      "Dev Name" "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

#    Option      "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:02.0-2/input0"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "Buttons" "7"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

    Option      "Resolution" "800"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "CTX S700"

    Option "DPMS"

    HorizSync   30-85

    VertRefresh 59-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce 4 TI 4200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "RenderAccel" "1"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "AGPMode" "8" 

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "1" 

    Option      "NVAGP" "2"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "1"

    Option      "NoLogo" "1"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce 4 TI 4200"

    Monitor     "CTX S700"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Option "OffTime" "20"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du kein RenderAccel bei dir drin hast.

----------

## the-pugnacity

 *rukka wrote:*   

> Mein Beitrag zu diesem Thread! 
> 
> Screenshot (134.038 bytes) (hosted by putfile.com)
> 
> Anmerkung: Fluxbox-Theme ist noch in der Entwicklungsphase.

 

welches firefox theme is das?

----------

## rukka

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Also für mich sieht das eher nach nem normalen 1280x1024 Screen aus.

 Richtig erkannt, kein Dualscreen, muss sich der gute LL0rd wohl verschaut haben!  :Wink: 

Schön das du fragst, the-pugnacity, also:

Das Theme nennt sich rein (1.0.10).

Desweiteren sind folgende (sichtbare) Extensions installiert: Compact Menu, Stop/Reload, Reload Every.

Zudem wurde alles in einer Bar untergebracht, die Breite der Searchbar modifiziert und die Statusbar abgeschaltet. Das wäre alles.

Viel Spass.  :Smile: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

>  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*    *nabla² wrote:*    *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   so meine jetzt fertige KDE 3.4:
> 
> http://image-hosting.olnevhost.net/images/8613-screenshot25082005.jpg
> 
> Feedback is wie immer erwünscht...
> ...

 

ja ich weiß  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ,

aber ehrlich gesagt halt ich noch nich soviel von (super)karamba, und für andere alternativen war ich zu faul...  :Cool: 

die gdesklets laufen ja eigentlich ganz gut unte der kde und sehen meiner bescheidenen meinung nach auch ziemlich gut aus...

----------

## moe

So, ich auch mal -> klickst du (1024x768, 740kB)..

Hab mal meinen XFCE4-Desktop durch nen frisch aus dem CVS gebackenen Enlightenment DR-17 ersetzt. Mal sehen ob ich dabei bleibe, aber bis jetzt sinds nur kleinere Sachen die mich stören..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

http://img290.imageshack.us/img290/9093/screen76qs.jpg

Fluxbox und Torsmo (mit recht stark abgeänderten .torsmorc).

Wenn ich nun noch eine vollwertige Alternative zum Krusader finden würde, würde ich versuchen, eine Zeit KDE-frei zu überleben   :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> vollwertige Alternative zum Krusader

 

= konqueror   :Twisted Evil: 

krusader is ja nur ein anderes frontend für kio...

is das im systray amarok?? das muss dann ja auch noch weg...

cheers

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   vollwertige Alternative zum Krusader 
> 
> = konqueror  
> 
> krusader is ja nur ein anderes frontend für kio...
> ...

 

ja, das ist amarok. ich sagte ja, _wenn_ ich etwas gleichwertiges wie krusader finden würde, würde ich's versuchen.

aber krusader ist der einzige file mangager weit und breit im mc-design und mit tabs. rox macht mir keinen spass und emelfm2 ist viel zu instabil   :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

Also ich bin mit dem Tux Commander ziemlich zufrieden.  Kann ich nur empfehlen  :Smile: 

----------

## name

http://florianmayer.fl.funpic.de/scr3.jpg

----------

## misterjack

KLICK MICH

----------

## Lenz

Nach beinahe zweimonatiger Gentoo-Abstinenz wurde es auch bei mir Zeit den Desktop zu entstauben.

Desktop

P.S.: Ich weiß, viele Icons.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Auch wenn es ein OT ist. misterjack was hast du für einen Monitor? ich würde meine auflösung auch gerne so machen. dafür habe ich allerdings nicht den passenden monitor =( wo kann ich diesen erwerben und in was für einem finanziellem bereich liegt dieser?

----------

## b3cks

Ich tippe auf DualScreen, sprich zwei CRTs/TFTs, mit jeweils 1600x1200er Auflösung.

----------

## SkaaliaN

welche grafikkarte könnt ihr mir für dualscreen empfehlen?ich möchte nach möglichkeit eine linuxkompartible karte haben.

----------

## Rüpel

kein 3d? matrox

3d? nvidia

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe gehört das ati besser sein soll als nvidia..momentan habe ich selber eine nvidia geforce 4 mx drin.die kann das aber glaub ich noch nicht. >(

----------

## Lenz

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> ich habe gehört das ati besser sein soll als nvidia..momentan habe ich selber eine nvidia geforce 4 mx drin.die kann das aber glaub ich noch nicht. >(

 

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die ATI-Treiber den nVidia-Treibern hinterherhinken...

----------

## Rüpel

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> ich habe gehört das ati besser sein soll als nvidia

 

diese aussage kann man mit 100%iger sicherheit als falsch deklarieren.

ich hab ne radeon 9800 pro und kann ein lied davon singen, wie schlecht die linux-treiber von ati sind.

alles, nur nicht ati!!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Rüpel wrote:*   

>  *Mattez wrote:*   ich habe gehört das ati besser sein soll als nvidia 
> 
> diese aussage kann man mit 100%iger sicherheit als falsch deklarieren.
> 
> ich hab ne radeon 9800 pro und kann ein lied davon singen, wie schlecht die linux-treiber von ati sind.
> ...

 

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit nvidia  :Wink:  Sie bringen auch schneller neue Treiber heraus, von daher...

Grüsse

----------

## Raistlin

1) imo hat sich ati in den letzen Monaten "Mühe" gegeben... Letztes Jahr war's noch viel schlimmer

2) nvidia Treiber sind schon länger "stabil" und haben auch i.A. eine bessere Performance

3) ABER: beides sind Binärtreiber *schauder*   :Evil or Very Mad:  Beide Firmen halten IMO unnötige Dinge geheim...

Gruss, R.

----------

## ConiKost

Das Problem ist auch, dass generel ATI Karten ne schlechtere OpenGL Performance haben als NVidia Karten haben ...

Das ist schon seit den ersten ATI vs NVidia Karten gewesen.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Servus Leute,

hier mal mein Destop zum anschauen.

GUI ist Xfce4 und die Performance Anzeige ist von torsmo.

Bin noch am basteln und möchte bei Gelegenheit mal noch Transparenz ins Spiel bringen habe aber noch nicht das Richtige gefunden.

Für Anregungen schreibt mir einfach eine PN oder Mail  :Very Happy:  .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## misterjack

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> Auch wenn es ein OT ist. misterjack was hast du für einen Monitor? ich würde meine auflösung auch gerne so machen. dafür habe ich allerdings nicht den passenden monitor =( wo kann ich diesen erwerben und in was für einem finanziellem bereich liegt dieser?

 

ähm, das sind zwei 19" Monitore an einer Nvidia 6600 GT  :Smile: 

ich schwöre seit jeher auf nvidia grakas. auch wenn mal eine baureihe nicht so performant wie die vergleichbare ati baureihe ist, wayne interessierts. nvidia bringt schon lange viel bessere linux unterstützung mit. und das mit den binär treibern interessiert mich gar nicht, warum sollte jeder treiber opensource sein. wenn er so perfekt programmiert ist wie die nvidia treiber, isses eigentlich total egal. in dem hart umkäpften markt isses nunmal auch ihr gutes recht, die spezifikationen nicht frei zu geben. und wer sich nicht damit zufrieden gibt soll sich halt eine von einem anderen hersteller kaufen, bei dem die spezifikationen freiglegt sind. er darf sich dann nur nicht aufregen, wenn die performance weit hinterher hinkt, wenn man anspuchsvolle spiele zocken will

----------

## buthus

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich schwöre seit jeher auf nvidia grakas. auch wenn mal eine baureihe nicht so performant wie die vergleichbare ati baureihe ist, wayne interessierts. nvidia bringt schon lange viel bessere linux unterstützung mit. und das mit den binär treibern interessiert mich gar nicht, warum sollte jeder treiber opensource sein. wenn er so perfekt programmiert ist wie die nvidia treiber, isses eigentlich total egal. in dem hart umkäpften markt isses nunmal auch ihr gutes recht, die spezifikationen nicht frei zu geben. und wer sich nicht damit zufrieden gibt soll sich halt eine von einem anderen hersteller kaufen, bei dem die spezifikationen freiglegt sind. er darf sich dann nur nicht aufregen, wenn die performance weit hinterher hinkt, wenn man anspuchsvolle spiele zocken will

 

wie recht du hast !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phlogiston

aktuelle screenshots meines desktops finden sich hier auf meiner Homepage

Ja das mit dem Copyright ist wohl etwas schief gegangen bei den Vorschaubildern  :Wink:  in Zukunt wird das skaliert sein. Eure Meinungen sonst?

Grüsse 

Phlogiston

----------

## ugus

Hier ist mein screenhot

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ugus wrote:*   

> Hier ist mein screenhot

 

du hast ja einen alten kernel am laufen :-p Desktop is ok, ausser das grüne und rote rechts gefällt mir nicht so... ist irgendwie zu grell  :Smile: 

greets

/edit: Woher hast du diese Uhr? superkaramba? link? thx

----------

## ugus

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

>  *ugus wrote:*   Hier ist mein screenhot 
> 
> du hast ja einen alten kernel am laufen :-p

 

Yep.. Mit Kernel 2.12 habe ich nicht geschafft network vom Vmware zum laufen zu bringen..

 *Quote:*   

> Desktop is ok

 

Danke   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> ausser das grüne und rote rechts gefällt mir nicht so

 

Na ja, geschmak sache   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Woher hast du diese Uhr? superkaramba?

 

Nein, gdesklets.

Hier ist die Internetseite.

Du kannst einfach mit

```

emerge desklet-clock

```

installieren.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ugus wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston. wrote:*    *ugus wrote:*   Hier ist mein screenhot 
> 
> du hast ja einen alten kernel am laufen :-p 
> 
> Yep.. Mit Kernel 2.12 habe ich nicht geschafft network vom Vmware zum laufen zu bringen..
> ...

 

Hmm ob ich die auch noch auf meinem desktop mag, superkaramba hast du auch drauf? Ich nehem an für das weather oder?

Vielleicht werde ichs mal testen, schönen Wochenende und danke für die Antwort!

----------

## ugus

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> Hmm ob ich die auch noch auf meinem desktop mag, superkaramba hast du auch drauf?

  Nein, Ich hab mal probiert aber nicht so wirklich hat es mir gefallen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich nehem an für das weather oder?

 

Ja, eine der Gründe

 *Quote:*   

> schönen Wochenende und danke für die Antwort!

 

Eben so wünsche ich dir auch ein schönes Wochenende[/quote]

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ugus wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich nehem an für das weather oder? 
> 
> Ja, eine der Gründe
> ...

  Das kapier ich jetzt nicht, verwendest du nun gdesklets für das weather ding oder machst du das mit superkaramba?

----------

## bladus

Dann will ich auch mal:

http://img276.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot200509171813196xc.png

----------

## ugus

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

>  *ugus wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich nehem an für das weather oder? 
> 
> Ja, eine der Gründe
> ...

 

Hallo Phlogiston,

Nach meinem Geschmak sehen die desklets besser als das superkaramba. Keine von den Applets  was du in meinem screenshot siehst vom Superkaramba.

*Das Wetterding oben ist desklet-goodweather [emerge desklet-goodweather zu installieren]

*Das Ding an der rechten seite ist gkrellm mit der theme "invisible"

*die Uhr recht unten ist desklet-clock

* und die drei Applets oben die Uhr ist desklet-ftb.

Ich hoffe jetzt, alles ist klar   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ugus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo Phlogiston,
> 
> Nach meinem Geschmak sehen die desklets besser als das superkaramba. Keine von den Applets  was du in meinem screenshot siehst vom Superkaramba.
> ...

 

Ja nun ist alles klar... dann wird das vielleicht ein weiteres gnome Programm in meiner kde Umgebung  :Wink:  Was hälst du von meinem Desktop?

Grüsse

----------

## ugus

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

>  *ugus wrote:*   
> 
> Hallo Phlogiston,
> 
> Nach meinem Geschmak sehen die desklets besser als das superkaramba. Keine von den Applets  was du in meinem screenshot siehst vom Superkaramba.
> ...

 

ich finde ganz gut.  :Very Happy:  Nur möge ich hellere Farben besser alles die dunklere, aber es muss nicht bei jedem so sein.

----------

## Phlogiston

[quote="ugus"] *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

>  *ugus wrote:*   
> 
> Grüsse 
> 
> ich finde ganz gut.  Nur möge ich hellere Farben besser alles die dunklere, aber es muss nicht bei jedem so sein.

 

Auf was beziehst du dich da genau? Viel hängt ja vom Hintergrundbild ab  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Erlenmayr wrote:*   

>  *Kleinrechner wrote:*   welche KDE-Version verwendest du hier? 
> 
> Version 3.4.1-r1 - also nix besonderes 
> 
>  *Kleinrechner wrote:*   Und vor allem, wie bekommt an die Fenster-Leiste auch durchsichtig?  
> ...

 

Hmm nun ja, wirklich ganz transparent wird die bei mir nicht, beispielsweise die Uhr nicht....  :Sad:  ich werde dem mal nachgehen oder jemand da einen Tipp?

----------

## Inte

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> ... die Performance Anzeige ist von torsmo.

 Torsmo wird nicht mehr betreut. Bevor das böse Erwachen kommt, schau Dir lieber mal Conky an.  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *ugus wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston. wrote:*    *ugus wrote:*   Hier ist mein screenhot 
> 
> du hast ja einen alten kernel am laufen :-p 
> 
> Yep.. Mit Kernel 2.12 habe ich nicht geschafft network vom Vmware zum laufen zu bringen..
> ...

 

Hmm ob ich die auch noch auf meinem desktop mag, superkaramba hast du auch drauf? Ich nehem an für das weather oder?

Vielleicht werde ichs mal testen, schönen Wochenende und danke für die Antwort!

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe mir mittlerweile auch eine geforce6600 zugelegt...naja....xorg kommt da wohl noch nicht ganz mit klar..muss ich noch einstellen

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

dumme frage, aber was macht eigentlich der subba 3d WM von Sun, sprich da gibt es lookingglas oder so noch????

Tja ich benutz immer noch mein gutes altes kde!

Sieht auch nicht wirklich schuckelig aus, hauptsache es funzt!

----------

## Louisdor

Heute habe ich auch mal wieder einen Screenshot.  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## SkaaliaN

@ NovaleX welche prog's hast du für dieses design benutzt? würde mein design auch mal wieder gerne ändern   :Rolling Eyes:   ich benutzte bisher immer superkaramba

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> @ NovaleX welche prog's hast du für dieses design benutzt? würde mein design auch mal wieder gerne ändern    ich benutzte bisher immer superkaramba

 

warscheinlich gdesklets, aber mich nimmts auch wunder  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> @ NovaleX welche prog's hast du für dieses design benutzt? würde mein design auch mal wieder gerne ändern    ich benutzte bisher immer superkaramba

  Da schau her:  :Wink:  Screenshot incl. Beschreibung

Ich habe mir das alles so mit der Zeit selber zusammenbaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Phlogiston. wrote:*   

> warscheinlich gdesklets, aber mich nimmts auch wunder 

 

Yes! (siehe oben)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Phlogiston

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston. wrote:*   warscheinlich gdesklets, aber mich nimmts auch wunder  
> 
> Yes! (siehe oben)
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

gg ja da hat sich jemand mühe gegeben, sieht lustig aus...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sourcecode

http://sourcecode.no-ip.info/graphic/desk_big.gif

----------

## Fuchs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/25232693@N00/sets/1001990/

----------

## SkaaliaN

@ NovaleX:

danke für die anleitung   :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Ich mach mal ein update  :Smile: 

Nix besonderes, KDE 3.5 Beta 1

*klick mich* (1280x1024 ~80kB)

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

endlich jemanden gefunden, der kde 3.5 schon nutzt...

würd gern mal wissen, wie stabil es schon is und vor allem ob kopete verbessert wurde?

also von stabilitär und den neuen features wie: videoübertragung etc.

----------

## zworK

Bisher keine Probleme, hab es aber auch erst seit gestern im Einsatz. Heute ließ sich dann auch kde-i18n kompilieren.

Kopete ist mir einmal beim Beenden  :Rolling Eyes:  abgeschmiert, sonst ok. Die Videoübertragung hab ich noch nicht genutzt.

Zu KDE 3.5 gibts auch schon nen Thread  :Smile:  schau *hier*

----------

## SkaaliaN

http://mitglied.lycos.de/mattez0209/mypic.jpg

Das hier ist mein Reich  :Wink: ^^

----------

## AmonAmarth

so und ich proll auch nochma ne runde.....das foto stammt noch von der gentoo-sources / kde-3.4.2 zeit...

http://mitglied.lycos.de/mattez0209/Bildschirmphoto2.png

fortsetzung folgt...

----------

## misterjack

ich werfe mal einen fbsplash in die runde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

ist das deine konsole? das hintergrundbild hast du das als fv datei?

thx, Oliver

----------

## bbgermany

na dann werd ich mich mal nicht mehr zurückhalten  :Wink: 

hier ist meiner: klick

----------

## slick

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

> http://mitglied.lycos.de/mattez0209/mypic.jpg
> 
> Das hier ist mein Reich ^^

 

Was ist das für ein XMMS-Element unten rechts?

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> na dann werd ich mich mal nicht mehr zurückhalten  
> 
> hier ist meiner: klick

 

Ehm... da ist aber nur ein Screenshot als Hintergrund oder?   :Shocked: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

@ slick:

das ist xmms-kde und dann das skin "mini-xmms-rc"

----------

## bbgermany

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   na dann werd ich mich mal nicht mehr zurückhalten  
> 
> hier ist meiner: klick 
> 
> Ehm... da ist aber nur ein Screenshot als Hintergrund oder?  

 

jo, is einer  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ist das deine konsole? das hintergrundbild hast du das als fv datei?

 

Jo das ist meine Konsole auf F6  :Wink:  Habe jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund versehen. Was meinst du mit fv Datei?

----------

## Louisdor

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Jo das ist meine Konsole auf F6  Habe jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund versehen.

 Und, wie hast Du die Konsole so zentriert bekommen, wenn ich mal so 'einfach' fragen darf?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## der bastler

Ein aktueller Screenshot:

http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/~frank13/media/enterprise_desktop.jpg

Fenstermanager: weiterhin "Xfce4.x"

Ich habe zwar zwischendurch auch andere Umgebungen ausprobiert (kurz Gnome und KDE, letztens sogar fvwm), bin aber immer wieder bei Xfce gelandet. Einfach zu konfigurieren und trotzdem flexibel und leichtgewichtig. 

Dateimanager: "Rox"

Einen schnelleren Filemanager habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Die Mount/Unmount-Handhabung gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nun muß ich nur noch mein /mnt/-Verzeichnis und die fstab dynamisch anpassen lassen (vielleicht mit HAL und udev?).

Als Theme kommt "Galaxy" zum Einsatz, und zwar bei QT und GTK1 und GTK2. Fensterdekoration heißt "Waza". Nun fehlt nur noch ein vernünftiger Icon-Satz...

Achja, und hier noch ein Screenshot von  Racer (v0.5.2beta8.9 Linux):

http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/~frank13/images/racer_clk_barcelona.jpg

(CLK "Original Teile" auf der Barcelona Abendstrecke)

----------

## misterjack

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Jo das ist meine Konsole auf F6  Habe jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund versehen. Und, wie hast Du die Konsole so zentriert bekommen, wenn ich mal so 'einfach' fragen darf?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> aleX!

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/fbsplash <- die cfg dateien zu den themes muss man nur passend bearbeiten. ist selbsterklärend  :Smile: 

----------

## monade

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund versehen.

 

 :Shocked:  Jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund? Gibts dazu auch ein HowTo?  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

 *monade wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> Habe jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund versehen. 
> 
>  Jede mit einem anderen Hintergrund? Gibts dazu auch ein HowTo? 

 

mmh werde das mal mit aufnehmen. schau in die /etc/conf.d/splash da findeste die einstellungen dazu  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

wisst ihr wie ich eterm automatisch so starten kann das es direkt durchsichtig aufm wallpaper ist?kde session speichern geht damit net.dann startet der eterm normal. und wie bekomme ich das aus meiner leiste unten raus? hab schon viel versucht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

1) kde autostart: ~/.kde/Autostart - einfach ein executable rein...

2) kde skiptaskbar: kstart

hth

----------

## mc-max

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist meine Oberfläche und wollte ein bisschen Kritik hören.

XFCE 

pypanel 

lila und lila-white icons

d3a gtk theme

modifizierte d3a xfwm-theme

modifiziertes lila-gentoo-wallpaper, 

und wieteres blabla...

Da ich viel vom PC sitze habe ich versucht eine möglichst entspannende Anmosphere zu schaffen, angenehme nicht zu grelle Farben damit auch die Augen entspannt bleiben.

Hier 1024x768

und hier 1024x768

Gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

Falls mal jmd. eine gute Doku für Fluxbox benötigt kann ich diese hier sehr empfehlen:

http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/de/fluxbox-docs.html

----------

## misterjack

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hier ist meine Oberfläche und wollte ein bisschen Kritik hören.
> 
> 

 

mmh mir ist das zu eintönig  :Smile:  ich mag es dunkler und kontrastreicher

----------

## Sindwiller

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *mc-max wrote:*   
> 
> hier ist meine Oberfläche und wollte ein bisschen Kritik hören.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich nicht   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Die sieht wirklich gut aus!

mfg, SIndwiller

----------

## blice

einfach und sauber.

http://blice.de/screens/e16_okt1005.jpg

----------

## Lenz

Mal wieder Zeit für ein Update!  :Smile: 

*klick*

----------

## RealGeizt

 *blice wrote:*   

> einfach und sauber.
> 
> http://blice.de/screens/e16_okt1005.jpg

 

das ist einfach und sauber  :Wink: 

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5717/zzx5oa.jpg

----------

## Marc-Tell

Moin Moin,

so, jetzt auch mal ein Bildschirmfoto von meinem "Normaloarbeitsplatz"

1280x1024

MfG

Marc-Tell

----------

## der bastler

Update!

http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/~frank13/media/enterprise_desktop.jpg (1280x1024, 181 kB)

Desktop-Umgebung: Xfce 4.2

Theme (GTK 1, GTK 2, QT): Galaxy

Icons: Crystal Clear for Gnome

Fenstermanager: Therapy

Dateimanager: Rox

Hintergrundbild: Selbstzusammengewürfelt (http://www.nova-international.net/)

Demnächst wird das neue Notebook (ASUS M56A) geliefert, was natürlich diesen DE-Standard übernimmt. Mir fehlt bloß noch ein Name für den neuen Rechner...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hier ist meine Oberfläche und wollte ein bisschen Kritik hören.
> 
> http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~utarg/photos/linux/myXFCE.png
> ...

 

Wie heißt das verwendete Icon-Theme? Sieht echt schick aus!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Das Iconset sieht mir sehr nach 'Lila' aus.

----------

## mrsteven

Ok, dann mach ich auch mal. Ist eigentlich nix besonderes:

 :Arrow:  clean

 :Arrow:  busy

----------

## sen~

mal wieder KDE~

Habe einen von diesen neuen TFT-Strahlern mit Uran-Ummantelung... könnte deshalb auf handelsüblichen Monitoren etwas dunkel aussehen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

Hier ein DAU-kompatibler Xfce4-Desktop aus meiner Stammkneipe: Screenshot

----------

## SkaaliaN

was ist as rechts fürn theme? weiß das jmd?

http://img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcleanvom301020055mn.png

----------

## zworK

wenn du rechts die Leiste mit den Systeminfos meinst, das ist gkrellm

----------

## SkaaliaN

Genau das meinte ich.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist das für gdesklets oder karamba??

----------

## zworK

Keins von beiden, ist ein eigenständiges Programm :

http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html

----------

## SkaaliaN

alles klar...ich werde  das heute abend mal testen..

Danke.

----------

## mrsteven

Das gkrellm-Theme nennt sich "ClockworkCobalt".

----------

## Inte

 *frary wrote:*   

> http://img316.imageshack.us/img316/9643/screenshot5uq.jpg - Xfce4, Adesklets ( weatherforecast, SystemMonitor ), rxvt-unicode und ein Hintergrund aus dem Gentoo-artwork Paket ( Big-g mit aufgehellten Ecken, damit man die Konsole auch lesen kann...)

  *b3cks wrote:*   

> Von Gnome zu Xfce gewechselt. Hm, noch ein bisschen Window-Deko? http://filebase.b3cks.com/screenshots/fishbox-16.08.2005-clean.png

 

Wie habt Ihr die Taskbar (laufende Programme, Systemtray) in das Panel (Programmicons, Uhr, etc.) integriert? Irgendwie such ich mich seit 2 Stunden dusselig und komm nicht drauf.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hey inte!

kicker heisst das teil   :Twisted Evil:   (bei kde)

my latest screenie

----------

## Inte

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> kicker heisst das teil    (bei kde)

 ... und xfce4-taskbar bei (wen wunderts  :Wink: ) Xfce4. Dabei dachte ich das wäre schon installiert.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   kicker heisst das teil    (bei kde) ... und xfce4-taskbar bei (wen wunderts ) Xfce4. Dabei dachte ich das wäre schon installiert. 

 

Haste hinbekommen? Ansonsten hier mal allgemein:

1. xfce4-taskbar emergen

2. window-list (das Dingen oben) killen (ps ax, kill ...)

3. xfce4-taskbar als neues Item in das entsprechende Panel einbinden

----------

## SkaaliaN

eine update  :Wink: 

http://www.geocities.com/crashkid17/shot.jpg

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Scup wrote:*   

> eine update 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/crashkid17/shot.jpg

 

Mir persönlich zu düster, aber das hat auf alle Fälle Stil  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Symbolen und Farben rumgespielt:

 :Arrow:  leer

 :Arrow:  mit ein paar Fenstern

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal ein wenig mit den Symbolen und Farben rumgespielt:
> 
>  leer
> 
>  mit ein paar Fenstern

 

Es gibt hier ein ganz nettes (und etwas hochauflösenders  :Wink: ) amule-Symbol:

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23106

----------

## SkaaliaN

weiß von euch jmd. wie man bei kde alle fenster ein wenig transparent bekommt? (OHNE direktfb)???

----------

## mrsteven

Such mal nach composite.

EDIT: @Kuhrscher: Danke!

----------

## SkaaliaN

das hab ich schon....bin nach der gentoo wiki anleitung gegangen...meine kiste hakt dann allerdings bis zum geht nicht mehr und es passiert auch nicht wirklich was...die fenster bleiben praktisch genau gleich.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> weiß von euch jmd. wie man bei kde alle fenster ein wenig transparent bekommt? (OHNE direktfb)???

 

Meinst Du sowas? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-213763.html

Also AFAIK sollte es reichen den Grafiktreiber in den "Composite"-Modus zu bringen wie da beschrieben. Dann kann mans im KDE über Kontrollzentrum einstellen. (zumindest bei 3.4.x)

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   weiß von euch jmd. wie man bei kde alle fenster ein wenig transparent bekommt? (OHNE direktfb)??? 
> 
> Meinst Du sowas? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-213763.html
> 
> Also AFAIK sollte es reichen den Grafiktreiber in den "Composite"-Modus zu bringen wie da beschrieben. Dann kann mans im KDE über Kontrollzentrum einstellen. (zumindest bei 3.4.x)

 

Genau das meinte ich!!

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## deezid86

Ein bisschen BUNT...

Ein bisschen EYECANDY...

...*sing*

The Gimp und Firefox (GTK2)

http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desk11dl.png

amaroK (qt), Firefox und Gimp (GTK2)

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9055/desk28ou.png

@Scup:

Wenn du Probleme bekommen solltest, könnte ich dir auch weiterhelfen.

GTK2 macht z.B ab Version 2.8 jede Menge Probs  :Sad: 

PS: Das System ist erst 5 Tage alt   :Very Happy: 

Gruß Dennis

----------

## SkaaliaN

was hast du denn eingstellt?

----------

## deezid86

Als erstes (sehr wichtig) die passende Software und Treiber:

NVIDIA-6629-er Treiber (von nvidia.com, weil der aus gentoo nicht klappt)

   + folgende Patches: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?s=1ea91db5cd08375c7a070ee2e07342e3&attachmentid=13474&d=1127557256

Anleitung auf folgender Seite:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56926

xorg 6.8.2-r3 

und GTK 2.6.10 (weil GTK2.8 viele Darstellungsfehler mit RenderAccel verursacht)

dann folgendes in die xorg.conf

unter

Section "Device"

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

..

..

EndSection

unter (falls noch nicht vorhanden, selber machen)

Section "Extensions

Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

Dann X neustarten, ins KDE-Kontrollzentrum gehen, auf Fenstereinstellungen, Transparenz und dort nach belieben einstellen und KDE anschließend neustarten.

Gruß Dennis

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *deezid86 wrote:*   

> Als erstes (sehr wichtig) die passende Software und Treiber:
> 
> NVIDIA-6629-er Treiber (von nvidia.com, weil der aus gentoo nicht klappt)
> 
>    + folgende Patches: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?s=1ea91db5cd08375c7a070ee2e07342e3&attachmentid=13474&d=1127557256
> ...

 

Danke. Also die xorg.conf sachen hatte ich schon alle..den rest werde ich testen.thx

----------

## b3cks

Xfce SVN /w Thunar

----------

## Inte

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Xfce SVN /w Thunar

 Wie hast Du die MIME-Icon-View mit Thunar hinbekommen? Ich hab den Snapshot vom 14ten installiert und irgendwie bekomme ich für Ordner und Dateien nur ein und dasselbe Default-Icon angezeigt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Xfce SVN /w Thunar Wie hast Du die MIME-Icon-View mit Thunar hinbekommen? Ich hab den Snapshot vom 14ten installiert und irgendwie bekomme ich für Ordner und Dateien nur ein und dasselbe Default-Icon angezeigt. 

 

Ich habe das Script von 3nd3r benutzt und es für Thunar umgeschrieben. Das es die letzte SVN Revision benutzt liegt es vielleicht daran, dass deine Version zu alt ist.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2909739.html#2909739

----------

## Inte

Na ja, extra SVN installieren war mir etwas zu viel. Hast Du exo-0.3.1.1 auch aus dem SVN installiert? Ich hab die Snapshots hier genommen.

Die Icons sehen jetzt auch wieder hübsch aus. Ich hatte das ROX-Icon-Theme installiert (Thunar hat das nicht gemocht) und nach dem Wechsel auf Smokey-Blue passt wieder alles.  :Very Happy: 

Aber danke für den Tipp. Vielleicht mach ich mir doch mal die Mühe und richte SVN ein.  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Naja, ich wollte eh mal das Xfce SVN testen, somit musste ich auch exo updaten, weil es eine neuere Version verlangt, als die, die im Portage ist. Nur für Thunar hätte ich ebenfalls auf den Snapshot zurückgegriffen. Außerdem hat das Script den Vorteil, dass man immer ein Update von der SVN Version machen kann.   :Wink:  Werd ich aber wohl erst wieder Ende Dezember machen. Erster RC von Xfce ist angeblich für Februar ´06 geplant.

----------

## PeKron

 *deezid86 wrote:*   

> Ein bisschen BUNT...
> 
> Ein bisschen EYECANDY...
> 
> ...*sing*
> ...

 

Moin,

mal ganz doof gefragt: Was sind das denn fuer Styles, und vor allem, welcher Windowmanager?

Bin sowieso gerade am KDE updaten, und diese kleine Startleiste kaeme mir sehr gelegen.

Das Blau sieht zwar sehr WindowsXP-maessig aus, kommt in diesem Kontext aber gut.

Und vor allem, wo gibts die schoenen "smoothen" Firefox-Icons? Ich hab nur die kantigen (Neuer Tab, Zurueck, Vor etc.. meine ich)

Grueße

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so mal meine neue kde 3.5... gestern fertig gemerged ^^

(klicken zum vergrößern)

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1584/screen024ne.jpg

Feedback ist erwünscht

----------

## mrsteven

Das hat auf jeden Fall was, aber die CPU-/Speicheranzeige im Kicker ist nach meinem Geschmack recht hässlich. Wenn du die noch irgendwie transparent machen oder ersetzen könntest, wäre es besser.

----------

## RealGeizt

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2047/meindesk3ty.jpg

----------

## mrsteven

Was ist das für ein Monitorprogramm unten?

----------

## RealGeizt

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Was ist das für ein Monitorprogramm unten?

 

das sind nur einzelne dockapps  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/images/f/f6/Screenshot.jpg

----------

## AmonAmarth

ah ein travian zocker?  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ah ein travian zocker? 

 

joar auf travian.at  :Wink: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/images/f/f6/Screenshot.jpg

 

wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe is das rechts gaim... wie haste das ganze transparent gekriegt?

----------

## b3cks

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/images/f/f6/Screenshot.jpg 
> 
> wenn ich das jetzt richtig gesehen habe is das rechts gaim... wie haste das ganze transparent gekriegt?

 

Sie dazu: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q113

Can I make Gaim transparent/translucent?

You can make Gaim translucent in most versions of Windows using the "Transparency" plugin. It is not possible to make Gaim translucent in Linux and other platforms that use X11.

X.org provides a COMPOSITE extension that allows applications to have true translucency, but it is X.org-specific and it requires support at the GTK+ level (if it is to be per-widget). We do not wish to support this form of translucency until it is supported by GTK+. We also do not wish to implement the psuedo-translucency offered by other programs (by copying a section of your background image, tinting it, and plastering it onto a Gaim window).

----------

## industrie13

Hi, nachdem ich schon kxdocker und ksmoothdock ausprobiert habe und erschreckend feststellen musste, dass die kategorisch am unteren bildschirmende "kleben"  :Very Happy:  und ich auch in den screenies eigentlich nur unten possitionierte gesehen hab, stellt sich mir die frage, ob es eigentlich auch beliebig positionierbare gibt, also wo z.b. rechts, links und auch oben noch möglich sind. Ist euch da was bekannt?

Bei kxdocker waren die optionen zwar da, allerdings ausgegraut und deaktiviert - any ideas   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------

## momonster

Damit es hier nicht langweilig wird:

KDE 3.5 Desktop mit ohne alles...

http://www.momonster.de/screenshot.png (19kb)

----------

## Knieper

Erinnert mich an meinen Bildschirm:

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7546/screen9av.jpg

----------

## manuels

Ich habe endlich einen vernünftiges aqua theme gefunden:

http://www.r1ch4rd.org/wordpress/?page_id=5

http://codeplanet.userhost.de/Bildschirmfoto.png

----------

## anyc

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Erinnert mich an meinen Bildschirm:
> 
> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7546/screen9av.jpg

 

Wo gibts das Wallpaper?  :Smile: 

Danke

Mario

----------

## CoPyCaT

Meine Aktuellen

Die oberen 4 sind alle vom Laptop, das untere ist der Desktoprechner.

----------

## Blood_Seeker

Hallo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine Aktuellen
> 
> Die oberen 4 sind alle vom Laptop, das untere ist der Desktoprechner.
> ...

 

Was sind das für [?]Desklets[/?] oder wie hast du diese System Monitore hinbekommen?

----------

## CoPyCaT

 *Blood_Seeker wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Meine Aktuellen
> ...

 

gdesklet mit FTB

----------

## Knieper

 *empanyc wrote:*   

>  *Knieper wrote:*   Erinnert mich an meinen Bildschirm:
> 
> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/7546/screen9av.jpg 
> 
> Wo gibts das Wallpaper? 
> ...

 

Hab das Original nicht gefunden   :Crying or Very sad:  Daher: hier.

----------

## Louisdor

So, dann will ich auch mal wieder zeigen was ich habe ...  :Wink: 

Fluxbox, iDesk, Conky, gDesklets, gDeskcal, Eterm

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich hab auch wieder mal ein wenig herumgespielt:

Dabei kam das hier raus. (228k)

----------

## bitpicker

Mein momentaner Desktop:

http://www.nyboria.de/images/gentoo_1.jpg (mit System Monitor)

http://www.nyboria.de/images/gentoo_2.jpg (mit transparentem Terminal auf Desktop 1)

Die Desklets sind adesklets mit teilweise selbst angepassten Gentoo-Icons.

Robin

----------

## fangorn

@bitpicker

Was ist das für eine Schriftart in dem transparenten terminal? Die sieht richtig brauchbar aus. Oder hast du ein transparentes terminal mit antialiasing support?

----------

## c_m

Gentoo auf meinem Firmen Fusi S7010

http://mitglied.lycos.de/freaky666/sonstiges/screenshot.jpg

----------

## bitpicker

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> @bitpicker
> 
> Was ist das für eine Schriftart in dem transparenten terminal? Die sieht richtig brauchbar aus. Oder hast du ein transparentes terminal mit antialiasing support?

 

Die eingestellte Schrift ist Monospace Regular 12, und das Terminal selbst ist terminal von os-cillation.com (ist, glaube ich, Teil der xfce4-Extras, läuft aber vermutlich auch unter anderen Oberflächen). Es unterstützt Anti-Aliasing.

Robin

----------

## Fibbs

Damit dieser Thread nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, hier mal wieder ein Screenshot von mir:

http://www.christiananton.de/screenshots/screenshot-fibbs-2006-02-02.png

- Fluxbox,

- conky,

- root-tail

Fibbs

----------

## Louisdor

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> - Fluxbox,
> ...

 Welche Versionen hast Du da laufen?

Bei mir harmonieren root-tail und conky nicht zusammen.

root-tail verschwindet immer, je nachdem wie oft conky seine Anzeige aktualisiert.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Fibbs

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Welche Versionen hast Du da laufen?
> 
> Bei mir harmonieren root-tail und conky nicht zusammen.
> 
> root-tail verschwindet immer, je nachdem wie oft conky seine Anzeige aktualisiert.

 

x11-wm/fluxbox (0.9.14-r1)

x11-terms/root-tail (1.2-r2)

app-admin/conky (1.3.5)

Vielleicht noch interessant für Dich:

```

double_buffer yes

```

in der .conkyrc und

```

chris@hqws0021 ~ $ fbsetbg -i    

wmsetbg is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems.

```

Bei mir gings auf Anhieb, dafür hatte ich üble Probleme mit gdesklets.

Fibbs

----------

## Louisdor

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Welche Versionen hast Du da laufen?
> 
> Bei mir harmonieren root-tail und conky nicht zusammen.
> 
> root-tail verschwindet immer, je nachdem wie oft conky seine Anzeige aktualisiert. 
> ...

 Habe ich auch so ...

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Vielleicht noch interessant für Dich:
> 
> ```
> 
> double_buffer yes
> ...

 Habe ich auch so ...

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> chris@hqws0021 ~ $ fbsetbg -i    
> ...

 Habe ich

```
alex@gentoo: ~ $ fbsetbg -i

Esetroot is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems.

alex@gentoo: ~ $
```

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## zworK

ich mach auch mal wieder ein update

Screenshot

----------

## aslocum

ich will auch mal  :Cool: 

http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/421/bildschirmphoto47vx.png

----------

## Phlogiston

Auch von mir wieder mal ein Update.

(Die ersten Zwei Bilder sind neu.)

Ansonsten Danke für den Besuch auf meiner Page.

Grüsse

Phlogiston

----------

## Inte

Eigentlich hab ich momentan gar keine Zeit zum rumbasteln, aber die neuste Alpha von Thunar und die Final von Ekiga mußten einfach installiert werden.  :Wink:  Ach ja, Beagle ist auch auf die neuste Version aktualisert worden, allerdings fehlt mir irgendwie noch ein Tools fürs SysTray, damit ich via Hotkey (F12) die Suche einfach aufrufen kann.

 :Arrow:  Screenshot (2560x1024) 1152kb

----------

## mibz

Mein Aktueller Screenshot.

- Fluxbox

- Aterm

2006-03-16-194306_1280x1024_scrot.png

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

jetzt mal ein Screenshot von mir.

http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/6913/screenshot8ho.jpg

KDE 3.5

conky

root-tail

superkaramba

3ddesktop für den animierten Desktopwechsel (als Trost, weil XGL hier nicht geht)

ksmoothdock für die Iconbar unten, wird natürlich automatisch ausgeblendet

Hintergrundbild von Heise (c't).

ChrisM

----------

## ConiKost

@ChrisM87

Was ist das für ein Programm rechts oben ?

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

das ist das ViewPortage-Applet für Superkaramba (erhältlich bei kde-look.org).

Sehr praktisch, das parst packages.gentoo.org und zeigt neue Pakete für deine Architektur an und auch, welche du installiert hast, d.h. du weißt immer, wann es sich lohnt zu syncen. Suchfunktion usw. für packages.gentoo.org ist auch integriert.

ChrisM

----------

## Sourcecode

http://replica-solutions.de/gfx/desktop_working.jpg

http://replica-solutions.de/gfx/desktop_clean.jpg

 :Smile: 

----------

## Hoagie23

Schlichtes KDE 3.4.3 mit einem Plüsch-Tux    :Smile: 

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3362/tux5wg.jpg

----------

## mrsteven

Im Zuge der Euphorie um KDE 3.5 will ich auch mal wieder:

 :Arrow:  leer

 :Arrow:  voll

----------

## zworK

Hier mal mein Laptop (KDE 3.4.3)

1 und 2

----------

## franzf

So, mal wieder einer von mir   :Cool: 

Desktop

In Betrieb

Da ich fast täglich dran rumbastel wirds nicht lange so ausschaun  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

///

Ist ein KDE-3.5.2

Style + WinDeco: Serenity

Icons: loGloss (mix)

KBFX-0.4.9 (na wer findets? xD)

Wallpaper von Deviantart

Ich LIEBE blau, drum hab ich mir passend zum Serenity-Theme was eigenes zusammen geschustert  :Smile: Last edited by franzf on Thu Apr 20, 2006 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moped-tobias

https://datapop.scrapping.cc/data/schirmschuesse/

Ich steh dazu (:

----------

## slick

Habe gerade ein schönes Wallpaper gefunden... das möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

http://wallpaper.deklik.org/linux/linux050.jpg

----------

## think4urs11

Herr Slick sie sind ja ein Macho   :Wink: 

mehr von der Sorte: Übersicht, z.B. gar nicht so kalte Schulter

----------

## blice

Einfach, nicht so viele .desktop links die im weg liegen.

und blau is eh meine lieblingsfarbe 

http://blice.de/screens/desktop_240406.jpg

----------

## gentop

Einfach und minimalistisch, so wie ich es liebe  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Einfach und minimalistisch, so wie ich es liebe 
> 
> 

 

ich kanns auch nicht so vollgestopft haben, aber das ist mir zu minimalistisch, wobei meins schon wieder fast zu voll ist.

http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/8281/screenshot1sd.png

----------

## gentop

 *doedel wrote:*   

> ich kanns auch nicht so vollgestopft haben, aber das ist mir zu minimalistisch, wobei meins schon wieder fast zu voll ist.

 

Naja - da ist halt immer das Problem mit den kleinen Laptop Bildschirmen... Hab einen etwas älteren mit 14" und der kann nur 1024x768. Wenn da der Desktop zu voll ist, fühl ich mich sehr schnell eingeängt  :Surprised:  Deshalb hab ich lieber so wenig wie möglich auf dem Desktop.

So long,

//gentop

----------

## doedel

ich hab auch leider nur 15" auf 1024x768 pixel. der packt zwar mehr, aber ich möchte in 3 jahren noch keine brille tragen müssen

----------

## gentop

 *doedel wrote:*   

> ich hab auch leider nur 15" auf 1024x768 pixel. der packt zwar mehr, aber ich möchte in 3 jahren noch keine brille tragen müssen

 

Stell dir aber mal jemanden vor, der z.B. mit eclipse auf so einer Auflösung arbeiten muss... da is dann ja kaum noch Platz auf dem Desktop. Ideal wäre natürlich ein schöner 20" TFT mit ner hohen Auflösung zum Arbeiten  :Smile:  - da hat man dann auch nach drei Jahren noch keine Brille  :Surprised: 

//gentop

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ideal wäre natürlich ein schöner 20" TFT mit ner hohen Auflösung zum Arbeiten  - da hat man dann auch nach drei Jahren noch keine Brille 
> 
> 

 

ich hab das problem mit platz und geld. bei mir passt auf meinen pc schreibtisch gerade der 15 zöller von der tiefe rein. Hab zwar noch einen 17er aber der würde zu weit nach vorne ragen. und für einen tft hab ich leider kein geld.

aber ich beschwer mich nicht, es geht auch so.

 *Quote:*   

> Stell dir aber mal jemanden vor, der z.B. mit eclipse auf so einer Auflösung arbeiten muss... da is dann ja kaum noch Platz auf dem Desktop

 

naja, sowas mach ich nicht. hier und da etwas "zusammen-pfuschen", musik, filme gucken. das wars eigentlich im grossen und ganzen.

----------

## gentop

 *doedel wrote:*   

> naja, sowas mach ich nicht. hier und da etwas "zusammen-pfuschen", musik, filme gucken. das wars eigentlich im grossen und ganzen.

 

Jedem das seine  :Smile:  BTW: Ich hab auch absolut keinen Platz (und Geld als armer Student sowieso nicht) - deshalb hab ich ja diesen winzigen Laptop...

So long,

//gentop

----------

## SkaaliaN

*proll  :Wink: 

----------

## c_m

 *Scup wrote:*   

> http://www.geocities.com/crashkid17/trans.png
> 
> *proll 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.

 

----------

## b3cks

 *c_m wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   http://www.geocities.com/crashkid17/trans.png
> 
> *proll  
> 
>  *Quote:*   Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable. 

 

Hier geht's. Ist aber auch nicht sonderlich prickelnd. ^^

----------

## der bastler

Neuer Standard-Desktop im Mai. Von Xfce4 nach KDE 3.4...

Notebook Desktop

Natürlich habe ich mir KDE etwas umgebaut, um mich nicht allzustark umgewöhnen zu müssen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Und mal wieder ein kleines Update: Xfce-4.2.3 & Conky. Das Hintergrundbild ist eine kleine Hommage an MusicBrainz.

----------

## michel7

Na dann möchte ich auch mal ...

Mein Desktop mit irssi

Mein Desktop (Normalzustand)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hier auch mal ein update von meinem Gnome Desktop

Clean, 2560x1024

Busy, 2560x1024

Gnome-2.14 mit Sawfish (Xinerama)

Conky

Multi-gnome-terminal

Gkrellm

Xmms

gDesklets GoodWeather

Abiword

Ekiga-2.01

Nautilus

Gftp

Bluefish

Gimp

Firefox-1.5.0.3

MfG

----------

## slick

Mal was aus 2004 rausgekramt...

 *Gekko wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*    *Gekko wrote:*   und es ist rosa, muss nurnoch einen screenie machen. 
> 
> jo, musst du wohl, sonst glaubt dir das keiner   
> 
> Da isser, damit ich auch wieder mal einen Screenie gmacht hab:
> ...

 

Genau jetzt hätte ich so einen Screenie als Beispiel für eine Diskussion gebraucht. Schade 404.

----------

## stupidfool

KDE, aterm, kbfx und ein schuss karamba

----------

## Louisdor

Hab heute auch mal wieder einen Screenshot (193K) zum Zeigen!

Ganz stolz bin, dass VMWare Server läuft.  :Smile: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so, hab auch mal wieder ein update... bin jetzt von der kde weg und auf fluxbox umgestiegen...

gefällt mir auf jeden fall VIEL besser...

fluxbox mit conky:

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3589/03aug2006xu1.jpg

----------

## gentop

Moin, *fuchur wrote:*   

> Clean, 2560x1024

  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> fluxbox mit conky:
> 
> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3589/03aug2006xu1.jpg

 Könnt ihr beide verraten, woher ihr die Hintergrundbilder habt?   :Very Happy: 

Gruß

//gentop

----------

## mrsteven

Also das von fuchur ist vermutlich von hier:  :Arrow:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_GIMP_Fractal_Backgrounds

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Moin, *fuchur wrote:*   Clean, 2560x1024 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Meins ist  Turbulence GNOME-Look.org. Farben kannst du einstellen.

MfG

----------

## gentop

Danke!

//gentop

----------

## RealGeizt

Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck  :Wink: 

http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Moin, *fuchur wrote:*   Clean, 2560x1024  *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   fluxbox mit conky:
> 
> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/3589/03aug2006xu1.jpg Könnt ihr beide verraten, woher ihr die Hintergrundbilder habt?  
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

die nummer eins:

www.deviantart.com

----------

## slick

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png

 

Die hat ja nichtmal ein Gentoo-Shirt an!  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png 
> 
> Die hat ja nichtmal ein Gentoo-Shirt an! 

 

Stimmt, leider...ich glaube, ich muss es modifizieren  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

auch mal wieder ein update von mir.

http://www.go-linux.org/~bluebird/desktop.png

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich suche einen Wallpaper. Es ist ein Pinguin der geröntgt ist. Der Wallpaper besteht größtenteils aus blau und schwarz. Weiß jmd. wo man den bekommen kann!? Ich habe den mal gehabt...ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr woher  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

danke

MfG

Scup

----------

## Louisdor

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png

 Was hast Du denn da als Window/Desktop-Manager verwendet?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Mein aktuelles Bild gibt es hier.

(Sawfish, Pypanel,Idesktop, Eterm, Conky)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## c_m

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png Was hast Du denn da als Window/Desktop-Manager verwendet?
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

Sieht mir stark nach Fluxbox aus (siehe Menü mitten im Bild)

----------

## gentop

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Sieht mir stark nach Fluxbox aus (siehe Menü mitten im Bild)

 Könnte aber auch windowmaker sein.

//gentop

----------

## RealGeizt

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   Der Threadersteller meldet sich mit einem aktuellen Desktop zurueck 
> 
> http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6544/hintergrundlz2.png Was hast Du denn da als Window/Desktop-Manager verwendet?
> 
> Ciao,
> ...

 

hi!

ich verwende waimea mit dem openbox style.

gruss, christian

----------

## mc-max

auch von mir ein paar Screenshots:

http://www.featbox.de/screenshots/XGL/index.html

Gruß.

max

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann reih ich mich hier auch mal ein...

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9753/screenshot20060822ch6.jpg

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Dann reih ich mich hier auch mal ein...
> 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9753/screenshot20060822ch6.jpg

 

 :Laughing:  Krasses WP, jedesmal wenn ich mich an deinen PC Setzen würde, würde ich erstmal nen Lachkrampf kriegen  :Mr. Green:  (nein das ist kein Angriff sollte das so verstanden werden  :Wink:  )

----------

## b3cks

Scharfes Wallpaper!

SCNR!  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Öhm ja, zwar nix besonderes - aber ich zeigs doch ma  :Wink: .

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8384/bildschirmphoto2ng8.jpg

1280*800

----------

## think4urs11

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Dann reih ich mich hier auch mal ein...
> 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9753/screenshot20060822ch6.jpg

 

Ich frage lieber nicht wie man zu so einem Wallpaper kommt bzw. welche Suchbegriffe man dazu braucht. Aber die Kombination an sich hat was - so von wegen blondes Schaf  :Wink: 

----------

## Jointy

Naja net so berauschent wie andere, aber es ist ein Gentoo  :Wink: 

HERE

regard

Jointy

----------

## Martini

Hi

...ich auch mal  :Smile: 

Simple KDE.

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/2580/snapshot1dq5.png

Real_Screens

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9897/1001148gy2.jpg

etwas unscharf/pixelig.

Is ne ständige Baustelle, macht aber Spaß.

----------

## c_m

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Is ne ständige Baustelle, macht aber Spaß.

 

Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort!   :Cool: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Martini wrote:*   

> Real_Screens
> 
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9897/1001148gy2.jpg
> 
> etwas unscharf/pixelig.
> ...

 

Lustig...   :Smile: 

Hast du da Live-Ansichten von Überwachungskameras auf deinem Grundstück, oder ist das nur ein TV-Programm oder sowas was da gerade läuft?

----------

## Martini

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du da Live-Ansichten von Überwachungskameras auf deinem Grundstück, oder ist das nur ein TV-Programm oder sowas was da gerade läuft?

 

Ja, das sind Kameras mit Einspeisung ins Hausnetz über Videosplitter. Angezeigt wird das gerade mit ner Analogen TV-Karte. Zusätzlich wird aber bei Bewegung im Bild auf einen anderen Rechner auf Platte gecaptured. Ich mach das mit motion. (motion.sf.net)

Gruß

Martin

----------

## c_m

Sodelle, hier mal was neues von mir und meinem Notebook.

http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvv0.png

Btw: Weis jemand wo man noch schicke adesklet Scripte findet? Ich bräuchte noch ne taskleiste, dann könnt ich die von Fluxbox ganz deaktivieren, währ mir sehr lieb  :Smile: 

----------

## rukka

 *c_m wrote:*   

> Sodelle, hier mal was neues von mir und meinem Notebook.
> 
> http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvv0.png
> 
> 

 

Ist der pager oben links (sofern es denn einer ist) auch mittels x11-misc/adesklets realisiert worden?

Falls ja, darf man fragen wie? Suche selbst noch nach einer Alternative.  :Wink: 

Oder handelt es sich vielleicht um x11-misc/pypanel?

Mit freundlichem Gruss, rukka

----------

## c_m

ne, das ist fbpager, aber ne adesklet alternative wäre schon cool

----------

## bbgermany

mal ne aktualisierung von mir  :Very Happy: 

http://www.go-linux.org/~bluebird/screenshots/desktop_new.png

----------

## xraver

Ja, dann auch mal nen update von mir.

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5373/bildschirmphoto5qx8.jpg

http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/8894/bildschirmphoto6sj6.jpg

----------

## dertobi123

Wo alle grade in Update-Laune sind, bitte sehr:

http://www.scherbaum.info/~tobias/20060905-screenshot.png

----------

## Kopernikus

Na dann zeig ich doch auchmal meinen Desktop.   :Very Happy: 

Hier: http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwp5.jpg

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Dann mach ich auch mal ein Update...

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6017/screenshot20060906gp2.jpg

----------

## Finswimmer

Und nun ich auch mal:

http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/9251/snapshot4jl4.jpg

Tobi

----------

## Vortex375

Frage:

Wie kriegt man diese coolen Schlagschatten beim kicker und den anderen Panels?

Wie zum Beispiel hier:

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6017/screenshot20060906gp2.jpg

oder hier:

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9753/screenshot20060822ch6.jpg

Außerdem sehen die Ränder der Leisten aus, als hätten sie noch so einen leichten "Blur", also keine scharfen Kanten. Wie macht ihr das?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## michel7

Na dann möchte ich auch mal ... ist etwas schlicht gehalten, aber ich mag sowas!

schlicht

http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild8ci4.png

mit irssi

http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild9bg8.png

terminal mode

http://img486.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild10ea2.png

----------

## Freiburg

Mein Dekstop langweilig, aber praktisch http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/3323/fotoul7.jpg

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Frage:
> 
> Wie kriegt man diese coolen Schlagschatten beim kicker und den anderen Panels?
> 
> Wie zum Beispiel hier:
> ...

 

Das sind alles Effekte die von Compiz unter Xgl kommen. Transparenz, Schatten, Blur, usw usf und noch viel mehr  :Wink:  Ist ein wenig Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich.

----------

## _eckobar_

hallo leute!

habe bei einem beitrag gesehen, dass jemand eine konsolen-fenster ohne titleleiste hatte. gibt es da eine einstellung dafür oder tool? sieht nämlich geil aus .... gibt es da etwas, dass man die fensterdekoration komplett ausschaltet für ein window?

hab auf einer kde liste etwas gefunden: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=105411076406700&w=2 funktioniert das etwa eh so oder gibt es da etwas anderes?

ich verwende kde 3.5.2

----------

## trikolon

@ _eckobar_

das kann man meines wissens mit eterm machen. einfach emergen und die man datei bzw google durchforsten.

----------

## samsonus

@ _eckobar_ : also ich verwende 3.5.4 und da kannst du es ganz einfach einstellen: hier mein pic

Die terms sind normale KDE Konsolen. UNter Einstellungen kannst Du die ganzen Leisten ausschalten und dann in den Titelleistenknopf wählen und sagen "ohne Umrandung"

schon hast Du das was Du willst. bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das bei kde 3.5.2 schon funktioniert.

Gruss samsonus

----------

## _eckobar_

danke für hinweis:

habe in der eterm man page folgendes setting gefunden. hoffe mal, dass ich damit gewünschtes resultat bekomme. werd es am abend ausprobieren, sitze in der arbeit auf einem f*** windows. 

-x, --borderless

    This option forces Eterm to have no borders.

----------

## franzf

Man kann solche Sachen auch automatisieren.

Setz deine Konsole an die Position und in der Größe die du willst.

Rechtsklick auf Titlebar->Erweitert->Spezielle Einstellungen für dieses  Fenster (willst du alle Konsolen so angezeigt haben, was aber nicht empfehlenswert ist  :Very Happy: , nimm statt Fenster Programm).

Jetzt kann man ziemlich viele Optionen festlegen, u.A. Umrandung wegzaubern, Größe forcen, Position forcen, aber auch (falls man composite laufen hat) Durchsichtigkeit, wobei das auch einfach über die Color-Settings der Konsole zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Dann einfach in ~/.kde/Autostart/irgend_eine_selbsterstellte_Bashdatei den Eintrag konsole & hinzufügen.

Dann startet mit der Anmeldung eine Konsole,. die dann hoffentlich die Einstellungen übernimmt, welche du vorher gesetzt hattest.

Pass aber bitte auf, dass du auch auf die erste geöffnete Konsole klickst, bevor du da Einstellungen vornimmst....

Einfach bissl rumspielen. Ist bei solchen Sachen immer das beste.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## _eckobar_

ah, mir dämmert da was. hab mich mit den spezial einstellungen eh schon mal gespielt ... aber leider wieder vergessen. *gg*. danke für hinweis

----------

## bbgermany

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wo alle grade in Update-Laune sind, bitte sehr:
> 
> http://www.scherbaum.info/~tobias/20060905-screenshot.png

 

cool gnome 2.16.  :Smile:  wie bist du da ran gekommen? via overlay? wenn ja, ich komm nicht ran. hast du nen tip wie ich das bekommen kann?

der fehler den ich bekomme ist der folgende: 

```

tpwast layman # layman -a gnome-experimental

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/gnome/ /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome-experimental"...

svn: Unrecognized URL scheme for 'http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/gnome'

* Failed to add overlay "gnome-experimental".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!

tpwast layman #

```

auch das manuelle added via svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/gnome/ schlägt mit dem selben fehler fehl  :Sad:  obwohl die url via browser erreichbar ist.

----------

## dave87

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> tpwast layman # layman -a gnome-experimental
> ...

 

Habs auch gerade, allerdings erfolgreich, geadded mit 

```
layman -a gnome-experimental
```

Allerdings sieht's bei mir nen bisschen anders aus, die URL- und Pfadangabe sind noch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.

```
gentoo64 ~ # layman -a gnome-experimental

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/gnome/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental""...
```

Hier noch die Versionen falls es was hilft:

```
gentoo64 ~ # eix -p layman

* app-portage/layman

     Available versions:  1.0.6 1.0.7

     Installed:           1.0.7

     Homepage:            http://projects.gunnarwrobel.de/scripts

     Description:         A python script for retrieving gentoo overlays

```

```
gentoo64 ~ # eix -p subversion

* dev-util/subversion

     Available versions:  1.1.3 1.2.3 1.2.3-r2 1.2.3-r3 1.3.0 1.3.1 1.3.2 1.3.2-r1 1.3.2-r3

     Installed:           1.3.2-r3

     Homepage:            http://subversion.tigris.org/

     Description:         A compelling replacement for CVS

```

Mfg, dave87

----------

## bbgermany

hab meinen fehler gefunden. useflag "nowebdav" sollte auf "-nowebdav" stehen. danach hats bei mir auch funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Wo alle grade in Update-Laune sind, bitte sehr:
> 
> http://www.scherbaum.info/~tobias/20060905-screenshot.png 
> 
> cool gnome 2.16.  wie bist du da ran gekommen? via overlay?

 

Jop.

----------

## Bumsebiene

http://majestic42.net/aiko/wmii-3-2006-09-09.png

Wmii-3 mit Lila-Theme (http://majestic42.net/aiko/wmii/index.html) von mir.

----------

## monade

Mein Laptop

----------

## Bloodsurfer

mein aktueller Screen

Mal ausnahmsweise nichts weibliches im Hintergrund  :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

Tja, dann mal wieder nen Update auch von mir;

XGL-Version http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1354/bildschirmphoto14ae9.jpg

NormalerX http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5496/bildschirmphoto15yx6.jpg

----------

## c_m

leichte änderungen, nachdem ich mein sys neu aufgebaut habe *roleeyes*

*click*

----------

## CoPyCaT

Mein Laptop:

Dirty

Clean

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Tja, dann mal wieder nen Update auch von mir;
> 
> NormalerX http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5496/bildschirmphoto15yx6.jpg

 

Hallo,

womit logst du unten links denn die Sachen? wie nennt man das Tool?

THX

MfG

Scup

----------

## Knieper

 *Scup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> womit logst du unten links denn die Sachen? wie nennt man das Tool?
> 
> 

 

Da gibt's mehrere Varianten, aterm ohne Fensterdekorationen, root-tail, xrootconsole, root-portal...

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Tja, dann mal wieder nen Update auch von mir;
> 
> NormalerX http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5496/bildschirmphoto15yx6.jpg 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...

 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28763

Soll sparsam mit CPU leistung umgehen.

Warungen werden in rot ausgegeben.

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..wie haste die denn konfiguriert? bei mir ist die blank  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xraver

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh..wie haste die denn konfiguriert? bei mir ist die blank  

 

Keine Ahnung was du meinst.

Ich habs so gemacht;

```
chmod 604 /var/log/messages

```

..in der # /etc/conf.d/local.start um das Log als User lesbar zu machen.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Mal wieder ein Update. Dieses schöne Log Theme hab ich mal gleich übernommen  :Smile: 

http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7569/screenshot20061001eh9.jpg

----------

## deejay

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Mal wieder ein Update. Dieses schöne Log Theme hab ich mal gleich übernommen 
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7569/screenshot20061001eh9.jpg

 

Moin,

cooles Wallpaper, wo hast du das her?  :Smile: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## mrsteven

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   Mal wieder ein Update. Dieses schöne Log Theme hab ich mal gleich übernommen 
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/7569/screenshot20061001eh9.jpg 
> 
> Moin,
> ...

 

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen...  :Wink: 

Wie auch immer, von mir gibt's auch mal wieder was neues:

 :Arrow:  voll

 :Arrow:  leer

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *deejay wrote:*   

> cooles Wallpaper, wo hast du das her? 

 

Von KDE-Look: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25331  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Treborius

[url]

http://www2.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~rhenning/screen.png

[/url]

was noch nervt, sind die schatten von xgl bei ksmoothdock, und dem kicker, aber sonst find ichs nett, hab

auch noch nach der umstellung zu xgl/beryl, noch nichts so richtig eingestellt

----------

## Vortex375

Also bei beryl kriegste die Schatten ganz einfach weg, indem du den Settings Manager öffnest und unter "Window Decoration" das Häkchen bei "Draw shadows on panel-type windows" entfernst.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Oha, über drei Wochen kein Post hier?  :Shocked: 

Update.

----------

## gentop

Von mir gibts auch mal wieder ein Update: hier klicken.

Gruß,

//gentop

----------

## xraver

Tja, mein Arbeitsplatz  :Wink: 

http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/6905/bw3ru3.jpg

Auch Windows spürt mal Beryl  :Wink: 

http://img285.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bwtb4.jpg

http://img285.imageshack.us/img285/1170/bw1wk2.jpg

----------

## mastacloak

Dann will ich am Feiertagsabend in dieser Republikhälfte auch mal einen Screenshot absetzen:

hier

und wünsche der anderen Hälfte morgen einen schönen Feiertag und den Hauptstädtern an dieser Stelle ein "Kopf hoch!"   :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Wie bekommt man es eigentlich hin, dass wie im letzten Screenshot gezeigt, das KDE-Panel eine Etage und direkt daneben 2 Etagen hat? Is blöd zu beschreiben, aber im Screenshot von mastacloak z.B. sind neben dem K-Menüknopf 2 grosse Icons und daneben dann viele kleine in 2 Ebenen. Wie gehtn das?

Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wie ersetzt man den K-Menüknopf durch ein anderes Icon?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## franzf

 *moe wrote:*   

> Wie bekommt man es eigentlich hin, dass wie im letzten Screenshot gezeigt, das KDE-Panel eine Etage und direkt daneben 2 Etagen hat?

 

Panel -> Rechtsklick -> Miniprogramm hinzufügen -> Schnellstarter

Und dann einrichten  :Wink: 

----------

## mastacloak

 *moe wrote:*   

> Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wie ersetzt man den K-Menüknopf durch ein anderes Icon?

 

Das Symbol für den K-Menüknopf heißt kmenu.png

Die Datei musst Du mit dem von Dir gewünschten Symbol überschreiben, natürlich in der richtigen Größe.

Soll das für's ganze System gelten, dann nimmst Du die Änderungen in 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/icons
```

 vor (3.5 ist durch die installierte KDE-Version zu ersetzen). Dort gibt es bei mir einen symbolischen Link auf den Standard-Symbolsatz. In dem verlinkten Verzeichnis findest Du die verschiedenen Symbolgrößen und unter "apps" schließlich auch kmenu.png. Entweder Du ersetzt alle kmenu.png's oder nur die im Verzeichnis der von Dir verwendeten Symbolgröße.

Soll die Symboländerung nur für Dich gelten, kannst Du z.B. den Standard-Symbolsatz nach 

```
~/.kde/share/icons
```

 kopieren und die o.g. Änderungen dort vornehmen. Anschließend musst Du natürlich im Kontrollzentrum noch den neuen Symbolsatz auswählen. Bei nicht vorhandenen Symboldateien werden übrigens wieder die System-Symboldateien verwendet. Es sollte also reichen in der Verzeichnisstruktur nur die kmenu.png's (in apps) zu erstellen. Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch gleich vorgefertigte Symbolsätze z.B. von http://www.kde-look.org/ verwenden.

----------

## moe

Danke franzf und mastacloak! Ich werd das am Wochenende mal ausprobieren, und das Ergebnis hier ausstellen..

----------

## bbox

Moin,

denn will ich auch mal zeigen wie meine Oberfläch aussieht wenn nur wenig gestartet ist. 

http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dwmongentooqa9.png

dwm managed meine Oberfläche und ein selbstgebackener Temperaturanzeiger zeigt den Zustand der Wasserkühlung.

In der Toolbar oben werden die VT die zur Verfügung stehen angezeigt: Sys Netz ...

><> zeigt, daß floating eingestellt ist, dann der Titel des fokussierten Fensters und Date.

dwm kann tiling (ähnlich ion) und floating (Fenster lassen sich verschieben), die Tastatur wird bevorzugt benutzt um Aktionen zu starten, Menü(es gibt verschiede), Fenster auf andere VT zu schicken, Anwendungen beenden usw.

Jens

----------

## buthus

Gentoo + Fluxbox, meine Lieblinge! 

KLICK

----------

## buthus

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie auch immer, von mir gibt's auch mal wieder was neues:
> 
>  voll
> ...

 

Könnte man Deine .conkyrc bekommen?

----------

## psyqil

 *bbox wrote:*   

> dwm managed meine Oberfläche

  :Very Happy:  Cool, den hatte ich auch mal im Auge, bin aber doch lieber bei ratpoison geblieben, war mir dann doch zu minimal; dieses 'Fenster auf Seite ablegen' ist aber 'ne tolle Idee. Findet die Konfiguration immer noch in den Headerfiles statt?

----------

## Knieper

Dann passt ja Ion3 gerade: http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/6177/screenoq6.jpg.

----------

## bbox

@psyqil

Ja, immer noch. Und 'Fenster auf Seite ablegen' ist in der config.arg.h und auch der berücksichtigten config.h drin. Was wirklich schlecht ist ist die spärliche Doku, empfehlenswert ist das neue Paket fmenu. Das macht ein kleines Menufenster mittig auf dem Bildschirm auf und ist wirklich einfach zu konfigurieren.

Hab zu jeder meiner Arbeitsseiten ein eigenes Menu mit Tastenbefehl zum Öffnen.

@Knieper

ion3 hatte ich vorher drauf, ist mit aber echt zu groß & behäbig

----------

## Knieper

 *bbox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Knieper
> 
> ion3 hatte ich vorher drauf, ist mit aber echt zu groß & behäbig

 

Auf meinem Rechner kann ich nicht klagen. Das Binary ist kleiner als Fluxbox und Speicher-/Rechenzeitverbrauch sind ebenfalls weit geringer. So etwas wie "baehaebig" kann ich auch nicht beobachten, weil einfach keine Verzoegerung da ist.   :Very Happy:  Aber wie bei jedem Windowmanager sind natuerlich auch Eigenschaften implementiert, die man nicht braucht.

Ich hatte vorher wmii-3 ausprobiert, aber der passte nicht ganz zu mir und benoetigte mehr Ressourcen als ion.

----------

## bbox

"...so finde ein jeder was zu ihm passe..."

Schön. daß wir nicht alle dasselbe mögen müssen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Knieper

 *bbox wrote:*   

> "...so finde ein jeder was zu ihm passe..."

 

So funktioniert Usability.

 *Quote:*   

> Schön. daß wir nicht alle dasselbe mögen müssen  

 

Dann haette das Thema nur einen Beitrag.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

 *buthus wrote:*   

> KLICK

 

Der erste Beweis das die Wallpaper auch wirklich genutzt werden! Danke!  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## buthus

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *buthus wrote:*   KLICK 
> 
> Der erste Beweis das die Wallpaper auch wirklich genutzt werden! Danke!  

 

Also ich hab wenn überhaupt zu danken, das war/ist ein großartiges Projekt. Nicht nur vom Fotografen und dem Modell, sondern auch von den ganzen Wallpaper bastlern. Ich hab mich sehr gefreut als ich den Thread gefunden habe.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *buthus wrote:*   KLICK 
> 
> Der erste Beweis das die Wallpaper auch wirklich genutzt werden! Danke!  

 

Gar nicht wahr  :Wink: 

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Oha, über drei Wochen kein Post hier? 
> 
> Update.

 

----------

## mrsteven

 *buthus wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   
> 
> Wie auch immer, von mir gibt's auch mal wieder was neues:
> 
>  voll
> ...

 

Klar:  :Arrow:  http://nopaste.info/db48a782ff.html

----------

## slick

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Gar nicht wahr 

 

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil  :Wink: 

----------

## buthus

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar:  http://nopaste.info/db48a782ff.html

 

Besten Dank!

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Und wieder etwas Abwechslung.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Da ich von Fluxbox auf Xfce umgestiegen bin, hat sich mein Desktop auch ein wenig verändert. Hier ein Screenshot mit ausgeklapptem Panel.

@Bloodsurfer: Welcher Systemmonitor ist das links?

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Die Frage taucht alle drei bis fünf Seiten wieder auf  :Very Happy: 

Es ist Superkaramba unter KDE.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ok, danke für die Info.

----------

## Terrere

Hallo Desktoper

hier mein KDE, ich mag Baghira, Icons von den Kidz, und dunkel solls sein.

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3350/bildschirm13sr1.png

gruss

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Mein neuer.

Egal welche anderen Bilder ich ausprobiere, ich halte es nie lang ohne Elisha aus  :Laughing: 

----------

## c_m

seeehr chice Frau  :Smile: 

Da interessiert der Rest von Screenshot nicht mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Mein aktueller.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Das alte Bild das ich bis heute benutzt hab (mir hat nur der Hund gefallen  :Wink:  ) und das neue ab sofort.

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der hier postet?  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Bloodsurfer!

Sag mal wo hast du denn dieses tolle Wallpaper, mit dem Schmetterling her?

*auchhabenwill*

Mein beschiedener Gnome-Desktop: klick!

----------

## a.forlorn

Mein aktueller!  :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

Hier mal einer von mir.

//edit: und hier, wie in meiner Signatur, mein schönter http://rednex.1.vg/~oiermann/slm7.png  :Cool: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Bloodsurfer!
> 
> Sag mal wo hast du denn dieses tolle Wallpaper, mit dem Schmetterling her?
> 
> *auchhabenwill*

 

Hi, das Bild ist von www.interfacelift.com - die haben viel hübsches Zeug da.

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Der neue.

----------

## mrsteven

Und auch mal wieder ein Tapetenwechsel...

----------

## blice

Ich will auch mal mitmachen  :Smile: 

http://blice.de/design/screen_070121.png

----------

## mrsteven

Was ist das für eine Konsole links unten (die mit top)?

----------

## forrestfunk81

na dann will ich auch mal:

*klick*

gdesklets (ftb, starterbar), urxvt, xfe, beryl @ xfce4

----------

## blice

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Was ist das für eine Konsole links unten (die mit top)?

 

xterm ohne window-dekor und mit kde-composite

----------

## mrsteven

 *blice wrote:*   

> xterm ohne window-dekor und mit kde-composite

 

So geht's auch...  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

Zum zweiten Teil geht es hier.

----------

